# The Dieting for fertility reasons thread :-)



## africaqueen

Losing weight to gain...a baby. Members list 


The figures shaded in green show each wk's losses. Those in red show any gains for that wk and the figures shaded in blue show total weight loss as we go along  If we get weighed around the 10th and then each wk after, i will update weekly. Good luck!!!


MONDAY WEIGH IN'S...

Pinkee 3.5LB 15.5LB

xkissyx 2LB
Vesta 1LB 7LB
Monsterpops 4LB 6.4LB
Keepsmiling 5LB
Fairy_Gem 

TUESDAY WEIGH IN'S... 
4magpies 2LB 7.5LB
Ineedaseed
Rocksbabe1

WEDNESDAY WEIGH IN'S...

Leilani 4.4LB 15.4LB

Longtobeamum 2LB 20LB


FRIDAY WEIGH IN'S... 

africaqueen STS 51LB

 SIEGAL

Well i am going to be super strict on my diet plan(slimming world) as i have to get my bmi down to 30 to be accepted for IVF on the nhs, so losing weight has never been more important than now.

As losing weight due to fertility issues can be so much harder as a lot of us will be comfort eaters due to the emotional side of our lives, i thought a thread to offer support and encouragement would be a good idea:winkwink:

We can help eachother reach that ultimate goal of being a mother and have a laugh along the way. 

If you want to join this thread, please add your name, age and situation(ie i am having ivf, or i am trying to reduce symptoms of pcos etc), along with what diet plan u will be following and we will have our 1st weigh in on mon 10th Jan, as this gives us chance to lose a few lb that we have probs gained over xmas before getting our starting weight.

I will update here every monday/tuesday. I will be following the sw plan but not attending meetings and i will use the wii fit daily 

Good luck ladies! we can do it:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Justme

Just wanted to wish you good luck hun.You can do it :hugs: x


----------



## keepsmiling

May I join
I had to get my bmi to under 30 for clomid but over Xmas my weight is goin up and I want to lose another stone by march when I'm bak to fs
I also have pcos xx


----------



## africaqueen

keepsmiling said:


> May I join
> I had to get my bmi to under 30 for clomid but over Xmas my weight is goin up and I want to lose another stone by march when I'm bak to fs
> I also have pcos xx

Yay its not just me on this thread now!:happydance: haha.

We can do it! so ur goal loss is 1 stone? we can get weighed on the 10th and then every mon frm then we can show any losses or gains 

xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Yuh fab idea huni
I need the motivation
iv got a wii too so il try n go on it everyday
wots ur goal
I need to be about 12 stone by march xx


----------



## Pinkee

I'm totally in, thanks so much for this thread!

*Name:* Alliah
*Age:* 27
*Reason:* Lose weight to start ovulating :)
*Diet Plan:* Low G.I. and Excercise!

I've started excercising and slowly started the diet.


----------



## africaqueen

Pinkee said:


> I'm totally in, thanks so much for this thread!
> 
> *Name:* Alliah
> *Age:* 27
> *Reason:* Lose weight to start ovulating :)
> *Diet Plan:* Low G.I. and Excercise!
> 
> I've started excercising and slowly started the diet.

Welcome Alliah!:happydance:

I am so glad u ladies have joined this thread and we can support eachother reach our mutual goal:winkwink:

I need to get my weight to 14 stones 7lb to get my bmi to 30 so need to lose around 2 stones. will know more accurate weight when i weigh in on the 10th  xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

U shud put us on a roll cart on ur first post xx


----------



## africaqueen

keepsmiling said:


> U shud put us on a roll cart on ur first post xx

Yeah im going to list us all on my 1st post with weight loss targets and losses/gains each week but will wait till there a few more of us, so will be doing it by the start of the new year 

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

all the best ladies :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Oooh def cnt wait
I'm havin chinese tnite too lol x


----------



## africaqueen

haha!

Im eating my choc snowman as we speak... enjoying the last piggery for a looong time. I am sooo determined this time! 
I am going to write a few menu's for the next few wks soon and then il knw what i need for lunches for work etc. Need to plan ahead and write everything dwn or i lose the momentum. lol xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Yh I do that too I do struggle with diets in the winter tho
summer is soooo much easier cos hubby eats just salad all summer x


----------



## africaqueen

Well my hubby works away mon-fri so i have no excuse for eating badly seeing as its only me here. lol. I am going to load up on fruit and veggies and make packed lunch for work everyday. I cannot let myself or dh down. I MUST get preggo by this time next yr 

xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I must be prego by nxr Xmas
r u savin or ivf then Hun
do u have a joinal x


----------



## africaqueen

keepsmiling said:


> I must be prego by nxr Xmas
> r u savin or ivf then Hun
> do u have a joinal x

We WILL be pregnant by xmas 2011:winkwink:

We are entitled to 2 free cycles of IVF on the NHS due to us having no children and my having no tubes left, just need to get my bmi to 30 to be able to be accepted for funding. I dnt have a journal yet but will start one when we start treatment.
I was on clomid yrs ago with my ex cos i had pcos. my bmi was waay above 30 then tho... they must of changed the criteria xxx


----------



## Vesta

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?

I'm Vesta, and I'm 25. I've been TTC for over 10 months but it's just not happened for us. I realise it's more then likely I'll be hitting the 12 month mark next year before I get my BFP. I know the first thing the doctor will say to me is to get my BMI below 30. So I'm starting the Celebrity Slim diet tomorrow.


----------



## Pinkee

I see a lot of gals have the wii fit, does anyone have a kinect? I got one for Christmas, hoping to buy zumba soon :D


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls I need to get my bmi to under 30 to get clomid. Been ttc for over 13 months now, with 1 mc.

Have 1.5 - 2 stone to lose.

I've actually started rosemary conley today and I'm fecking starving already :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Vesta and Sugarlove 

Pinkee- I have a wii fit. My friend is getting a kinect soon.
I am setting myself a fitness programme in Jan and plan to do it everyday 

Sugarlove- Have u tried slimming world? the main reason i love it, is cos u are never hungry. Can always eat something. Im getting straight back on plan on Jan 2nd as we have new years buffet an drink 2moz an then a roast on new years day...lol xxx


----------



## sugarlove

Africa, I've done SW for most of this year and lost about 1.5 stone on it, but I have more to lose and want to do it quickly so they will give me clomid.


----------



## 4magpies

Can I join aq? I am doing sw going to group. Also gonna get back on my Wii fit.

I also need to get my bmi to under 30. Just waiting for my fs appointment to come through. My gynae mentioned my weight though. 

Both my tubes are damaged so will prob end up with ivf.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

sugarlove said:


> Africa, I've done SW for most of this year and lost about 1.5 stone on it, but I have more to lose and want to do it quickly so they will give me clomid.

I find my losses are amazin when i 100% stick to it. I lose 4-5lb most wks 
I was on clomid years ago and i weighed 18 stones then so waaay over the 30 bmi... they must of changed it all. You can do it. We have so much to gain from what we lose i knw we can do it ;-)

xxx


----------



## faye38

hi girls im faye and joning you girls iv just joined weight watchers online and loving it £29 for 3 months which i thought was good as i no it there online for me to join forum ect me and dh will starting ivf april cant wait so want to loose some pounds as im a diabetic as well good luck xxx


----------



## Pinkee

What is it? Is there a website? Sounds fabulous!

I have the kinect at home and had my three mates start a gym membership w me. I'm really motivated to knock off a few stones.


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Can I join aq? I am doing sw going to group. Also gonna get back on my Wii fit.
> 
> I also need to get my bmi to under 30. Just waiting for my fs appointment to come through. My gynae mentioned my weight though.
> 
> Both my tubes are damaged so will prob end up with ivf.
> 
> Xxx

Awww hun of course u can join!! i have missed u! hows it going??

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

faye38 said:


> hi girls im faye and joning you girls iv just joined weight watchers online and loving it £29 for 3 months which i thought was good as i no it there online for me to join forum ect me and dh will starting ivf april cant wait so want to loose some pounds as im a diabetic as well good luck xxx

Welcome Faye! I have seen u post a few times in AC 
I used to do ww years ago and it worked for me so best of luck 
I am hoping it will be around april that me and dh start our ivf cycle too:happydance: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Pinkee said:


> What is it? Is there a website? Sounds fabulous!
> 
> I have the kinect at home and had my three mates start a gym membership w me. I'm really motivated to knock off a few stones.

Slimming world really is a amazing diet, but suprisingly it is only avail in the UK... You could look up the plan online tho as its pretty easy to follow and i have all the books etc if u wanted to knw anything:winkwink:

I am feeling super motivated myself. I am also quitting smoking on the 1st jan so it will be hard but im doing it, as i quit for a good while and went back on them after my 2nd ectopic as i was so upset and thought why not? but now IVF is in the pipeline i am quitting for good:thumbup:

Im going to bed nw so nite girls and enjoy ur junk food etc 2moz before we 100% stick to our new lifestyles that will bring us the patter of tiny feet:cloud9:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Can I join aq? I am doing sw going to group. Also gonna get back on my Wii fit.
> 
> I also need to get my bmi to under 30. Just waiting for my fs appointment to come through. My gynae mentioned my weight though.
> 
> Both my tubes are damaged so will prob end up with ivf.
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Awww hun of course u can join!! i have missed u! hows it going??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Missed you too honey. Thinks are okay. Only had the news about my tubes the week before xmas. Was rather devasted to say the least.

I am just waiting for my appoinment letter to come through now though. I really need to get this last 1.5 st gone asap!!

Hows things with you?

I start diet tomorrow.

Here is to an amazing 2011 and lots of BFP's!

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies- u will be fine hun. If i can cope, u can too ;-) we are all here for u.

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!!

Let this be the year of the BFP!! hehe xxx


----------



## Leilani

Hi Ladies

I started my diet last Tuesday - only been putting it off for 5 months - was going to wait til today, but that was just further delaying it, so I started straight away. I'm using something called Kate Morgan which is an Aussie system like Celebrity Slim or Slim Fast. I'm supposed to have 2 shakes and a meal, but I've been trying to make do on just the shakes, fruit allowance veggies and the daily snack. Luckily I'm off work so am taking it easy - though I went for a 20km bike ride yesterday! I belong to a gym, but they have stupid opening hours over the Christmas period (5.30 - 9am and 4-8pm) - too early to make it in the mornings, and by 4pm I can't be bothered!

My BMI was 30.2 when I first weighed in on Monday, ideally I'd like to get it below 25 and back into the "normal" weight range, which means losing 14kg - though I'm hoping to be pegnant before I reach my target (next private IVF cycle starts early Feb, then we qualify for a funded cycle in May).

Good luck everyone!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Leilani and best of luck for your forthcoming cycle 

Today is my last day of eating rubbish and i also quit the smoking today so going to need a lot of wilpower but im determined. I want us to meet our baby that is waiting for us in the wings and i will do anything to make that happen 

Diet and exercise regime starts in the morning and i cnt wait cos im sick of junk now. lol

Happy new year and good luck ladies xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

can i join too? I have a weightloss ticker showing my goal i need to be at by the 9th march when i have my fs appt.
so...my name is vicki, i have pcos and an underactive thyroid. i am on metformin currently. have been following weightwatchers and am loving their new propoints plan, i have lost every week for 6 consecutive weeks. have lost just under 2.5 stone so far and another 1.5 to go by march. 
we can do it girls! heres to 2011 being filled with massive weightloss and lots of bfps and babies xx


----------



## africaqueen

ineedaseed said:


> can i join too? I have a weightloss ticker showing my goal i need to be at by the 9th march when i have my fs appt.
> so...my name is vicki, i have pcos and an underactive thyroid. i am on metformin currently. have been following weightwatchers and am loving their new propoints plan, i have lost every week for 6 consecutive weeks. have lost just under 2.5 stone so far and another 1.5 to go by march.
> we can do it girls! heres to 2011 being filled with massive weightloss and lots of bfps and babies xx

Welcome to the thread 
Wow, u have done really well so far! we will do it cos we will be closer to getting the ultimate reward:winkwink:

I am going to add all of us to the first page tomorrow night so please let me know your goal weight loss and your weigh in day. I am getting weighed 10th Jan and then every mon after that depending on my shift pattern in work. 2011 equals a brand new us and lots of BFPS!! yaaay:happydance:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Weigh in for me is tues. Goal 13st 7. Current 15st 1.5.

Thanks for starting this up aq.

Xxx


----------



## Leilani

My weigh in will be Wednesday. 
Target: 60kg (9 Stone 6)
Current: 77.3kg (12 Stone 2)

I'd be happy just to get my BMI below 25, which is 62.7kg or 9 Stone 12


----------



## keepsmiling

Current weight 13 stone 6
goal for march is 12 stone xx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey!

Can i join too? We've been ttc for 9 years! im nearly 29 and hubby is 31, a long history of ectopics/mc's resulting in one damaged tube left. 

My BMI is currently 31.9 and need to lose 7kg to hit below 29.9. I'm finding it really hard as i get quite depressed about ttc for such a long time, and im 6foot tall so bigframed :-(

NHS have funded for 2 cycles so i need to be on goal by valentines day when consultant wants to book clinic. 

So far i have lost 2 stone (15kg) in the last year - despite a couple of setbacks. I've been taking the natural weight loss aid Hoodia as was on Reuductil from doc but it was banned by NHS! Hoodia is fine in pregnancy too so no probs even if by some miracle i conceive before ivf! Hoodia is an appetite suppressant which does work - but i sort of fell off the wagon over christmas ;-) 

Anyway, would love to join you all if you'll have me! x


----------



## Monsterpops

PS Can someone tell me if ticker is showing....ohhh it is! ignore this post!x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Monsterpops 

I will be updating first page later or tomorrow as i have a day off work then 

I have been super good today and its also day 2 of no smoking! woohooo xxx


----------



## Vesta

Just wanted to say hello to everyone who has signed up sinse I joined! Good luck ladies!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies do u mind if i join?
my name is shanna im 22 and have been through alot in which caused me to gain weight. ive never been over 130-133 and after stopping bcp my cycles just stoped so i had to be put on progestrone and in that time i gained alot of weight and became insulin resistant and most likely have pcos to go with it but no cyct. anyways im trying to bring myself back down in weight to have a normal cycle and to be happy with myself again...im about 160-165 now and only 5'5. i know its not all that much but it takes a toll on my body already and my relationship as well.so i have about 30 lbs to loose and im on a diet that really sucks its 1200 calories a day and mostly soup,salad,beef jerky(as a snack) fruits, vegies, and oatmeal. i have tiny bit of bad things though to a day but only a few chips or whatever


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi Ladies.

My name is Vicky.

I am losing weight to go on the IVF/ICSI waiting list

My current weight is 226.6 lbs / 16 stone 2.6 lbs

My Minimum weight goal is 170 lbs / 12 stone 2lbs

That will get my BMI to 28.0

My weigh in will be on a Monday. 

The diet starts tomorrow :thumbup:

Thanks to Africanqueen for the invite :flower:

Wish you all luck and willpower ladies. 

1st weigh in weight, 15st 9.2lb 219.2lbs (7.6lb loss) 2nd weigh in weight, 15st 9.2lb 217.2lbs (sts)

3rd weigh in weight, 15st 5.6lb 215.6lbs (2.8lb loss) 4th weigh in weight, 15st 4.6lb 214.6lbs (1lb loss)

5th weigh in weight, 15 stone 2lb 212lb (2.6lb loss) 6th weigh in weight, 15stone 3 1/2lb 213 1/2 lbs (1 1/2 lb gain) :cry:

7th weigh in weight, 15 stone 6 1/2lb 216 1/2 lbs (3lb gain) :cry: :cry: 

8th weigh in weight, 15 stone 4.2lb 214 1/2lb (2lb loss) :happydance: :happydance: 

9th weigh in weight 15 stone 2 lb 213lb (1.5lb loss) 10th weigh in weight 15 stone 2.5lb 212.5lb (.5lb loss)

11th weigh in weigh 15 stone dead. (2.5lb loss) 12th weigh in weight 14 stone 12.2 lb (1.8lb loss)
xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Hi sma, what part of cali you from?

Longtobe I think my number one snack is celery, its a -2 calorie snack!

I will be weighing in Mondays, I am currently 18 stones, and want to loose 5st even.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Shanna and Vicky 

This group is getting better by the day!! think of all the support we will have and all those future bfps ;-)

I have some things to day today so i will put us all on the 1st post when i get home later.
Its my day off work so i am going to do some healthy food shopping and go for a walk with my dad xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

afternoon ladies :hi:

ooooh the orange lollies sound yummy vicky! might venture and get some of them :thumbup:

enjoy your walk AQ! 

hope you all have fab days xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Honestly they're so tasty :) Sainsburys do cola ones, but they're not as good, I suppose that is personal preference though. They're in a rectangular box, unfrozen.


Is anybody doing the Slimming world diet online? Went on the website this morning to see about doing it and it's £60 for 3 months. Just wanted to know if it was worth joining before I spent the money? Is it easy to follow online?

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies can i join you all 

name ... kirstie
age ..... 24
reason for weight-loss ..... to start ovulating
method ...... metformin ... low GI and exercise

i'll weigh in on a monday also


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome.

Ive been doing yoga on my Wii today. Gonna try and do a bit every day.

X


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies,
can u please all let me knw what day of the week u will be having as your weigh in day?
I have started updating the first page but didnt know everyone's weigh day so will fill in the rest of us when i have that info 

I have been crap on the plan today. I will admit to finding it hard to stick to the diet as its day 3 of not smoking and i am feeling hellish! lol. I had a mcdonelds today but i am right back on track tomorrow and weighing in on monday so will know frm the next wk how well i am doing. Hope we are all doing ok? xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

hey AQ, I weigh in on a tuesday. thanks hun x


----------



## Vesta

I'm gonna weigh in on a Monday. Thanks. :flower:


----------



## longtobeamum

Monday for me xx


----------



## 4magpies

Long to be a mum. I grew up in Penwortham right near southport.

X


----------



## longtobeamum

Ah that's not too far is it. I often drive through Penwortham. xx


----------



## africaqueen

I have updated the 1st page ladies. Will add the rest of us when i get weigh days.
I am going to make something healthy for work tomorrow, seeing as i had a crap day today with a maccy's... I am still not smoking tho and believe me that is hard with the stress im feeling, so proud of that so far and just need to push my wilpower to the limits to get back on track with my diet xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

i cooked a lovely piece of gammon so might take that for sandwiches tomorrow. definately helps to plan my meals so i dont blow out on a high calorie lunch!


----------



## 4magpies

My mum still lives there. I'm in blackburn now.

Well done on not smoking aq you are doing fantastically.

Xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey, i'll weigh in on mondays x good luck everyone! am on nights this week so carb cravings will be sooo hard to deny - but i WILL do it!


----------



## sugarlove

I'm weighing in on a Tues
x


----------



## longtobeamum

4magpies said:


> My mum still lives there. I'm in blackburn now.
> 
> Well done on not smoking aq you are doing fantastically.
> 
> Xxx


Yea, I'll second that, well done hun, they say the first week is the hardest. xxx


Blackburn isn't too far either. The other half works in Blackburn, well, the Blackburn/Preston border at Salmesbury. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Bae by any chance? My oh has been doing some work there as a contractor before Xmas. I work for vw in blackburn and burnley.

X


----------



## longtobeamum

Yea at bae. I work in a bookies, nothin excitin lol. xx


----------



## Leilani

Yay for so many of us starting the year on the right foot, and the Double Yay for AfricaQueen for quitting smoking too. AQ - were you a heavy smoker?

I guess I have an (un)fair advantage over most of you, as it's summer here so I don't have the temptation of lots of hot yummy/comfort meals, and so it doesn't feel wrong eating lots of salad. Also, as a teacher, it's our long summer break, so I'm in the middle of a pretty lazy-stress free break. I'm glad I'm starting now, so I can get good habits in place before it's back to school (they say it takes 21 days to make a habit - though not sure if that's been scientifically proven).

I mentioned it before, but to save you looking, my weigh in day will be Wednesday.


----------



## keepsmiling

Aq my weigh in day is Monday too xx


----------



## 4magpies

I get weighed tonight eek. I will be happy just aslong as I haven't put any on!!

xxx


----------



## xkissyx

AQ i weigh in on mondays thanks :flower:

and i'm with you on the finding it hard thing i work nights so the snacking urge is high also i crave sweets ... i have mints but i easily get bored of the same taste i also have given up on smoking since last thursday 

i've been looking online today and found a sweet shop nearby that is selling sugar free sweets so these will be ok won't they? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Leilani said:


> Yay for so many of us starting the year on the right foot, and the Double Yay for AfricaQueen for quitting smoking too. AQ - were you a heavy smoker?
> 
> I guess I have an (un)fair advantage over most of you, as it's summer here so I don't have the temptation of lots of hot yummy/comfort meals, and so it doesn't feel wrong eating lots of salad. Also, as a teacher, it's our long summer break, so I'm in the middle of a pretty lazy-stress free break. I'm glad I'm starting now, so I can get good habits in place before it's back to school (they say it takes 21 days to make a habit - though not sure if that's been scientifically proven).
> 
> I mentioned it before, but to save you looking, my weigh in day will be Wednesday.


Thank you  i was smoking around 10-12 per day and more at wkends. Starting to feel less breathless already 

Wow u are lucky having summer! feels a loong time since we did here, even in the summer... haha. Thats England for you though.
I do find it easier to diet in the nicer weather as im always hungry in winter :-(

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

xkissyx said:


> AQ i weigh in on mondays thanks :flower:
> 
> and i'm with you on the finding it hard thing i work nights so the snacking urge is high also i crave sweets ... i have mints but i easily get bored of the same taste i also have given up on smoking since last thursday
> 
> i've been looking online today and found a sweet shop nearby that is selling sugar free sweets so these will be ok won't they? xx

Well done to you for quitting smoking!:happydance: we will be so much healthier and our egg quality will improve a lot too:winkwink:
Sugar free sweets are not really too good on the diet im doing but in general they are ok and a lot better than smoking if thats what u need to keep going:winkwink:

I have been snacking on apples and pickled onions... not together! haha.

I am making syn free chips with fish and peas for tea with a muller light for dessert. nom nom 

As regards the weigh in's ladies, if we get weighed this coming wk(10th onwards) i will update 1st page then with any losses or gains. Good luck xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have lost 3.5lbs which takes me to 14st 12lbs.

Thanks honey.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> I have lost 3.5lbs which takes me to 14st 12lbs.
> 
> Thanks honey.
> 
> xxx

WOW!:happydance: Well done hun!! that's a fab loss 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks I'm happy with myself.

Just had gammon, new tatos and mushy peas for tea.

Yum!

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

You are doing really well hun 

i had cod with syn free chips and mushy peas for tea 

u knw those special k choc bites in the lil packs? can they be a healthy extra? how many syns are they? cos they are yummy! lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno I'm crap with stuff like that I can try and find out tho.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

How are we doing girls?

I have struggled today as its a year today since we lost our first baby and my tube and a lot of memories to deal with. Also my mum's MRI results are in and Dr wants to see her on monday morning... I have stayed off the ciggies and only ate 1 choc biscuit. I snacked on pickled onions in work as a snack and stayed away frm vending machine so im proud of myself today. DH has suprised me by coming home early from work(he works away) so im feeling much better xxx


----------



## Vesta

africaqueen said:


> How are we doing girls?
> 
> I have struggled today as its a year today since we lost our first baby and my tube and a lot of memories to deal with. Also my mum's MRI results are in and Dr wants to see her on monday morning... I have stayed off the ciggies and only ate 1 choc biscuit. I snacked on pickled onions in work as a snack and stayed away frm vending machine so im proud of myself today. DH has suprised me by coming home early from work(he works away) so im feeling much better xxx

:hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. You've done really well staying of the ciggies and the vending machine. Especially on such a tough day. It would be very easy to confort eat!


----------



## 4magpies

Well done aq.

I got my af today. I also got letter for fs. 1st appointment for 19th Jan. 2 weeks today.

Cant wait!

Xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Well done Africanqueen for staying off the cigs.
I found the first year anniversary to be the hardest. :hug: Hope your mum is ok too. 


Is anyone doing the Slimming world online? Is it easy to follow? I was thinking about joining up, if anyone would like to recommend me, you will get a month free


xx:flower:xxx


----------



## rocksbabe1

Name: Shelley
Age: 26 (will be 27 on April)
Reason: Lose weight to help improve my period regular and to reduce the high blood pressure and to trying to conceive and healthly pregnancy
Diet Plan: I am now on cambridge diet just started today and fitness on Feb/March

My period is irregular like every 5 to 6 weeks, and we are trying to conceive at the moment, I wants to join Rosemary Conley's fitness, but my cambridge lady recommended me to NOT go fitness as im on very low calories diet, but could go for a walk instead. So i am walking with dogs three time per day anyway. 

I will quit Cambridge when i get what i wanted to target the size thats which poss in about 8 to 12 weeks, then join Rosemary Conley's fitness, to get myself fit and tone up afterward! 

I will be weight with Cambridge on every Tuesdays. 

Wish you all a good luck!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies, im sooo happy for u to have ur appt thru  best of luck hun x

Rocksbabe1- welcome to our lil club ;-) best of luck with ur diet. Il add u to the first page x

I am feeling lil better cos dh is home but im worried sick over my mum :-(
we set off a pink lantern in memory of our lil angel earlier and that was nice to do.

I have just made potato and chilli con carne with sweetcorn for work 2moz.
Dreading going in cos my mind is preoccupied this wk and im finding it very stressful.

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I just got to my hotel in mk.

I couldn't do Cambridge. i would love to be able to!

I'm going for dinner in half an hour gonna try and choose healthy stuff.

Xxx


----------



## rocksbabe1

africaqueen said:


> 4magpies, im sooo happy for u to have ur appt thru  best of luck hun x
> 
> Rocksbabe1- welcome to our lil club ;-) best of luck with ur diet. Il add u to the first page x
> 
> I am feeling lil better cos dh is home but im worried sick over my mum :-(
> we set off a pink lantern in memory of our lil angel earlier and that was nice to do.
> 
> I have just made potato and chilli con carne with sweetcorn for work 2moz.
> Dreading going in cos my mind is preoccupied this wk and im finding it very stressful.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? xxx

africaqueen - just want to said thank you :D


----------



## keepsmiling

Ahh my starting weight was 13.9 not 13.6 arggg it's gettib worse x


----------



## ineedaseed

big hugs to you AQ :hugs: 

am having a good day today on the diet, had a lovely low fat chicken korma ready meal for dinner :thumbup:


----------



## longtobeamum

Shout at me ladies.

I was feeling a bit down, and spotted a box of milk tray on top of the kitchen cupboard. Now I've eaten half the box (apart from the yuckie turkish delight) which is about 500 calories :cry: which is the same as a healthy meal. Now I feel even more crappy. 

Naughty longtobeamum! :growlmad:

xx:flower:xx


----------



## 4magpies

Naughty girl!

Well I had some baked cheese and bread, fish and chips and NO desert and I left about half of everything.

The old me would of eaten it all and had desert. Im so proud.

X


----------



## longtobeamum

well done for not eating it all. I have half an enchilada thingy downstairs that I am dyin to go heat up. I will resist. 

xx:flower:xx


----------



## 4magpies

I feel a bit more motivated now I have my appointment. I need to lose it so I can get my baby. Eek.

Good girl for resisting.

Xxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Think it's the biggest motivation for not eatin crap. Hope you get your :bfp: this next cycle. 

I was very tempted to eat it, so I jumped on the scales first, and I have lost a teeny bit so that has spurred me on :D

xx:flower:xx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey girls - everyone seems to be doing so well! I am being extremely good and sticking to 1200 cals, despite being on nights and craving carbs!
Im starting my pre-ivf acupuncture on tuesday (very nervous!!) and my acupuncturist has told me to only eat warm food and no 'iced' drinks as this helps speed up metabolism and increase the quality of CM too - who knew!!! So - am only eating soup on my night shifts as its all i can stomach at 3am! 
Bring on next week - im on day shifts so can get to gym - yay! ;-) 

Has anyone else tried acupuncture for fertility? x


----------



## Leilani

I'm having acupuncture too. My lady said nothing about coldness - though I doubt having good CM would do me too much good anyway! The main thing my lady told me was to make sure I eat lots of protein during the first 2 weeks of my cycle, as protein helps nourish the developing egg/s. Eggs are good for your eggs (though maybe not so your bowels!)

Longtobeamum - you've just reminded me I have a box of Roses in the cupboard - I really need to get rid of them before I succumb!

Went out for lunch today, and was reasonably good (though it probably wasn't within my diet guidelines), I had a chicken ceaser salad - the only naughtiness was the dressing and bacon bits, but it was delicious.

I have lost 2kg this week, so I';m happy with that, I hope I can do that again for the next couple of weeks - would love to have lost 5KG before going back to school, so I've got 3 1/2 weeks to do it.


----------



## Monsterpops

mmmm chicken caesar salad...... 2kg well done!!! how is your acupuncture going? do you enjoy it? Its my first appt tuesday, and i think shes gonna plan whole diet......worrying lol! x


----------



## africaqueen

Leilani said:


> I'm having acupuncture too. My lady said nothing about coldness - though I doubt having good CM would do me too much good anyway! The main thing my lady told me was to make sure I eat lots of protein during the first 2 weeks of my cycle, as protein helps nourish the developing egg/s. Eggs are good for your eggs (though maybe not so your bowels!)
> 
> Longtobeamum - you've just reminded me I have a box of Roses in the cupboard - I really need to get rid of them before I succumb!
> 
> Went out for lunch today, and was reasonably good (though it probably wasn't within my diet guidelines), I had a chicken ceaser salad - the only naughtiness was the dressing and bacon bits, but it was delicious.
> 
> I have lost 2kg this week, so I';m happy with that, I hope I can do that again for the next couple of weeks - would love to have lost 5KG before going back to school, so I've got 3 1/2 weeks to do it.

Well done!!:happydance:
Im not very "up" with kilo's, so thinking this is around 4lb? if u can confirm i will update first page 

How are we all doing? I was good today intill someone left me the rest of their haribo sweets so i had 3 fried egg an 4 bears... other than that iv been good and its day 6 of not smoking and i didnt even want one today  I just had steak with rice and cabbage and onions for tea which was yummy and im gonna have a apple now  i had a small glass wine with my tea but i had a busy day in work and im stressed so il allow myself that one:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Leilani

2kg = 4.4lb. 


Now I'm more impressed with myself than I thought. Think I might stick with pounds from now on (though my scales are in kgs!). I think I'm getting used to eating less - and it's funny watching DH do his own cooking, as I normally do everything, but like yesterday, because I went out for lunch, I just had home-made tomato soup for tea (made earlier in the week), so he had to cope on his own!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls.

Tried to be goodish today.

Not over eaten anyway.

Gonna be mega good tomorrow to make up for it.

Went out for tea with my best bnb friend.

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Leilani said:


> 2kg = 4.4lb.
> 
> 
> Now I'm more impressed with myself than I thought. Think I might stick with pounds from now on (though my scales are in kgs!). I think I'm getting used to eating less - and it's funny watching DH do his own cooking, as I normally do everything, but like yesterday, because I went out for lunch, I just had home-made tomato soup for tea (made earlier in the week), so he had to cope on his own!!

You should be VERY proud of yourself as that is a fab loss!:thumbup:

Its a good thing for the guys to get cooking for themselves i think. My dh cooks around 3 times a wk since i started eating healthier as he is african and loves his oil laden dishes . lol. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:
 

> Hey girls.
> 
> Tried to be goodish today.
> 
> Not over eaten anyway.
> 
> Gonna be mega good tomorrow to make up for it.
> 
> Went out for tea with my best bnb friend.
> 
> Xx

Iv tried to be good too hun... not really worked out today but it could of been worse. Im going to get weighed tomorrow as not been weighed since before xmas so need to bite the bullet so i knw where im "restarting" from. So im changing my weigh day frm mon to a fri and as tomorrow will be my "first" weigh in i will update with my loss next fri. Hoping to lose 4lb. Thats my mini target  xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I think you will manage 4lbs honey!

I'm just gonna have some fruit tomorrow. Got a long drive home tomorrow but at least when I'm driving I can't eat!

X


----------



## africaqueen

Ok ladies, i braved the scales today and iv gained a few lb since i was last weighed before xmas, so back on track as of now! Glad i bit the bullet and weighed in. I have ajusted my ticker and i need to lose a further 35lb to be referred for IVF so gonna make sure i do it!
My target weight loss for this wk will be 4lb and il weigh in every friday from now on.

I am going to make cheesy mash for tea with onion and have some ham and beans with it, followed by a yogurt and il make chicken tomato pasta for work tomorrow so im not tempted by crap on my lunch hr. lol. How are we all doing? 
Any plans for this wkend? I am working tomorrow 8-4 and tomorrow evening dh and i are going for a meal at our friend's house, then sunday im going for a nice long walk to blow off some cobwebs and destress a little. xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Down TEN pounds already!
My goal for the week is 4 lbs. I am really sick this morning, coughing real bad. Hope this doesn't mess my workout too much.


----------



## africaqueen

Pinkee said:


> Down TEN pounds already!
> My goal for the week is 4 lbs. I am really sick this morning, coughing real bad. Hope this doesn't mess my workout too much.

Have u lost 10lb this wk hun?? :-O

Let me knw an il update 1st page xxx


----------



## Pinkee

africaqueen said:


> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> Down TEN pounds already!
> My goal for the week is 4 lbs. I am really sick this morning, coughing real bad. Hope this doesn't mess my workout too much.
> 
> Have u lost 10lb this wk hun?? :-O
> 
> Let me knw an il update 1st page xxxClick to expand...

No, first time I weighed in was December 20th, so 10 lbs in almost 3 weeks!


----------



## africaqueen

Ah right  well done! so how much have u lost this wk?
I am doing the weight losses wk by wk and then a total weight loss as well.

Your doing great xxx


----------



## Pinkee

africaqueen said:


> Ah right  well done! so how much have u lost this wk?
> I am doing the weight losses wk by wk and then a total weight loss as well.
> 
> Your doing great xxx


3 LBS this week. Thanks!


----------



## Vesta

Anyone tried the x box kinnect to help them lose the pounds? DH just bought one today. I've been playing Shape Up but to be honest I've not been that impressed with it.


----------



## 4magpies

I was going to buy one. OH wants one when the new forza comes out.

Think ill just stick to my Wii until then.

Well done with the loss pinkee.

X


----------



## Monsterpops

hi everyone - hope you are all well x
The losses are already impressive - i sneakily weighed myself today and ive lost 2kg - but weigh in day monday! 
bmi now 31.3 - slowly getting there.....
Im a wii fit person myself - and love just dance! although the kinnect has been tempting me....be good this weekend everyone - hopefully our efforts will be rewarded one day with bfp's!! x


----------



## Vesta

I think I may have to dig out my wii fit. I haven't played it for ages but use to love it.

Well done on all your loses ladies!

I've not officially weighing myself until Monday but I can't stay off the bathroom scales! 6 pounds lost so far. Woo!


----------



## Monsterpops

Vesta said:


> I think I may have to dig out my wii fit. I haven't played it for ages but use to love it.
> 
> Well done on all your loses ladies!
> 
> I've not officially weighing myself until Monday but I can't stay off the bathroom scales! 6 pounds lost so far. Woo!

Way to go Vesta!! xxx :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkee

I LOVE my kinect! We bought " dance central"
It has a workout session, and its just as hard on you as cardio aerobics. My hubby and I do the dance battle, its loads of fun.

I really want to get zumba too.


----------



## xkissyx

wtg all you ladies that have lost weight and to everyone doing so well on thier diets :dance:

for me the sugar free sweets taste of nothing so maybe will learn to have nothing during work hours ...

been really bloated this week hate working nights sometimes 

on a high note i got a promotion :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Vesta

xkissyx said:


> on a high note i got a promotion :dance: :dance: :dance:

That's fantastic. Congrats on your promotion!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 

xkissyx- way to go on the promotion!! u must be over the moon 

Hope everyone is being good this wkend? I had a major slip last nite, as we went to our friends place for a meal and had rice with prawn curry and 3 glasses wine and also a slice of choc gateau... so all in all a bad nite diet wise. I didnt even try and resist either as im so stressed over my mums test results tomorrow and dh is being little support etc so i went for comfort eating :-( I have stuck to plan all day today tho and will continue to do so. I am only going to allow myself 20 syns for the rest of the wk as i had a fair amount of syns last nite and im going to use the wii fit daily. I sooo wanna see 4lb off by friday. xxx


----------



## Please

Hi Girls!
What a great thread. I joined WW on Weds I am 11st 10.5lbs my BMI is currently 28, it will be 25 when I get to 10st 6lb so this my goal although I will see how I feel when I get there as my like to go to 10st although I havnt been 10st since 2004 when I was 17. My first weigh in is Weds. I am losing weight for IVF in April. How do i get a weight loss ticker? GL EO we can do it


----------



## Please

just testing this out


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/wh474kI/weight.png


----------



## Please

sorry and again
https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/wh474kI/weight.png


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome please. Try clicking on my ticker. You can make one on there.

I've had a crap day today. Eaten shortbread work got me for Xmas. Haven't left the house. Back on it tomorrow. I need to lose weight quick. Get my head in the game and stop feeling sorry for myself. So very tempted to try the Cambridge diet. See how I get on with sw for a little longer then i may change. Getting desperate.

Xxxx


----------



## ineedaseed

well done on the promotion kissy!

afm i am peed off as my scales are saying 2lb, i dont officially weigh in till tuesday, but i am not impressed as i have tried so hard this week :growlmad:


----------



## drakey

hi

thought i would join if you wouldnt mind, i am also trying to loose weight so that i can start clomid. i am wanting to loose about 2 stone and get my bmi under 35. ive had a bad day today so im gunna start properly tomorrow now im back at work. need to buy myself a sports bra at pay day so i cant start running :) xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls is it ok i join need to lose weigh im starting back the gym tomorrow and going to stick to a low fat diet woopp i will weigh my self in the morning to see what i am x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome caz and drakey.

X


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome to Please, Drakey and Caz!!! Long time no see luv! Hows it going?

Ineedaseed... 2lb is a great loss and its only sunday ;-) let me knw what ur loss in on tue and il update the 1st page.

I have been good all day and snacked on fruit so stayed away from the junk and played on the wii for half hr so trying really hard now xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Last night I caved and ate two slices of pizza at one of our car show meetups. I did my hardest to work it out on treadmill today so I hope I've evened out.

Welcome newbers! :)


----------



## sugarlove

Hi girls sorry I haven't checked in much. I lost 3lb on my first week on Rosemary Conely and have wi again on Tuesday.

Hope everyone is doing ok
x


----------



## xkissyx

welcome to the group ladies :flower:

AQ i am over the moon just seems like i've had the worst luck ever last year and now things are finally going in the right direction just need a lil one 

i've been so busy today been stripping the walls in the spare bedroom ready for decorating i have finally got a week off work so going to get it done i'm a bit of a perfectionist so not letting the OH near it hehe 

weve gone for plain colours like hesian and creams and throwing some browns in there i plan to redo it when i have a lil one


----------



## CanAmFam

I'd love to tag along in this. 

i was losing weight via a thread on another forum, and everyone stopped doing it, so i fell through the cracks ( was my own fault, i know) . 

i was stable on my weight for about 3 months after stopping but the last 2-3 weeks i know ive been gaining very slowly it back. Do not want!

so id love to jump in and be able to get motivated by a thread again!
i wont be doing much other than watching what i eat, eating only quality foods, and very light exercise (walking mostly, and low impact aerobics/ biking) but it really helped me lose a lot of weight-- and feel healthier-- at the end of the summer this year.

Thanks for having me!


----------



## ineedaseed

Oooops didn't complete my sentence in my post! My scales are saying 2 pound on despite an excellent week, proper weigh in is tomorrow though!

Welcome to all our new groupies!

Have a good Monday ladies x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 

Welcome camamfam  glad u have joined us. You will receive all the support u need here!

ineedaseed- I would just see what the scales say tomorrow ;-) sometimes weight can be diff from day to night and time of mth etc so good luck for tomorrow. I have been good yesterday and today so far, but was rubbish on sat night so not daring to get on those scales till fri and im gonna hammer the wii fit all wk now. lol xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Well ladies, I have stepped on the scales this morning...

A loss of 7.2lbs!! WOO HOO!! 

Admittedly, I did weigh myself late at night last week, wearing clothes, so the weight loss probably isn't that much, but even so, it will still be at least 4lbs. I am so happy, I know it is my first week, but it has really spurred me on :)


----------



## 4magpies

Well so far today I have had;

A banana and a very low cal cereal bar.

It's so much easier when I am at work to eat healthy. I also don't eat as much cause I am not bored cause I am busy. If only I could work constantly!!

Well done longtobe!! Thats awesome... more than half a stone!!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Longtobeamum, WOW!!! That is amazin hun! well done. I have updated first page and u are in the lead for weight loss so far this wk ;-) everyone doing really well. Better get my skates on! lol.

Sugarlove- welcome back hun. Let me know what ur loss is 2moz and il update x

I am going to the syn free butchers now to stock up on burgers and sausages cos they are delish and he is endorsed by SW so all syn free  I just did 22 mins of the aerobics etc on my wii aswell and burned 100 cals so im heading in the right direction. I will do another 22 mins later xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on the exercise AQ! Thats fab.

Mmmm I love syn free burgers. Could live off them. Need to get my nan to get me some when shes next in town so I can stock my freezer up.

xx


----------



## ineedaseed

well done longtobe, fab weightloss :thumbup:

have had a banana for brekkie and crumpets for lunch, yummy!


----------



## longtobeamum

Thanks girls. Good luck to you all. 

Where do you get the syn free meat from AQ? 

xx:flower:xx


----------



## drakey

Thanks for having me! ... well so far today i have had a banana, quavors and a chicken salad sarnie with coleslaw :/ ... going to have a weightwatchers soup for tea though to make up for it... need to be strict with my self.. my partners 21st on wed though and where going out for tea!! why does things have to be soo hard, im desperate to get to my target weight of a bmi 35! ... makes me think hw i got this big in the first place!! xx


----------



## 4magpies

I know how you feel about the BMI, I so need mine to be under 30.

Have to concentrate and get motivated. This week I will be please with just 1lb to be honest. I havent been good but it was hard being away with work.

Only 2bmi points to go, I've got rid of 4 so far!! Just need to get focused!!

Gonna have a go on my wii tonight.

How old are your drakey? Where in yorkshire do you live?

xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey everyone :flower:

Welcome newbies - the more the merrier :thumbup:

I weighed in today - have lost 4lb/2kg so not too bad - am aiming for twice that next week!!!

Keep going everyone - :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done pops.

You don't want to lose it too quick. 

4lbs a week is fantastic. If you can keep that up it would be amazing.

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

well done monsterpops 

xx:flowerxx


----------



## Vesta

Hello to all the new ladies!

Weigh in day for me today. I've lost 2 pounds this week. Bringing me to a total of 7 pounds loss for the 3 weeks I've been dieting. It's not as quickly as I'd like but as long as the numbers are moving in the right direction I'm pleased!

Well done to everyone on their weight loss.


----------



## africaqueen

Longtobeamum- I get the syn free burgers etc from a butchers in wirral called 'Lewis,s' and there stuff is lovely. They do a lovely black pudding aswell which is about 1/2 syn per slice an thats delish 

Monsterpops and Vesta- WELL DONE girlies!! woohooo we are doing well!! 

I knw what u mean about BMI. I am so stressed trying to get it down to 30 as i knw the only way il ever get pregnant is if i get my BMI to 30 and below and its so much pressure, but im determined to do it and with all the support we can give eachother im sure we will be preggo asap ;-)

I had homemade syn free ham, sweetcorn an onion quiche for tea followed by a fat free banana yogurt and a apple so im stuffed now! lol . Have enough quiche left over to take for my lunch to work tomorrow aswell xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done vesta.

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I made syn free keema for tea it was awesome!

We will get there aq! Don't you worry girl.

Xxxxx


----------



## xkissyx

well done ladies on the weight loss :dance:

i've lost 2lb this week whooo


----------



## Vesta

Well done xkissyx!


----------



## keepsmiling

I only lost 1lb
very disapointed but I'm gettin the woo out each nite this week x


----------



## longtobeamum

How did you make that 4 magpies? I made the Tandori fish recipe from SW tonight, wasn't impressed. 

xx:flower:xx


----------



## 4magpies

Just lean mince onions fried up with curry powder. Then add some Tinned tomatoes. some chilli and garlic and your done. yum.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done xkissyx and keepsmiling!! Fab losses this wk eh?!

Keepsmiling, a loss is a loss and all leading u closer to that baby so keep it up ;-)

Ooh that keema sounds nice magpies! will have to try that one xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Everyone has lost this week so far. That's good really good.

Well done so far girlies.

My weigh in tomorrow. Eeek.

Xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Yea, a loss across the board is really good, everybody has done well. 

Thanks 4magpies, it sounds yum :) 

xx:flower:xx


----------



## CanAmFam

i guess since i started yesterday, im at a +/- 0 for this weigh in 

next week, hoping to see it slowly drop. the fast drops just come back doubly!


----------



## 4magpies

No prob. Gonna be mega good today.

Argh. Need to get at LEAST a lb off then I will be happy. Lol.

xxx


----------



## drakey

4magpies said:


> I know how you feel about the BMI, I so need mine to be under 30.
> 
> Have to concentrate and get motivated. This week I will be please with just 1lb to be honest. I havent been good but it was hard being away with work.
> 
> Only 2bmi points to go, I've got rid of 4 so far!! Just need to get focused!!
> 
> Gonna have a go on my wii tonight.
> 
> How old are your drakey? Where in yorkshire do you live?
> 
> xxx

Hi 4magpies, 

im 21 n live in hull. where are you? 

im finding it very hard to get motivated again and going out for tea tomorrow doesnt make it easy and since we are going away to bruge for the weekend with all thaty belgium choc!! :blush: lol xx


----------



## 4magpies

drakey said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel about the BMI, I so need mine to be under 30.
> 
> Have to concentrate and get motivated. This week I will be please with just 1lb to be honest. I havent been good but it was hard being away with work.
> 
> Only 2bmi points to go, I've got rid of 4 so far!! Just need to get focused!!
> 
> Gonna have a go on my wii tonight.
> 
> How old are your drakey? Where in yorkshire do you live?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi 4magpies,
> 
> im 21 n live in hull. where are you?
> 
> im finding it very hard to get motivated again and going out for tea tomorrow doesnt make it easy and since we are going away to bruge for the weekend with all thaty belgium choc!! :blush: lol xxClick to expand...

I am 23 & live near blackburn in lancs. My lil bro is at uni in leeds so over there sometimes.

Mmmm belgium choc!!

I have turned down sweets, choc and pringles today. Just had a banana and some brews. Lets hope it pays off tonight.

I'm really worried my FS is gonna have a go at me for my weight. :(

xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Good luck magpies!! 

Just having a quick read before going to my first acupuncture appointment - really nervous!!!!!

Been really good though - too nervous to eat lol!


----------



## Monsterpops

africaqueen said:


> Losing weight to gain...a baby. Members list
> 
> 
> The figures shaded in green show each wk's losses. Those in red show any gains for that wk and the figures shaded in blue show total weight loss as we go along  If we get weighed around the 10th and then each wk after, i will update weekly. Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> MONDAY WEIGH IN'S...
> 
> Pinkee 3LB
> longtobeamum 7.2LB
> xkissyx 2LB
> Vesta 2LB
> Monsterpops 4LB
> Keepsmiling 1LB
> 
> 
> TUESDAY WEIGH IN'S...
> 4magpies 3.5LB
> Ineedaseed
> Rocksbabe1
> 
> 
> WEDNESDAY WEIGH IN'S...
> 
> Leilani 4.4LB
> 
> 
> FRIDAY WEIGH IN'S...
> 
> africaqueen
> 
> 
> 
> Well i am going to be super strict on my diet plan(slimming world) as i have to get my bmi down to 30 to be accepted for IVF on the nhs, so losing weight has never been more important than now.
> 
> As losing weight due to fertility issues can be so much harder as a lot of us will be comfort eaters due to the emotional side of our lives, i thought a thread to offer support and encouragement would be a good idea:winkwink:
> 
> We can help eachother reach that ultimate goal of being a mother and have a laugh along the way.
> 
> If you want to join this thread, please add your name, age and situation(ie i am having ivf, or i am trying to reduce symptoms of pcos etc), along with what diet plan u will be following and we will have our 1st weigh in on mon 10th Jan, as this gives us chance to lose a few lb that we have probs gained over xmas before getting our starting weight.
> 
> I will update here every monday/tuesday. I will be following the sw plan but not attending meetings and i will use the wii fit daily
> 
> Good luck ladies! we can do it:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just realised youve weighed in magpies - woohoo! well done :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh no thats from last week!! Haha.

Another 3.5lbs would be amazing but I dont think it will happen!! Haha.

What you going accupuncture for? Fertility? I'm tempted to go for chinese massage for my tubes....

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I lost 1lb which is good considering! Woohoo.

I want a good loss next week!

Xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

4.5lb total is wicked!!:thumbup:

Yup - went to acupuncture for fertility - and feel like - really spaced man :blush:
Apparently it can help ivf success rates loads - and even conception in general, so seeing as im waiting for ivf with one damaged tube im still trying naturally - and if not im well prepared for ivf lol!


----------



## 4magpies

How much is it a session?

How did your tube get damaged? One of mine is totally goosed. My other is not perfect.

Im still hoping there is a chance of me catching naturally. 

Want to lose 4lb this week then ill be just 1st from my target for my fs appointment.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Have u been weighed yet magpies? Good luck lovely x

I would say as regards getting pregnant naturally with a blocked tube and a 'not perfect' tube to be careful and demand a early scan when it happens as there is a huge chance of a ectopic :-( I am actually glad both my tubes are gone completely now as i could not of gone through anymore heartache. If IVF becomes the route they want to take, it maybe beneficial to have ur tubes removed as IVF increases risk of ectopic. Just a few pointers but what will be will be hun. Wishing u loads of luck x

Well i have been good again today on my diet and just had a lovely tea of syn free burger, syn free chips and mushy peas followed by banana yogurt and a apple. 
I hope when i get weighed on fri i have lost the 4lb im hoping for, but as i have buggered up a bit on sat nite i would be ok with a 3lb loss really. 

Anyone else been weighed this wk? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey aq. I lost a one lb.

I will get an early scan because they know I am high risk.

If i ever get preg naturally and its a big if.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done magpies  will update first page. That's 4.5lb in 2wks hun so ur doin fab ;-) xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Going to stay off the scale until Monday, just joined a step class to help reach my 4lb goal by Monday!


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks honey. I wanna do 4lb this week fx'd.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

We can do it girls! Just picture yourself with that gorgeous baby in your arms and that image wins everytime 

I have just done 20 mins on the wii fit and im going to do my Just dance tomorrow morning before work and my wii fit when i get home frm work at 7pm. Trying my best to shift another few lb before friday xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I just did 30 mins on my Wii.

Is that dance one good? I need a new game.

It's what's keeping me going aq. Getting that baby!

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah the Just Dance is a fun workout. Not too intensive but good 
I do the running/hula hoop and aerobics on the wii fit when i really wanna feel the burn. lol.

I am watching biggest loser couples usa now and its spurring me on! lol. Just cant wait to go to my GP and ask to be referred to the clinic. I know then the ball is rolling at last 
I am hoping this will happen by mid march latest. I have heard the biggest loser game is good? not tried it though xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I didn't know there was a biggest loser game. Will google that tomorrow.

Bet its good.

I know if I can get this 4lb off next week I can do the last stone easy and if i struggle I'm just gonna have to do Cambridge or hit the gym.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

You can do it magpies! Ya dnt need cambridge. U have done SW and lost lots and u can lose more. We know why we are doing it and every ounce of effort will be worth it 

When i have lost 2 stones and gotten more fit by using the wii, i am gonna join the council gym cos only £20 a mth through work discount and i can use it anytime as its really close to work so no excuses! lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

My council gym is the same at the bottom of our road. I don't like going the gym when I'm fat.which is daft. Will join when I get under 14st.

I'm so glad I have the support of people like you so thanks aq.

Xxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Was it AQ that recommended Just dance? Anyway, I would recommend it too. Just been on it for a few songs an worked up a sweat :) Felt a bit daft like, but it's good fun. 
Kept imagnin that a group of kids could see me through the blinds an were videoin me, can just see it on Youtube, 'beached whale flops around front room'... God, I have an overactive imagination, it just runs off with me. Ignore me haha.

xx:flower:xx


----------



## caRISSasBump

hope you dont mind me butting in but wanted to let you know of a great book (if you dont already know!) its called the fertility diet cant remember who its by but its a great read & help!! :)

Good Luck!!


----------



## africaqueen

longtobemum- yep it was me that said just dance is good. lol. I must look a treat when im doin it aswell! glad i live in a 1st floor flat! haha.

Carissasbump- thanks for tip hun. It may help some of our ladies with hormone issues but nay chance for some of us im afraid :-( xxx


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies, feeling a bit bleurgh today. 

AF arrived this morning (as expected), I then spent about half an hour in the bathroom not knowing if I should sit on the toilet ot stick my head down it, geez I felt rough - I then lay on the sofa and had a nap a woke up feeling tons better, so decided it was a good time to weigh myself (I was good and empty!). 

This week I have lost 1.6kg, which in olde worlde speak is 3.5lbs. Not as good as last week, but I'll take it, and maybe AF has screwed me up a bit!

I don't feel great, but I'm out of shakes and I really want to go to the local pharmacy to stock up and sign up with the diet lady there, for extra support (and bonus it doesn't cost anything). Part of me thinks I should cycle there, it's only 3.5km away.

You guys are really tempting me to get a WII, I think DH would be keen ;)


----------



## caRISSasBump

no worries dont give up girls!! i was over 20kgs & i lost 5kgs over 6 months (i am boarder line PSOC & have Insulin Resistance) Dr asked me to try Clomid again & it worked first go!! :) 

I was first to say losing weight wouldnt work cos i saw women 2 or 3 times my weight with kids!! good luck to you all!! xo


----------



## 4magpies

Some of us have buggered tubes so no matter how much we lose we wont get pregnant but thanks honey.

Well done on 3.5lbs! That's awesome L!

Xxxx


----------



## ineedaseed

I lost 1.5 pounds this week which I am chuffed with, no more sneak peaking at the scales this week! 
I would love to get a wii but hubby is saying no as he thinks it will be a two minute wonder! Will work on him :haha: 
Well done on all the weightloss this week so far, keep up the good work ladies! X


----------



## 4magpies

ineedaseed said:


> I lost 1.5 pounds this week which I am chuffed with, no more sneak peaking at the scales this week!
> I would love to get a wii but hubby is saying no as he thinks it will be a two minute wonder! Will work on him :haha:
> Well done on all the weightloss this week so far, keep up the good work ladies! X

I only use mine when I am dieting. I am going half an hour every night at the moment. Just need to keep it up.

My muscles in my stomach and back are killing from last night. Long soak in the bath required tonight I think.

It's all that hulahooping. Haha.

Well done seed!! 1.5lbs is good!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls 

WELL DONE to leilani and ineedaseed!! FAB losses ladies 

magpies- good going on the wii. I am doing 20 mins a day and will increase to 30 from tomorrow  Hope iv lost at least a few lb when i weigh in on fri...

Going to do my wii fit now as im not in work till 11 today. Then im gonna cook a syn free full english. Nom nom  xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Mmm syn free full english! Im on yoghurt and strawberrys. Lush.

Have fun on the wii!!

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

ineedaseed - you can get second hand Wii's relatively cheap on Ebay. Cheaper than new anyway. Well done on the weight loss too. 

Well done to everybody on their losses this week.

Well, it's mine and DF's 7 year anniversary today. I'm determined to stick to the diet. He done well and never bought me any chocolates :) And we'll stick to a nice healthy tea. 

Hope everybody is well xx:flower:xx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats on 7 years.

It's our 3 year in May. Time flies when your having fun eh? Haha.

xxx


----------



## Vesta

Happy anniversary longtobeamum!


Feeling a bit down this morning. The scales haven't budged in 3 days even though I've not cheated on my diet. :(


----------



## 4magpies

Where abouts in your cycle are you vesta? I always struggle to lose weight ov AND af week which is 2 weeks out of 4 which is crap. Lol.

xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

4magpies said:


> How much is it a session?
> 
> How did your tube get damaged? One of mine is totally goosed. My other is not perfect.
> 
> Im still hoping there is a chance of me catching naturally.
> 
> Want to lose 4lb this week then ill be just 1st from my target for my fs appointment.
> 
> Xxx

Hey - lost one tube due to a cyst which grew to 17kg!!! it strangled my fallopian tube. And the other one has been damaged due to an ectopic - its not blocked just has scar tissue in as they didnt detect my ectopic until i collapsed at 9 weeks. :cry:

If i ever fall - be it naturally or by ivf i will be having bloods taken every 48 hours from bfp and scan (they can only do internal scans on me due to the scar tissue from the cyst removal - i have a huge scar on my tummy) well, i'll have scans from 6 weeks. My doctor and consultant are fab as they missed the ectopic they will now bend over backwards for me! 

My acupuncture is costing £35/ session weekly :wacko:But i reckon anything is worth a try! I am petrified of another ectopic aswell so if i ever do fall - i wont be able to relax - even after it being scanned in the right location lol!! 

Im right behind ya on the 4lb loss - come on girl we can do it! We can ALL do it!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

17kg cyst?!! OMG!! Thats huuuuuuuge. How much is that in lbs?! I take it your belly swelled up alot?

See my tubes are riddled with scar tissue from PID.

I think I will be the same but just lots of scans. Because I have never had an ectopic dont think they will do the blood tests? Guess I have to see when it comes to it and maybe being under the FS they will realise I am high risk?

4lbs here we come. It's gonna be my mantra this week!!

I'm trying to drink lots of water. That helps. Peeing loads though, have the slight feeling of a UTI too which isnt good. 

xxx


----------



## Vesta

4magpies said:


> Where abouts in your cycle are you vesta? I always struggle to lose weight ov AND af week which is 2 weeks out of 4 which is crap. Lol.
> 
> xxx

It's a bit difficult to tell as my cycles are a bit irratic in length. But I do think I'm ovulating this week. I'd never considered that could be to blame. Thanks!


----------



## 4magpies

Vesta said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Where abouts in your cycle are you vesta? I always struggle to lose weight ov AND af week which is 2 weeks out of 4 which is crap. Lol.
> 
> xxx
> 
> It's a bit difficult to tell as my cycles are a bit irratic in length. But I do think I'm ovulating this week. I'd never considered that could be to blame. Thanks!Click to expand...

Damn hormones eh?

I just had keema and boiled rice for lunch and a banana.

Mmmmm.

xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

happy anniversary :cake: hope you have a lovely day! thanks for the tip about the wii, will look on ebay :thumbup:

hope you all have good diet days, i had a banana for brekkie and a ham and cheese subway for lunch. 

vesta - dont worry about the scales, last week i was weighing myself every day and at one point they said i had put on 2lb, on my official weight day i lost 1.5lb, dont give up hun xx


----------



## Monsterpops

ineedaseed said:


> happy anniversary :cake: hope you have a lovely day! thanks for the tip about the wii, will look on ebay :thumbup:
> 
> hope you all have good diet days, i had a banana for brekkie and a ham and cheese subway for lunch.
> 
> vesta - dont worry about the scales, last week i was weighing myself every day and at one point they said i had put on 2lb, on my official weight day i lost 1.5lb, dont give up hun xx

Hee hee - my scales LIE constantly - ive put on a stone in 30 secs before! 

Magpies - 17kg is about 40lbs ish - i looked 9 months preg and when i had the op i lost 12 inches from my waist!!!! and 3 stone :happydance: - best miracle diet ever and it was 6 weeks before my wedding - caused some dress issues lol! if only id've known the probs it would cause :cry:


----------



## 4magpies

OMG wow. Thats huuuuuuuuuuge. Like 4 BIG babies in there.

Bloody hell.

Gob smacked at that.

xxx


----------



## Vesta

ineedaseed said:


> vesta - dont worry about the scales, last week i was weighing myself every day and at one point they said i had put on 2lb, on my official weight day i lost 1.5lb, dont give up hun xx

Thanks. I think I'm going to try stop weighing myself so often. Once a week is probably better to get an accurate picture of how I'm doing.


----------



## Leilani

I just can't help myself from getting on the scales every morning. I have digital scales - which are supposedly very accurate - but some mornings Ill weigh myself, then go and get a litre of water from the fridge and weigh myself again, or sometimes I grab the cat - as I know she is 3/5kgs. The scales always show the correct increase, so I don't know why I do it!! I also weighed myself at home and at the gym on Tuesday, and both sets of scales said exactly the same thing.

Happy anniversary longtobeamum.

Are syns and syn-free things part of Slimming World? I guess I could google it - sounds interesting - when I'm done/bored of the shakes, I'll need to find a different plan to stick to.


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah syns are part of sw.

Had half a packet of noodles for tea and just done 40mins on the wii!

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. Not long got home from work and shattered! lol.

I have been good today aside from having 2 small pieces of dairy milk choc as the lady in work passed them round and it would of been rude not to... lol.

longtobeamum- Happy anniversary hun! hope ur being spoilt? 

Vesta- i have cheated a bit today and got on the scales this morning(official day is fri) and i have lost 2lb so far so im happy with that. Hoping for 3-4lb by fri if poss 
I dnt want to start getting obsessive though and i easily could... i would not have scales in the house for the past 5 yrs and now i have bought digital ones im gonna be on an off them like a maniac! haha.

Monsterpops- BLODDY ECK!! That was one monster of a cyst!! I had a large cyst removed myself in July last yr when i had emergency surgery for my 2nd ectopic but it was not that bloody big! still nearly killed me when they removed it and i had a huge bleed that took 3hrs to stop in theatre tho... 

Magpies- when u get pregnant hun just keep eye open for any weird signs. As regards getting bloods done early, i had all that with my 2nd ectopic and they still let it get too far to treat an ended in surgery again, cos the beta levels rose as they should, so nt always a good indication of ectopic.

Well for tea i just had a "cheeseburger" which is a sw version... syn free burger on 2 slices wholemeal bread(heb) and 2 cheese triangles(part of hea) which was lovely. I could not be arsed cooking much by the time i got home. I had a chicken casserole in work for lunch tho which i made last nite and it was lovely xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Your doin really well aq. Keep it up!

I'm on dry tuna for lunch tomorrow. Trying the whole little and often thing.

Xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Thanks girls. My lucky number has always been 7, and starting the IVF/ICSI in our 7th year of our relationship, hopefully having our miracle baby in our 7th year :happydance:

4Magpies - I'm gonna make that Keema tomorrow, if I don't like it, I'm gonna come looking for you :gun: lol I'm sure it'll be lovely though.

Monsterpops - WOW! The size of that cyst! Maybe a silly question, but was it painful? 

Africanqueen - Well done on your 2lb loss so far. Keep up the good work.

I cheated a bit tonight and used my syns (and more) on a bit of an Indian selection left over from christmas out the freezer. I will be good tomorrow though :) Suppose it's only my first naughty meal in 9 days. 

xx:flower:xx


----------



## 4magpies

I weigh 14st 8 in the buff this morning so I have lost at least another 1lb.

X


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Longtobeamum- we all need a treat now and again or we could not stick to our plans ;-)

magpies- well done on the loss  I offically get weighed tomorrow morning but just had a sneaky weigh in then and iv lost 3lb so far. C'mon that last 1lb so i hit my loss target! lol.

I am gonna do another half hr on the wii fit and then get ready for work so chat tonight. Im in work till 8pm again :-( xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on the loss sor far AQ. Have a nice day at work. Speak later.

I need to be REALLY good this weekend. Weekends are usually when I slip up. I find it so easy to diet when I am at work. I may work on saturday just so I don't ruin it and I get paid over time so its win win. Lol.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Also I am unsure of how tall I am. I think I am 5ft7 or 5ft 8.... but if I am 5ft 8 I only need to be 14st dead to be under 30bmi.

I dunno how would be best to measure myself?!

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

4magpies said:


> Also I am unsure of how tall I am. I think I am 5ft7 or 5ft 8.... but if I am 5ft 8 I only need to be 14st dead to be under 30bmi.
> 
> I dunno how would be best to measure myself?!
> 
> xxx


You could stand with your back against a door frame and mark the top of your head with a pencil, then measure it with a measuring tape? It'll rub off easy :)


Well done with the loss so far AQ, fingers crossed for that extra 1lb

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh thanks long2b.

I will try that when I get home and get OH's tape measure out. Lol.

xxx


----------



## lornapj83

hi guyz can i join i want to lose about 4 stone ill be going on my wii fit for hopefully about a hour a day good luck everyone and congrats on all your weight losses xx


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome Lorna!!

xxx


----------



## lornapj83

thanks 4magpies xx


----------



## longtobeamum

welcome Lorna. You doing any diet in particular? xxx


----------



## lornapj83

longtobeamum said:


> welcome Lorna. You doing any diet in particular? xxx

im going to be counting calories 1000 a day and my wii fit for a hour a day if anyone has any good diets that works im open to ideas ive tried too many crash ones that didnt work :)


----------



## 4magpies

I would highly recommend slimming world.

You need to go class to do it though really. To start anyway.

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

I would recommend Slimming World too. I am loving it so far. I am doing it online though haven't been to any classes. I found it very confusing to begin with, some people on here helped me, and a friend on facebook too. Now I know what I'm doing though it's easy :)

xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Just checking in, still going strong here! Really really hope to lose that 4lbs by Monday.
My sister made an amazing low calorie dessert last night, she stewed apples in a crock pot for hours with cinnamin and we had it over low fat low carb frozen yogurt.


----------



## 4magpies

That sounds lush pinkee.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Was a loong day at work and very busy so glad to be home and im off this wkend so roll on tomorrow at 8pm when i finish! 

Pinkee-that dessert sounds yum! i made rice pudding with nutmeg last night an that was lush. gonna make some more soon 

Lorna- welcome! I would deffo recommend slimming world aswell. You get to eat loads of tasty healthy foods and it fits in with all budgets and lifestyles 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Anybody got any ideas for some quick, tasty and syn free snacks? I really fancy something but don't know what to have? There's some mullerlight in the fridge but I don't fancy it. Don't fancy fruit either. I think I need to have somethin that makes me feel like I'm being a bit naughty. If that makes sense. What can I have? xxx


Oh, and 4magpies, I tried your keema recipe today, and it was fab! So tasty! Thanks :) xx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hi guys!

Well done everyone - you're all doing really well - i was good-ish today - i had a bacon omelette - BUt its the first day ive broken my diet since starting! im blaming it on post ovulation blues lol! 

Gosh lots of questions about my cyst :winkwink: Believe it or not it didnt hurt until it had got so big it was squishing my lungs - that was wen the docs believed i wasnt lying about not losing weight - It went quite hard overnight and started to be quite painful - i kept going to my doc and saying - i need to get into my wedding dress and im doing 150 sit ups a day with no food and im not losing weight - he didnt believe me and my mum finalkly dragged my in to the surgery poking my tummy at the doc until he sent me to hosp! 

I was silly really as i just assumed i was fat and although a size 12 after surgery i had always been a 16-18 so used to a big tummy if you get me! 

What made me laugh was the consultant afterwards said - the best thing to do is get pregnant!! - that was 6 years ago now! and we'd been ntnp for 4 years before that!! I spose the lesson to be learnt is 'pay attention to your body ladies'!!! Incidentally - ive put 2 stone back on since which is why my bmi is still poxy 31.4 arrrggghhh - the stress of my ectopic and losing my absoloute treasure and baby replacement of a dog, really young to cancer -within the same week sort of had me a bit depressed for a while there :cry:......but im positive again now and im gonna lose this weight and have my ivf dammit!!!!
:flower:

Ps welcome new folk - this thread is great!!(although you prob think im a nutter!!)


----------



## lornapj83

how much is slimming world online ??


----------



## africaqueen

Longtobeamum- i just had a dish of cheesy tuna pasta cos made it for work 2moz and couldnt resist. lol. I make the syn free rice pudding with a little milk and water and add sweetener and nutmeg and its lush ;-) Also a few slices of ham spread with a laughin cow cheese and rolled up with cucumber in is lovely and feels naughty but its not 


xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Lorna - Slimming world online is £60 for 3 months. I paid the extra £5 for the magazines, I think I get 7 sent across 12 months. It sounds alot but it works out at £5 a week, which I think is the same amount as it costs to go to a meeting. There is alot of support on here, and if you know anybody else doing it who can help you, that is a big help. You can private message me on here if you want to know anything, and I will always try to help :) 


Thanks Africanqueen. Gonna hunt the recipe down. I ended up using 2 slices of toast from my HEB with a 1/2 tbsp of nutella on each, an counted the 4 syns. Feel really naughty now. :)

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls! Tgif!

Xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin hun 

Well i have lost 3LB this wk, so although not quite 4lb i hoped for, im happy with that considerin that i had a greedy wkend durin that wk. lol.

Gonna try super hard this wk and my target for next fri is 5LB loss 

Im in work 12-8 today so made cheesy tuna pasta to take with me and i have fruit an yogurt to keep me goin  xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on 3lbs!!! Thats fantastic!!!!!

I got on my scales and was 14st 8 again. C'mon 14st 7!!! Hoping thats where I will be tomorrow. And if I can lose 1lb over weekend I recon I will have lost 4lbs on the SW scales!!

I'm trying to drink lots of water and see if that helps.

I'm on noodles for lunch IF I am hungry.

C'mon 4lbs!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

You can do it magpies!! ;-)

I will probs have a good loss this wk as i have my operation on tuesday and wont be able to eat much for a few days after that, cos all my top gum will have stitches :-(
il stock up on muller lights and make a batch of syn free leek and potato soup to keep me going. At least some good should come of having the op. weight loss! lmao.
dreading the surgery tbh. Gonna be off work for a wk.

Think il have some scrambled eggs on toast for brunch followed by some pineapple 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

What op is it? Wisdom teeth I am guessing?

I feel for you honey its never nice having stuff done in your mouth. I had a cyst removed off my inner lip and my stitches fell out after like 2 hours and I had a massive hole. Was so painful and looked like I had been fighting!!

Have a lovely day honey.

Mmmmm scrambled egg!!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nope, not wisdom teeth hun. Wish it was! lol. I have to have the bone removed from my top gum, so not gonna be very pleasant rly :-( oh well gotta get it done unless i want gum disease and to lose all my top teeth. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Nope, not wisdom teeth hun. Wish it was! lol. I have to have the bone removed from my top gum, so not gonna be very pleasant rly :-( oh well gotta get it done unless i want gum disease and to lose all my top teeth. xxx

Woah no way.

That sounds a million times worse than wisdom teeth and they hurt like a mother f*cker!! Really do feel for you.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

4magpies said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Nope, not wisdom teeth hun. Wish it was! lol. I have to have the bone removed from my top gum, so not gonna be very pleasant rly :-( oh well gotta get it done unless i want gum disease and to lose all my top teeth. xxx
> 
> Woah no way.
> 
> That sounds a million times worse than wisdom teeth and they hurt like a mother f*cker!! Really do feel for you.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Yeowwwwww!!!!! Does not sound pleasant!!!


----------



## longtobeamum

Well done africanqueen on your loss - FAB!! 

Hope Tuesday goes well for you and isn't too painful

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
I pray that it is not too painful too! lol. I am shitting myself an il be glad when its over :-(
I am going to treat myself to a nice tasty meal on monday. Maybe a steak 
Then its yogurt an soup for a wk! hopefully big weight loss next fri tho . lol.

Well i have been good today and ate syn free all day. I am having Nigerian bean stew for tea which my hubby is making for me. Only putting a lil oil so will syn that. Had a curly wurly before as a treat but syned it  I cnt wait to see more and more weight drop off! its becoming a passion now ;-) xxx


----------



## Leilani

Your op sounds horrid AQ, but the side-effect of weightloss will almost make it worthwhile - that and being able to have your own teeth I guess!!

So after thinking about it for 5 minutes, on Thursday I went online and bought a Wii + Wii Fit from an auction site (The NZ version of eBay), it's a year old and I paid 50% of the current retail price, so I'm pretty please with myself. I made DH go out of the room whilst it was weighing me! I've now been looking on line for an extra remote and nunchuck for DH so we can beat each other up in boxing!

I hope everybody is having a healthy weekend.


----------



## africaqueen

Oooh u will have so much fun on the wii Leilani 
me and my hubby play it all the time and do the tennis and bowling mostly together but i also do the wii fit daily. Great for toning up when you cba going the gym 

Well hope everyone has a good wkend. I am at a real loose end today and dnt knw what to do with myself. DH is going to spend the day watching footy on tv and there's nay way im doing that! lol. I may go for a bracing walk along the beach. Gets me out the house and burns some cals  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
I am being bad. lol. Got in from shopping before and dh had cooked us a lovely african meal and there was a btl of wine chillin in fridge... so i have indulged. He made such a effort and even though it was a rice and beef dish you use a fair bit of oil in african cooking but i thought sod it! was bloody lovely and he had some caramel nibbles for us too so i ate those. I am thinking i have used around 40 syns on the meal, drinks and chocs and i will only have 5 syns tomorrow and 5 syns on mon, then tue is my oral surgery so i wont be eating for arounf 3-4 days after that so enjoying while i can! lol.
Should still manage my target of 5lb by fri do u think? xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ah don't worry about it AQ. I think you'll be ok. I'm havin a kebab and some cheesy mushroom garlic bread, ooooo its soooo yum, like a calzogne thingy! I weighed myself earlier and I'm only showin a loss of 1lb. I'm so peed off! So I'm off out to put the 1lb back on. I will probably feel worse afterwards like lol, but right now I don't care!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> Ah don't worry about it AQ. I think you'll be ok. I'm havin a kebab and some cheesy mushroom garlic bread, ooooo its soooo yum, like a calzogne thingy! I weighed myself earlier and I'm only showin a loss of 1lb. I'm so peed off! So I'm off out to put the 1lb back on. I will probably feel worse afterwards like lol, but right now I don't care!
> 
> xxx

LMAO! U sound like me!:haha:

Just keep in mind tho a 1lb is half a bag of sugar:winkwink:
I thought your weigh in day was mon? you have time to lose another lb by then. I am enjoying a bit of a blow out. Think we need it sometimes eh? :thumbup: on that note, im off to pour myself another glass of chardonnay:happydance: xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

LMAO! U sound like me!:haha:

Just keep in mind tho a 1lb is half a bag of sugar:winkwink:
I thought your weigh in day was mon? you have time to lose another lb by then. I am enjoying a bit of a blow out. Think we need it sometimes eh? :thumbup: on that note, im off to pour myself another glass of chardonnay:happydance: xxx[/QUOTE]


I think its just after having a big loss the first week then just 1 bloody pound this week, and I've been on the Wii nearly every night! My weigh in day is Monday but I just couldn't help myself. 

We defo need blow out sometimes you're right. Was surprised to see how many syns are in a glass of rose though :wacko:

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm being a good girl and I hope it pays off.

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

14st 7 on my scales this morning girls. woo.

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls 

Lookin good magpies! ;-)

I am gonna wait till fri to get weighed this wk if i can manage it, cos im on and off our scales like a nutcase! lmao.

So far i have had a cuppa. I slept in so missed brekky. Probs have a syn free roast for dinner. Will do chicken. roast potatoes , carrot and turnip and cauli with a lil gravy 

Gonna go for a lil walk soon aswell to clear the cobwebs. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

We have been clearing lots of crap out of our spare room and been the tip.

Hopefully it will be a nursery by the end of this year.

I had Bacon with the fat cut off in a wholemeal pitta for brunch. Prob won't eat till later on i think ill make gammon or spag bol or maybe syn free curry.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

OMG Magpies we are doing the exact same today!! dh is putting all our stuff in the loft and throwing stuff out so we can turn that room into a "bedroom" and then nursery god willing  Hoping that it will be the latter asap! Must be burning some cals shifting all the junk anyways eh? haha xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Deffo. We have stuff to put in the loft but need to go buy us some ladders first.

Got rid of a car full of stuff.

Got loads of car bits to put on ebay when i can be bothered.

Xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Down 3 lbs this week.

Really gearing for four this next week.


----------



## Vesta

I've lost one pound. I'm rather underwhelmed.


----------



## Pinkee

Vesta said:


> I've lost one pound. I'm rather underwhelmed.

Still, its a _loss!_


----------



## 4magpies

Better than a gain Vesta! What CD are you?

I get weighed tomorrow. Hoping for a good loss of 3/4lbs.

FX'd.

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ladies. I've weighed in today... and stayed the same. I'm not too bothered though as I've had a bit of a tough week, and had my takeaway on saturday, and the leftovers on Sunday, so really, I've had 2 takeaways. 

Just been and done my weekly shop and everything is healthy. Lots of fruit and veg. I'm on a mission this week!

Good luck to all the ladies weighing in today, and well done to Pinkee and Vesta on their losses. xxx

Come on girlies, we can do it :D 

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey honey.

It's better than putting on so well done!! Not bad considering 2 take aways! Haha.

I've turned down a take away this week so hopefully I will have lost!!

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Thanks 4Magpies. I'm not too disheartened. Will get df on the Wii with me tonight, nice healthy spiced potatoes and butternut squash with salmon for tea. :) 

Stocked up on mullerlights too, they're half price in Tesco at the moment, sorry if I'm reapeatin myself though. 

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow :) 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

They are at asda too.

I have a real thing for the toffee and vanilla ones at the moment. Mmmm.

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

I love the toffee ones :) It's only the 6 pack ones in Tesco. They're the 6 pack for £1.48 The individual ones are 4 for £2. xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey all - well done on your loses - my weigh in today - have lost 1kg/2lb's this week - not bad i spose, but coulda been better!! 

Am doing a really hard workout everyday this week and i woke up with a cold this morning so it could go either way lol!! i'll either 'feed the cold' or 'starve the virus' praying its the latter!!


----------



## Vesta

Thanks Pinkee, 4magpies and Monsterpops. 

4magpies - I'm on CD 22. Although that doesn't mean a lot with me. In the 11+ months I've been TTC my cycles have run from 23 days to 44! 


Well done to Pinkee for your loss. Fingers crossed for those who haven't weighed in yet!


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE on the losses Pinkee, Vesta and monsterpops! 

Longtobeamum- dont worry about STS, usually means a better loss the next wk ;-)

I am going to enjoy a glass of wine with my friend tonight and then i have 10 syns left which wont be used as its my operation tomorrow and i wont be eating for a few days so still hopeful of a 4-5lb loss by fri. lol.

Glad everyone is doing well. I got a letter from work today to get discount for the gym so starting that with 3 girls from work in feb  xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

OOoh don't be tellin me that, you'll get my hopes up haha. Although I suppose even a loss of 1lb next week is a better no loss than this week lol. 

I'm jealous of your wine! 

Hope tomorrow goes well for you hun and you're not in too much pain afterwards 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Will be thinking of you tomorrow aq.

I had salmon and sw wedges for tea.

Yum Yum.

Xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

4magpies, I had salmon too :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thx hun 
I am so weak stomicked so proper shittin myself! lol. be glad when its over :-( xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Are you having a ga?

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> Are you having a ga?
> 
> Xxx

Nope hun, just a local:wacko: Hence the reason im dreading it! lol.

I am having a few wines with my friend now and feelin guilty but i need to calm the nerves cos im crackin up. xxx


----------



## Pinkee

So excited this week! Really going to bust my butt to get 4lbs off. Tonite I'm heading to a zumba class :)


----------



## africaqueen

Pinkee said:


> So excited this week! Really going to bust my butt to get 4lbs off. Tonite I'm heading to a zumba class :)

Go girl!!:happydance:

You can do it xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

I was super bad last nite :-( was so nervous about my Operation later that me and my friend ended up ordering a pizza n garlic bread and drank a fair bit of wine :-(
Enjoyed it at the time but feel a proper failure today and i have my surgery in a few hrs.
I have eaten 2 choc weetabix for brekky and a cuppa. Wont be able to eat today after my op so gonna have a banana and apple in a min. Hopes of losing 4-5lb have gone out the window so im hoping for 2lb now. Feel like a greedy bitch now :-(

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Don't be daft. It's what we do in times of stress. :hugs:

Don't beat yourself up about it. You will lose loads from not eating due to your op.

I hope everything goes okay later and I will be thinking of you.

Mwah.

xxxxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hope everything has went well for you today AQ :hug: xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Wot op u havin hun xz


----------



## Pinkee

Really hope your surgery goes well and you have a speedy recovery!
Don't be too hard on yourself, I ate a pit of pizza and too much brownie last night :(


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Well i had my operation and it went well. Had the bone removed from my top gum and the area was super infected so they gave it a good clean out and then stitched me up. Only had 4 stitches and was awake for the op, so proud of myself now cos i am a very nervous patient! lol. I am sore and cnt eat solids for a few days but im doin ok.

Had a mullerlight for tea. lol. Probs have another for supper, seein as i bought loads earlier cos they are on offer still in tesco.

Anyone else need me to update their loss for this wk? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done aq.

I lost 2lb on sw scales. 4lb nakee on my own. Counting my naked weight on my ticker.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Magpies! Fab loss. Il update now xxx


----------



## Vesta

I'm glad your op went okay africaqueen. Don't beat yourself up about the pizza. We all fall off the wagan once in a while!


----------



## africaqueen

Just had a mashed up banana and now gonna make some syn free rice pudding with nutmeg cos im rather peckish now xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls. How are we doing?

Anyone else weighed in this wk? 

I look like leslie bloody ash today with this trout pout! be glad when the swelling goes down in a few days. For brekky im having mashed up choc weetabix with hot milk and a cuppa. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Where is everyone? I am lonely sat ere with my cup of lukewarm tea. ;-/ lol
Had cheesy mash for tea at my parents, followed by some coconut yogurt... yep im bad with the yogurt i knw, but it was lush! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey honey. Only just got over the excitement of my fs appointment. Booked in for another lap. They are gonna fix me!

Hope your okay babe.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya hun!
So what they say? are they going to try clear your tubes? xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey - glad your ok AQ x 

Magpies - fix ya - woop woop!!

Been good today and so far this week aerobics and a 3 mile walk everyday, yay! down 2lb since yest, so next mondays weigh in should b good fx! hope everyone is well xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done monsterpops!

Where is everyone else? lol. thought we had some weight loss updates due by now?

I am going to eat a fat free peach yogurt now and that's me for today.
Tomorrows diet will be... 2 mashed up choc weetabix with warm milk for brekky, a yogurt for lunch and something easily eaten involving rice for tea. lol.

I am really hungry now and cravin a big sandwich with ham an salad. Roll on my mouth healing cos i love my food! lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Morning. Sorry AQ went to bed, was ov day so had to get some BD in!!

Well, my gynae is an idiot. My right tube is TOTALLY fine. Pfft.

My FS is lovely and I finally got a proper explanation of what is going on in there. He kept checking to see if we were understanding everything. Didnt feel like I was being rushed in and out.

My left tube isn't blocked as such, my infection after my miscarrige caused PID which has caused my right tube to stick to my insides with scar tissue and sort of not twist it but cut off the flow. So all they need to do is get rid of the scar tissue and it should flow freely. He said to carry on TTC naturally, if it happens it happens, I went for my pre op there and then, they have booked me for a lap to remove the adhesions and free my tube and treat endo if there is any. Then I will be able to TTC again and have the chances of any normal person. We still have to have CD3 & CD21 bloods done which I will have next cycle and OH still has to have his SA.

Sorry for rambling on!! Lol.

Hope I've explained it right and hope your feeling okay AQ. Mwah.

I just have to wait for a letter for the date of my 2nd lap but hoping I might be pregnant by then. Lap should be in March.

And my doctor congratulated me on my weight loss and so did the nurse. So all in all it was lovely. I have lost 5 BMI points from when I first saw them and I am hoping to be under 30 for my op.

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

That is FAB news magpies! made up for you luv!!
I managed to get pregnant with just one tube within 3mths so even if it were 1 tube, you would still be able to  What's your bmi now hun?
I cnt wait to get mine to 30 so we can be referred for the IVF. I it is consuming my every waking thought... been a long journey so far and nowhere nr the finish line sadly xxx


----------



## 4magpies

It's 31 so only 2 more points to go.

If I do get pregnant I will carry on healthy eating as I dont want to put back on.

I bet it is honey and you will get there!! You've lost 4 points already! Your halfway!!

I will be here with you every step of the way no matter what.

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww thx hun. That means a lot to me xxx


----------



## 4magpies

It's what friends are for and you know where I am if you ever need to talk.

How is your mouth feeling today?

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

My mouth is less sore today but still quite swollen but not as bad as yesterday! that was unreal! lol. I managed to get out for a lil walk nr the beach so blew some cobwebs off 
Hope when i get weighed tomorrow that iv lost at least 2lb cos im getting worked up over the IVF now and just want to get referred so i knw something is actually happening... feel like my life has come to a standstill cos it occupies my every thought lately and i want my life back kwim? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I totally understand. Its how I felt till yesterday. 

You can do it babe.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wonder were our other ladies are?? Come on girls, lets get those weight loss updates! 

I just had chicken curry for tea with rice. Was lovely and managed to eat it slowly. First proper meal in 3 days  having a nice cold btl bud now and that's me for the day.

Weigh in tomorrow morning so wont eat after 7pm so my body has time to digest before bedtime. I might go for a little 15 walk again soon too xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi :)

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better AQ. 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Nice one 4magpies, bet you left feeling happy :)

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> Hi :)
> 
> Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better AQ.
> 
> xxx

Thx hun 

Just had a lush bath and settling down to watch soaps with some chopped up apple and banana 

How is the diet going? xxx


----------



## Leilani

Just flying by to say I'm away on holiday until Sunday, am eating too much, so we'll see what my weight is next Weds!!


----------



## africaqueen

Leilani said:


> Just flying by to say I'm away on holiday until Sunday, am eating too much, so we'll see what my weight is next Weds!!

Enjoy ur hols luv and u can deal with any gains when u get back to reality:winkwink: xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

The diet isn't going good. :-l 
I feel hungry all the time. I just wanna be picking at stuff. I ate a 100g bar of milkybar the other day :( I seen an advert for it then just had to have some, an they only had the medium sized bars :(
Really need to get my arse into gear. oh and drink more water. 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Vicky, what diet are u doing hun? iv lost track sorry...
If u were doing slimming world u would never be hungry ;-)
Im goin bed now cos mouth hurting but il be online 2moz if u want any advice 

Ooh my weigh in tomorrow morning! Eek wonder what it will be? lol

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

I am on slimming world. Doin the extra easy, but I feel like I am constantly eating. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> I am on slimming world. Doin the extra easy, but I feel like I am constantly eating. xxx

That's the good thing about it... lol. But u say your still hungry?
PM me a average days diet and il try give u some tips cos iv been doing SW for ages now. Il take a look at it 2moz. Nite hun xxx


----------



## CanAmFam

woops!
i didnt click my last email update, so i never got the 'new' updates! we have had some snow storms happening here and ive just been pushed to the brink with work and being ill. 

i managed to shed 1lb last week, not much at all, and probably just a blip due to weighing at a different time, but i didnt do much at all. Im expecting CD1 in the next 2 days for our second round of clomid. Im not looking forward to the steroids ive been prescribed, which im sure will help pack on a few pounds ><. ill be spending the next 2 weeks making that NOT happen! and of course, each cycle from now on ill be on those steroids. this will be an uphill battle even more for me right now!

glad to see some of you doing so well!


----------



## Pinkee

I'm off the scales til Monday, I've really slacked this week in exercising, and tomorow we are going to celebrate my birthday, which means I'm going to pig it up w cake!:dohh:
Let's fX I have a loss this week haha


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck for WI aq! I have been good but don't seem to have lost even 1lb this week hopefully it comes off at weekend. Always struggle ov and af week.

Xxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Have PM'd you AQ. Thanks :)

Good luck for your weigh in too xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies 

Canamfam- Nice to see you here and best of luck with the clomid! keep us updated ;-)

Pinkee- Have a fab Birthday and enjoy that cake! 

Magpies- weight always fluctuates around your cycle so dont worry. You have been doing really well so far ;-)

Well ladies i have been weighed this morning and i have lost... 5LB!!!!!!! Taking me down to 16.3 so im almost in the 15's!!!! I am sooo happy with that loss. I knw i have not been able to eat properly for 2 days but i was a pig prior to this so really pleased xxx


----------



## 4magpies

WOAH!!! Congrats AQ. You should be darn proud of yourself.

That pizza and wine didnt ruin it either! Told ya so!!!

Eeeeeeee so happy for you!! Bring on the 15's.

I just cant wait to get into the 13's now!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Really really proud of you. Sat here grinning cause I am so pleased!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Awww thank you magpies!:flower:

I am sooo happy this morning now! lol:happydance:

Gonna get going on the wii big time today and go for another walk and my goal for this wk is to lose 4lb to take me below the 16 mark:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Well done AQ, that is amazing! You must be so happy :) xxx


----------



## 4magpies

4lbs will be no problem if you keep up with the exercise.

I am just wanting 2lbs this week really.

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

https://www.tastecard.co.uk/trial/3months

Thought you might like this ladies ^^^^

It's a card that gets you 50% off or 2 for 1 in thousands of restaurants for the next 3 months, and it's FREE :) Usually costs £70 a year :) 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thx for that Vicky 

I have applied for my card already. Be handy for when me an dh go to London later this yr  xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks honey will look when I am home.

God I am starving and its only 11. Whats everyone on for lunch?

I have last nights left overs pasta and bolognese. Mmmm!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Iv not long had brunch really. Bacon omlette. Was yummy!

I will have a late lunch and probs have the chicken curry and rice i have left over from last nite's tea cos that was tasty and syn free 

Going for a walk soon xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

No probs. The last day to claim for it is today so don't miss out :)

Not sure when the 3 months starts though, maybe the day you order it?

xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

OMG - well done AQ!!! 

Ok - i know im not supposed to weigh in today - but!! I did this morning and my BMI is now...........30.8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! .9 of a bmi to go!!!!! 

Which is about 6lb/3kg - im gonna do the cabbabge diet as soon as AF arrives (just in case lol) and lose it - I WILL I WILL I WILL by Valentines day......

Hope you're all doing well....im starving lol!!


----------



## 4magpies

Good girl!!!

6lbs to go!! thats awesome.

I feel so bloated today and I've hardly eaten owt! Argh.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Monsterpops! You must be sooo happy 
I notice u have 3wks till you start IVF? Are you self funding or NHS funding if u dnt mind me asking? if u are nhs funded, did they refer u before your bmi hit 30??
I want to be referred soooo badly as i knw with all the red tape it takes 2mths to get started without a waiting list 

I had a chicken tikka sandwich for lunch(home made and bread my heb) and some fruit. Having the rest of the chicken curry with rice that i had last night for tea cos its sooo yummy! I am having no syns today as im keeping syns for tomorrows tea as dh is cooking my fave african meal and you have to use a bit of oil with it so will count the oil as around 10 syns as we have plantain done in oil too. It is bloody delish tho! xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey AQ - its actually my next nhs appointment when they will be referring me (all the funding etc has been agreed) my consultant put it all through in November because i was so close, so she said if i hit it by 14th Feb i can start treatment for my next cycle - so heres hoping shes not lying lol! (apparently no waiting list in my area - South east kent) Also, we have had all the 'final' tests in advance, i dont know if that makes a difference....

They have funded me two rounds on the nhs, and need to get me started before the end of the financial year - which is why i will literally be eating nothing as soon as my period starts! (due 24th jan)

Ideally i should have hit 29.9 before my period but my next cycle after will be due around 25th feb - so heres hoping they get their bums in action at the right time! 

It has taken me a year to get here though - my bmi started at 35 so have lost about 2.5 stone so far - the annoying thing is im 'only' a size 14 and was a 16 before - i personally wouldnt consider that 'obese' - overweight sure, but not obese, ive always been super fit and im 6 foot tall - so look in proportion etc. but hey ho - apparently if you're fat you dont make a good parent according to nhs lol! (i know its success rates based etc but still!)

Also, while im having a little rant - this conversation came up at work the other day and of the 14 people on my team only the girl who is a size 6 is not classed as overweight/obese - everyone else was bmi 28-34 - including a very petite size 12!!! Which just goes to show that bmi is extremely unreliable - but we do what we must in an effort to save thousands i suppose!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well best of luck monsterpops 
I am going to go to my GP first wk in feb to ask to be referred as i will be so close by then. I only have to go GP and get referred to liverpool womens as i have no tubes it is very straight forward and i dnt have the delay of further tests as there is no other way we can have our own child. There is no waiting list here either but once referral is through we have a patient info evening and then all sorts of blood tests etc and with the red tape it takes almost 2mths to get started on cycle according to other women iv spoken to so sooner i get that referrel the better! lol. Best of luck to u and keep me updated. Hopefully i will be posting about our forthcoming cycle soon xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sooo wanting a kebab right nw! but gonna go and make syn free chips instead with lots of salt an vinegar  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning peeps 

I have just had a lush bacon an egg with toast for brunch. Going to chill for a bit with dh and then go for a walk later along the prom again whilst the footy on! lol.
Sooo wanna lose 4lb by friday so i see my weight under the 16 mark! have not seen that in a good while! 

Hope everyone has a good wkend xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I had chicken kebab with salad on a granary naan for tea.

Hope your okay aq.

Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sounds nice magpies 

Oooh Happy Birthday to Pinkee!

Wonder where all the other girls have got to? Its like the marie celeste in ere! lmao.

xxx


----------



## Vesta

Hey ladies! Everyone having a good weekend?

I had a Burger King breakfast this morning. Opps! lol. Time for me to get on the wii fit I think!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Vesta  
Ooh i know its naughty but burger king is delicious isnt it?!
I was good and had shredded wheat and a apple so im saintly this sunday. hehe.
Been a low key wkend really. 
Going for a walk along the beach with dh soon to blow the cobwebs off 
Hows your wkend been? You get weighed tomorrow don't u hun?

xxx


----------



## Vesta

Oh yes, very delicious! I have to treat myself occasionally while on my diet or else I'd give up completly! I think that is where I've been going wrong before when trying to loose weight. 

Well done on your healthy breakfast choice. Much better then mine. :haha:
I walk along the beach sounds absolutly lovely. I'm very jelous!

I work Saturday's so don't get much of a weekend sadly. And my new boss is an ass which doesn't make it any better! My old boss has just gone on maternity leave. Although one on my co-workers did comment that my jeans are now "falling off". Yay!

Yep, it's weigh in tomorrow. I know from a sneaky check on the scales I've at least lost a pound. But I'm hoping it will be two.


----------



## africaqueen

I work almost every sat and sun but im off due to the operation i had on my mouth and back in work wed so enjoying having a free wkend 

Enjoy the rest of your wkend and good luck with the weigh in tomorrow xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Had your pancake recipe this mornin AQ, was lush :)

Thanks :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> Had your pancake recipe this mornin AQ, was lush :)
> 
> Thanks :) xxx

Im glad you liked them hun:winkwink:

I went for a walk today with dh around the designer outlet village for around 40 mins so that was a decent walk. Never bought anything though, just window shopping till payday! lol.

Just got home and im having some slices of ham with primula light cheese inside and some pickled onions. Nom nom 

Gonna make chicken pasta for tea followed by some fresh pineapple 

The smell of those crispy creme donuts nearly got me in the village tho. hehe

xxx


----------



## Vesta

Thanks africaqueen!

My fingers are crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Vesta

3 pounds lost this week. :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done that is awesome honey!!!

I had a baaaaaaad food day yesterday, ate pork scratching and bread. :(

I am super concentrating on the diet these next 2 days.

C'mon 2lb loss!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Vesta- Well done! that's fab 
Magpies- You will get back on it hun. We all have off days.

I am going to have scrambled eggs with toast and beans for brunch and im making a chicken casserole later to see me through for today's tea an tomorrow as dh goes back to work soon for the wk and i cba cooking everyday for myself. lol.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

How is your mouth feeling now sweets?

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Quite a bit better today thx chick 
Not stinging as much so must be healing up. Glad cos im back at work on wed! 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Good stuff. You seem to be recovering really well. :hugs:

I am on my 5th glass of water of the day and OMG I cant stop peeing. Lol.

xxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well :) 

Glad to hear your mouth is a bit better AQ :)

Weigh in today ladies..... I have a LOSS!! WOoooo HOoooo!!! Of 3.6LB!!!

I'm sooo happy with this loss! Especially as AF is visitin, thought it would either be another stay the same or loss of 1lb. Kinda wish I didn't have that mcflurry last night now!! haha. DF locked us out thoe house as we were gpoing to get one, as he was about to shut the front door, I said to him, make sure you've got your keys (which I always say), he said yea, then shut the door. Then said, you've got the keys haven't you? Haha! I was like, what???!!! Which resulted in him jumping over the 8 foot gate in the driveway, rippin the cat flap off the back door, an putting his hand through it, tryin to get the keys out. Lying on the freezin cold floor, me laughin about it all, and him shouting at me haha. Maybe all this should have been a sign not to have a mcflurry! Oh, and half a Maccys cherry pie. Note to self: Leave a spare key somewhere very safe, and never leave the keys in the back door. Much to easy for somebody to get into the house. :D

Good luck to all the ladies weighing in today :)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done honey that awsome!!

Im just having low fat super noodles for my lunch. Yum.

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Thanks hun :) I could just eat some noodles :) Slept through breakfast so just gonna have a bit of fruit and a mullerlight as a snack. DF is golfin today then at work tonight so gonna have a major clean the house session, seeing as he's not here to mess it up again. :)

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Vicky!! That's a FAB loss! the mcflurry must of speeded things up eh? ;-) hehe.

LMAO at the story of the keys!! I can just imagine my dh doing something that daft. lol.

Well i was going to make myself some brunch an got distracted so now its lunch time an im off to my parents for some syn free beef stew  Nom nom!
My tea will not be too good as my friend is coming from lancaster and we are going out for tea so i will have steak and Jacket with salad which is ok, but we always have a fair few drinks too.... but i am going to enjoy it seeing as i have not seen her since early dec and iv had a miserable wk off work ill so il treat myself 
Il probs regret it tomorrow but il just go syn free for rest of the wk and hope for a 2lb loss instead of a 4lb loss xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hope you have a nice night AQ. You enjoy yourself, and don't worry too much about the syns, like you said, you can just cut down on them throughout the week. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun 
I deffo need a bit of a laugh. Been pretty much stuck in the flat all wk so really fancy a few drinkies and a meal. hehe.

Just looked through ur pics on FB and we have done a few similar things u knw!
I went to creamfields a few yrs ago and to Poland and the camps last nov! most of my pics are the same of your camp ones. Iv been to Ibiza aswell. lol.
Also we have around the same amount of weight to lose for IVF and i take it you will be having treatment at LWH? We need to meet hun! lol xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ooo sounds like a plan!! :)

Yea, will be havin the IVF at the womens. I quite liked Poland, although we didn't stay in Krakow. We stayed in a town called Tarnow (there for a friends wedding), and made our own way to Krakow then Oswiecim (SP?), which was an experience I can tell ya haha. The camp is sad though :( By the time we got to Birkenau (SP??) it was pretty dark, and very spooky, so didn't get a chance to have a good look, just at a couple of the big bunkers, would love to go back. Creamfields is fab too, I love it, been a few times, in fact, it's where we got engaged lol. Off to have a nosey now hehe....

xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey all! 

Im not gonna weigh in today as AF came :cry: Therefore have instantly put on 3lbs this morning!! ALTHOUGH have lost since last week - as updated earlier!! 

Being as AF came - im gonna have some wine and naughty things tonight!! As i act like a preggers person in the tww - just in case a miracle should occour!! 

Hope you're all doing well - i am falling off the wagon for 24 hours big style lolol - will update with a hangover tonmorrow :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

Have fun indulging Pops!!

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Just making the free squash and red pepper soup from sw :) Ooo it smells sooo yummy :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Monsterpops- I am going to have a indulgent nite myself ;-)
I never get a 2ww now so that is one good outcome from what has happened to me... no disappointment mth after mth ;-) 

I am going to get a bath an get ready now as my friend on her way with a box of rose! hehe xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Urgh ladies, it's too quiet in here tonight. I am sat on the couch feelin sorry for myself, and megabored! An pee'ed off that I'm havin to use my syns for my beechams! An there is naff all on tv! Lookin forward to Tool Academy tonight though. Anyone watch it? xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Monday weigh in and I am up a solid pound. (+1)
Tried real hard yesterday and today to make up for 3 days of slacking., really didn't work!

but ohh I had such a marvelous time haha.


----------



## africaqueen

Pinkee said:


> Monday weigh in and I am up a solid pound. (+1)
> Tried real hard yesterday and today to make up for 3 days of slacking., really didn't work!
> 
> but ohh I had such a marvelous time haha.

Well hun, if u enjoyed it, it was worth 1lb:winkwink:
Back on track from tomorrow eh?:thumbup:
I have had a VERY indulgent evening! My friend took me for a 3 course meal with wine and we had a liqueur coffee after so god knows how many syns but i enjoyed it sooo much! back on track from tomorrow and no syns for rest of wk now. Hoping for a 2lb loss this wk. Going to hammer the wii fit between tomorrow and fri and do some walking 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls.

Well on my scales I was 14st 7 so hoping I can lose a couple of lbs during the day today for my weigh in.

Food;
Banana for breakfast
Salad with tuna no dressing for lunch
A muller light for a snack.
LOTS OF WATER.

FX'd I can do it but at least I havent put on if not!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

OMG! Put on 2lbs on the SW scales but STS on mine.... Gonna take notice of the STS and not the SW scales!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- Maybe its the time of the mth an your retaining water hun.
You will probs see a good loss next wk ;-) Not the end of the world. You are doing fab.
I will put STS on 1st page then if we are going by your scales? 

I doubt il lose much this wk tbh after last night's meal an drinks. Il be happy with 2lb.

Just made a gorge lunch for work! A chicken an mushroom pasta n sauce made with water and i did diced chicken breast, mushrooms and onion in frylight and added it to the pasta and its sooo nice  Just watching fat families for inspiration and biggest loser USA is on at 9pm so watching that too. hehe xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah thanks honey. SW scales can shove its 2lbs up its bum! Haha.

I made peppers stuffed with garlic and mushroom cous cous for tea with cottage cheese.

Was lush!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh sounds lovely hun!

I am peckish again now so gonna have a sweet n sour mug shot for supper 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hey AQ, could you please update me on the first page :) xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Got on my scales this morning 14st 6 so ner ner slimming world!!

I lost a lb... Haha.

Makes me feel better anyway.

xxx


----------



## Leilani

So I've lost a piddly half pound in the last 2 weeks, but I guess that what AF followed by a holiday/fully catered work trip will do, at least it's still a loss. Hoping for much better results next week. I'm not even going to change my ticker, it's too insignificant!

I think I need to add some more fiblre into my diet, I know I'm eating less solid food, but honestly not much is coming out the other end - I feel like I need a clean out!

EDIT: My calculations were a bit off (the whole kg to lb thing!), I actually lost 0.9lbs - but it still means I lost as much in week 1 as I did in the following 3 weeks! So I updated my ticker.


----------



## longtobeamum

hehe well done 4m! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

longtobeamum said:


> hehe well done 4m! xxx

Thanks.

I feel so disheartend with SW some times... I swear their scales must be rigged.

Would like to lose 2lbs this week on my scales... f*ck the SW scales.

14st 4 here I come!

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

lol it wouldn't surprise me. I weigh myself every monday morning first thing, wearing exactly the same every time, my birthday suit ;) haha. 
On your ticker thing it says you're just over 1/4 of the way there so you must be doing something right :) I am a 1/4 the way there too. I'll get there in end of March/April according to my plan on sw website. (Hopefully sooner though) 

When you hoping to be referred? 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have already been referred to the FS!

I had my 1st appointment last week. They are gonna try fixing my tube so I am having another lap, I don't NEED to lose weight now as they think that will sort it and I wont have to have IVF but I WANT to carry on as I want to be healthy for when I do finally get pregnant.

Ideally I wanna be 13st, my ticker is for 13st 7lb though.

xxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Duh stupid me, you're 3/4 of the way there :dohh:

So you're defo doing something right then :) xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ah I see, I thought you were waitin to go for IVF like me an AQ. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

longtobeamum said:


> Duh stupid me, you're 3/4 of the way there :dohh:
> 
> So you're defo doing something right then :) xxx

Haha yeah.

It's all been SW, just get annoyed at their scales sometimes.

I sorta vaguely follow it, I just eat really healthy though, I've kinda learned that from SW though, how to sub other things to make stuff less cals. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

longtobeamum said:


> Ah I see, I thought you were waitin to go for IVF like me an AQ. xxx

I thought thats the way we were gonna have to go... still could be though. Gotta have my CD3 & CD21 bloods next cycle (if I am not pregnant!!), OH still needs to have his SA.

I should be having my op around march time, just waiting for my letter through.

xxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Fingers crossed for a BFP!! :) xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks honey.... hope you guys dont mind me sticking around though??

I am still over weight and needing treatment.

xxxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

lol course not. it's a dieting for fertility thread, an that's what you're doing :) xxx


----------



## 4magpies

longtobeamum said:


> lol course not. it's a dieting for fertility thread, an that's what you're doing :) xxx

:hugs:

When/if I get pregnant I will be trying to stick to healthy eating too as I dont want to put all my weight back on.

xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey all x

AQ - hope you enjoyed your indulgence - i most certainly did, although a whole bottle of wine after being alcohol free definatly tok its tool :blush:

As my AF came (duh! silly me) and i now have under 20 days to my ivf referral - and i have only 3kg to lose, im gonna start the soup diet today :growlmad:

So, until the 14th feb i will be eating nothing but soup twice a day and 2 slices of toast. No alcohol, one cup of coffee a day and no fizzy :cry: I knooooowwwwww its bad for me!!! BUT i have to do this - so will most likely be grumpy for next couple of weeks lol!!!

AND im gonna do an hours worth of exercise per day...at least!! its only 2 weeks after all.......


----------



## 4magpies

You can do it pops!!!

How much is that in lbs?!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Leilani- well done on losing half lb! its still better than a gain after a holiday and you can get back into your diet now your back ;-)

Longtobeamum-I have updated the first page hun. Sorry didnt do it sooner! well done 

Monsterpops- woop woop! you will soon be having your IVF!! You can deffo lose the rest of the weight 

Magpies- yaaay on the 1lb loss so far  my loss will be crap this fri cos i ate that meal an drink an af is due tomorrow. Booooo!

Well as for me, i am completely pissed off with work! first day back today and boss pulled me in board room and said that she has added up my personal breaks(toilet breaks) over the mth and i have exceeded the allowance by 3hrs over the mth and if it continues she will be giving me a warning and so on!! wth?! my bladder has been weak since my surgery and the cold weather does not help. I dont want to be goin for a pee so bloody much! she said the big boss is wanting a Dr's letter to explain why...?!
I think its sooo against human rights. I know im goin the loo more than others but what can i do?? piss my seat? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
My mouth is a lot better on a plus note and im making beef casserole for tea and we have this wkend off now as they changed the rota last minute so gotta look on plus side. I am dreading when i have IVF though as they are hardly a caring employer if they threaten me for going the toilet often...?

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hehe thanks hun :)

God, I can't believe they have been counting your "personal breaks" That's so awful!! Do smokers get more breaks to have a cig than you? I'm assuming you're a non smoker?! Or do they have to use their cig breaks and toilet breaks out of their personal allowance? Surely they need to pee as much as th next person so are they allowed extra?

You should buy one of them shepees lol, keep it on your desk, and if your supervisor asks what it is, tell her you need it to pee in the bottle under your desk as you are afraid you are going to get a warning lol. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

^ LMAO!! Good plan Vicky!! haha.
No, smokers don't get any extra breaks.
We all get 40 mins lunch and two 10 min breaks, unpaid, then we get 10 mins "personal" time for the toilet only. Sometimes i go every hr though if i have a chill etc :-(
I just feel so stressed and i did get a lil snappy with my manager today when she pulled me over it, but i have enough stress without that carry on over goin for a wee!
Its not like i can help it, so feeling very stressed now. Plus our finances are shite and dh has basically said, go along with anything as long as i dnt get fired so not feeling great.
I can end up with a UTI from holding it in but if i dnt do that, i will end up losing my job and i dont have a leg to stand on as i have been there less than a yr. Already confirmed this with my uncle who is a lawyer xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

haven't you got like a rep who you can discuss this with? Suppose your hubby is right though, jobs are so hard to find at the minute, and with so many people losing them, we have no chance but to take it up the bum so to speak.

Can't you get a letter off your doctor? Suppose if you're gonna need time off for IVF you're gonna have to play to their rules :(

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah its shit but il have to get the letter and if i still end up sacked, there is nothing i can do. I cnt stop going for a wee so have to see what happened.

Right im off to bed to sleep on things as i feel very angry today and i want to try and force a better mood for the morning cos if i lose it, they will love that.

Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Night hun, hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Monsterpops

omg AQ - how rude is your employer!! If they deleted my breaks i wouldn't get paid lol!! Id just threaten to wet myself at my desk..........:happydance:

Thank you for your encouragement guys - I may have phoned my consultant yesterday and told a little white lie saying id hit target......im just sooo desperate to start :cry: we'll see how long it takes - bet theres a poxy waitlist now knowing my luck!!!

magpies - 3kgs is 7lbs ish.(1kg is 2.2lbs - bloody nhs making me think in kgs!! much preffered stones and lbs - so much more rewarding!) Im ALREADY sick of soup - so am having a bowl of bran flakes and a bowl of soup a day - oh what fun!! 

Today i walked the dogs for 2.5 miles (i do this most days anyway) and did an hour of aerobics - for the 3rd time this week - :happydance: although - on 4 nights from tomorrow so dont tend to get exercise in as too tired :nope:

going back to your employer -- what would they do if u were actually preggers?? surely they cannot get away with this treatment - what do you do? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Well today was a lot better in work. My manager said she wants the dr note so she can give it to the main boss who is picking up on ppl's personals and she said it is so i can excused for a longer amount of time and it will be ok then. Still not ideal. She had me off the phone today doing other duties with some newbies too so feeling better today 

I got weighed this morning and i am 16.3 today so same as last fri... dont think that meal helped and af being due. Will weigh in morning as that's my official one but doubt it will change. Going to try extra hard this wk now. Want to get below 16! 

Just made Jollof rice an chicken for tea an its bloody lush! syn free too 
Gonna have a yogurt for afters and some pineapple 

Hope everyone is doing well?

Ooh btw ladies, not that you would, but anyone who i have on FB please dnt refer to work on my wall as i have a lot of managers on my FB... yep crazy i know... lol xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ooo what is jollof rice? I made some mush stuff with veg and eggs and quark, it was lovely. And all free too :) DF won't usually eat meals without meat, a proper little caveman lol, but he went up for seconds. Had garlic bread with it too though so will count the syns on that. Only 3 little pieces. 

Mullerlight and a blood orange for breakfast
2 weetabix with sweetner and my milk allowance for lunch.
The veg stuff for my tea
And fizzy jelly setting in the fridge :) 

Just checked my syns though and 2 weetabix is 6.5 syns :wacko: good job I used it for my HEB :)


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh super healthy hun 

Jollof rice is a west African dish and sooo cheap to make an tasty!

Serves 4

4 cups full of long grain white rice
(add just enough boiling water to pan to cover over rice but not any more than that)
Boil rice and keep stirring and crumble 2 chicken magi cubes(can buy from african/asian food store).

Add two tins of tomatoes to blender with a small whole chilli, large pinch of salt, and 2 heaped tsps of pepper soup flavoring powder (again from african food shop)
Blend all together and then add the mixture to the now dried out rice and cook on a simmer for 30 mins. Serve and enjoy!

It is one of my fave cheap filling meals. Once you have the pepper soup powder it lasts for ages and the other stuff is easy to find 

xxx


----------



## Leilani

Jollof rice sounds delicious -wish I were allowed rice in my diet :(


----------



## longtobeamum

Isn't there a shop on Bold street that does spices an stuff like that. Do you reckon they'll have it? Sounds yummy :) xxx


----------



## Leilani

AQ - could you please update the front page with my losses - it should read: 4.4LB 7.9LB STS 8.8LB

Cheers


----------



## africaqueen

Leilani said:


> AQ - could you please update the front page with my losses - it should read: 4.4LB 7.9LB STS 8.8LB
> 
> Cheers


I just update by putting this wk's loss and loss since joining this thread, so have u lost 4.4lb this wk and 8.8 total? lol. Im confused sorry xxx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> Isn't there a shop on Bold street that does spices an stuff like that. Do you reckon they'll have it? Sounds yummy :) xxx

Well there are a few ethnic shops in Toxteth area round near the mosque so you will deffo get some in there if not in bold street xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Cheers hun, will keep my eyes open for it. 

Is it sad that I'm actually looking forward to going shopping on Tuesday? I'm sat going through sw website lookin for recipes, and have found a recipe for syn free lemon souffle and one for syn free lemon mousse. Ooo I love lemony puddings, can't wait to try them :) 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh share the lemon recipes hun! i love lemony things too 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Lemon Soufflé

Serves: 4
Prep time:
Cook time:
Syns per serving:
Extra Easy FREE Original FREE green FREE

ingredients

1 sachet gelatine
finely grated rind & juice of 3 lemons
6 eggs, separated
6 level tbsp artificial sweetener
283g/10oz fat-free natural fromage frais
method

1. Soak the gelatine in the lemon juice. Meanwhile, take a 15cm/6" soufflé dish and wrap some foil or baking parchment around the outside of the dish to stand 5-7½cm/2-3" above the top of the dish. Tie in place with string.

2. Beat the egg yolks, then add the sweetener and grated lemon rind. Put the gelatine and lemon juice in a small saucepan and heat gently until dissolved. Stir into the egg yolks, then fold in the fromage frais.

3. Beat the egg whites until stiff and then fold into the lemon mixture using a metal spoon. Pour into the prepared soufflé dish and chill in the refrigerator until set.

Tip: The government advises that because of a very slight risk of salmonella, vulnerable people such as the elderly, babies and pregnant women should not eat raw eggs.

Agar agar can be used instead of gelatine if preferred.


----------



## longtobeamum

Lemon mousse
Serves: 1
Prep time: 30 minutes + cooling time
Cook time:
Syns per serving:
Extra EasyFREEOriginalFREEgreenFREE
ingredients

grated rind & juice of 2 lemons
8 level tbsp artificial sweetener
3 eggs, separated
2 tbsp hot water
1 sachet gelatine
170g/6 oz fat-free natural fromage frais
1 egg white
pinch of salt or cream of tartar
method

1. Put the grated lemon rind and juice in a bowl with the sweetener and egg yolks. Stand over a saucepan of simmering water and whisk until lemon in colour and beginning to thicken (approximately 10-15 minutes).

2. Pour the hot water into a small basin, sprinkle in the gelatine and stir well. Stand in a saucepan of simmering water, and leave until the gelatine has dissolved. Stir the dissolved gelatine into the lemon custard and leave until beginning to set.

3. Fold the fromage frais into the setting lemon mixture. Whisk the 4 egg whites and salt or cream of tartar together until peaking.

4. Using a metal spoon, fold the egg whites into the setting lemon mixture. Pour into a serving dish and refrigerate for 2-3 hours before serving.

Tip: Agar agar can be used instead of gelatine if preferred.


----------



## Leilani

africaqueen said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> AQ - could you please update the front page with my losses - it should read: 4.4LB 7.9LB STS 8.8LB
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> I just update by putting this wk's loss and loss since joining this thread, so have u lost 4.4lb this wk and 8.8 total? lol. Im confused sorry xxxClick to expand...

Oh I see, I've lost 0.9 this last week and 8.8 in total.

I was a bit confused, as all that was there was my first 4.4!

Cheers


----------



## africaqueen

Leilani said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> AQ - could you please update the front page with my losses - it should read: 4.4LB 7.9LB STS 8.8LB
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> I just update by putting this wk's loss and loss since joining this thread, so have u lost 4.4lb this wk and 8.8 total? lol. Im confused sorry xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I see, I've lost 0.9 this last week and 8.8 in total.
> 
> I was a bit confused, as all that was there was my first 4.4!
> 
> CheersClick to expand...

ah right. Lol. 
Its probs cos u didnt update ur loss one wk and i do it wkly 
Il update now as 0.9lb loss then? is that a pound? im not with it today:blush:

Well done on total loss hun. If u update me with each wk's loss i will update 1st page every wk:thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well?

I have got weighed and STS this wk but i did have that meal on mon an af is due any day now so that won't help. Ah well onwards and upwards for this wk! I have eaten healthy today but just had a drifter bar(maybe 15 syns?) as i am craving choccy 
Having boiled potato with fish and peas for tea xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ah a sts is good if you've been naughty :) 

I've been naughty today, gonna be naughty on Sunday, and very naughty on tuesday, so no syns for me for the next month lol. 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Haha!
Well im gonna be mega good from now as i have a few naughty things coming up in feb such as 2 birthday nites out and meals etc... lol xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

lol. we need to kick (hehe I typed lick by mistake then, and just spotted it before I posted haha, woops) each others arses into gear! You on the Wii tonight? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Glad you changes that L to a K ....:haha::haha::haha:

Yeah im going on the wii fit after the soaps for 30 mins.
Gonna do it over wkend aswell and get some walking in.
will be mad if i dont lose 4lb by next fri as i need to be referred for IVF
asap as i am starting to get depressed over things now.
The receptionist in work is pregnant and her bump is just starting to show so will have bump envy every day in work now. I get sooo jealous!:blush:

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Me too, poop innit. My sister is 9 months pregnant, was due Tuesday just gone. Been quite upset about it all but now I've got my head around doin IVF this year, well, bein refferred anyway, I've got quite excited. When do you think you'll have lost enough weight by? 
xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well im thinking i would of lost enough weight by mid march? what about you?
I think once we are referred we get info evening around a mth later, then taking into account blood and semen tests etc another mth and then a mth waiting for af so all in all around 3mths from referrel, treatment should start... so a long process but should mean we will be starting DR around mid/end of June? xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Well if I lose 3lb a week, that will take me to my maximum weight by mid march too. But once I get close, hopefully by beginnin of March, once I am nearly there, I will make my appointment with my FS to be refferred. :happydance:

God, it makes me feel so excited thinking about it. Roll on injecting myself haha. I'm scared of needles, but I am actually looking forward to all this lol. :dohh:

Looks like if we stay on track we'll be going through it all together :D

Now I feel guilty for today :(

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Vicky it looks like we will be deffo going through it together then ;-)

I wish neither of us had to go through it, but we can help eachother through it all and we will have to go the next fertility support group in march at LWH? I can find out date and we can meet up there if u fancy it. Be intresting to go along and meet other women who have been through it xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Yea sounds good :) Are we allowed to just turn up though? Or is it somethin different than the IVF info evening we go to with our other halves? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah you can just turn up as its just a support group and most women go without partners so its nothing like info evening 
Will be so nice to support eachother. I will message you a link on FB for a LWH support group i use in a bit ;-)

Oh i have just made fairy cakes (lil tiny ones) and me an dh had 4 each... ah well. Tomorrow i am back on it! its hard at the moment tho as not much variety of food intill we get paid on monday and go shopping! lol. Miss my fruit and stuff xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Urgh I'm the same. Payday monday, shopping tuesday. We are nearly out of veg. All out of mullerlights and fruit. :( Have some lemon and thyme salmon in the freezer from Tesco which is free so will conjour somethin up to have with that for tomorrow, then havin a date night on Sunday. Will just have to snack on HEB bread and egga haha. Or ham omlettes. Or beans an poached eggs haha. I have a few pasta'n'sauce things too so I should be ok xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Yea, that's sound about the link, sounds good :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I have just messaged you on FB 

Its always so crap before pay day isnt it?! i am bored of eating same stuff for the past wk! lol. One of my best buys is the bag of diced chicken frm iceland. Its only £4 and it lasts for a whole wk and does me for all my lunches for work as i add either rice or pasta and make my own syn free sauces  I am going to do a big mths shop when we get paid. Loads of low syn/syn free snacks etc and some more beef and stuff for stews. 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

God, yea, mega crap! We got paid early in December too, so there's 6 weeks between pay days :( 

What's the chicken like from Iceland? I've always been a bit funny about buying the frozen stuff. Our local butchers do a good deal on it. 

Off to Aldi for my fruit and veg on Tuesday too. 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

The iceland frozen chicken breast is bloody tasty! as its cubed you can cook from frozen in a wok with frylight and its done within 10-15 mins 

Ooh im off to aldi for my fruit an veg too when we have been paid 
Gonna stock up so i have no excuse for buggering up this wk!
we have to shed this weight so we can get that referral!! PMA all the way now xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Will give that a try then :) The iceland bbq bites are supposed to be really nice, and 1.5 syns for the whole pack I think? Defo PMA!! :) I try to talk to DF about it but he doesn't really like to talk about it or gets is hopes up. He is too realistic! It's nice to have somebody to talk to about it! :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies 

How are well all doing? This thread has been rather quiet lately aside from me, magpies and longtobemum, so hope everyone is doing well, enjoying the wkend and working towards those BFPS ;-)

I just had a lovely brekky... 2 slices toast (heb) with a slice of low low cheese on each slice(hea) followed by a fat free actimal yogurt and a apple 

Going to make a chicken roast dinner later on. All syn free aside from a tiny bit of gravy which i think is around 2.5 syns made with granules?

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi all, just a quick updaye as I'm in a rush. Weighed myself just now instead of tomorrow, as I'm out for a big meal tonight.
And I've lost 2.2lb! I'm so happy!! An that was with my clothes on, and I need a poo. :happydance: haha.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Vicky!! That's fab! LMAO at the "poo" comment. haha.

So do you want me to update 1st page today or tomorrow? 

I have just been so bad and eaten 4 little rich tea biscuits and 2 fun size milky way's and didnt even syn them as af is sooo bad i honestly dont care today :-( Im gonna regret it come friday arent i? Do you think i can manage 2-3lb if i have no syns from tomorrow?
I am so desperate to lose this wk and my wilpower goes once i get a bad visit from AF :-( xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Suppose it should be updated with my proper weight tomorrow eh. Otherwise it's cheatin.

Awww I'm sure if you stay on track from now until friday, you will have 2-3lb loss easy. I had a bad day on friday, I had some chicken wings (with the skin on) and ribs, some mini pasties and duck spring rolls from iceland, and a fat slice of strawberry cheesecake lol. And I've managed a 2.2lb loss. I'm certain you can do it :) 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh all that food u just mentioned made my mouth water! esp the cake! haha ;-)

I have just made tuna pasta with spring onions and toms an a tsp of extra light mayo for work tomorrow and il take a yogurt and a apple too.

For tea il be having pork chops, new potatoes and veg at my mum an dads cos dh is back in work tomorrow till fri :-(

Been really bad with af today and im exhausted. In bed now watching come dine with me and gonna have a early night. Glad im on lates from tuesday-friday.

Hope your having a fab date nite and a lovely meal xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have put on, eaten like a pig this weekend but I am feeling fed up. Lol.

I am really struggling to lose this last stone, I start losing some then put it back on.

Argh!!

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Just 1lb for me AQ. :( xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Loss of 3.5 bringing me to a full stone loss since my start!


----------



## Vesta

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been a bit absent this week, but it's been a bit manic. 

Well done on all your losses!

1 pound loss for me this week. But given I was out most nights last week I'm happy with that. To be honest I thought I'd be STS.


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Magpies- How much did you gain hun? You will be on track again now and get a decent loss next wk so don't be hard on yourself. we WILL do it!

Longtobeamum- Well done! Another 1lb towards lowering that bmi so all good and u will lose more next wk cos we gonna try extra hard this wk to get our dreams turned to reality ;-)

Vesta and Pinkee- Well done ladies! Fab work so far 

Well i had another shit day in work and ended up eating 2 choc biccies but that stops tomorrow cos im doing this for me and my family! screw work and all the shite rules!
They wouldnt let me leave half hr early for dr appt(was going to get tabs to help af as been losing waaay too much blood and felt ill since sat) and so i managed to make another appt for 5.50 and my finish time is 5.30 and i got a call bang on 5.30 an my manager would not take it for me even tho she knew i had rescheduled the appt! My good work friend took the call for me or i would of been stuck there. Bleedin hate that place lately. There's no give and take at all!
Ended the day on a happy note tho... when i was at Dr's i told him that me and dh were ready for IVF and he said he will send referral letter this wk!!! WOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!
He said to expect a letter in around 2mths for a appt at the IVF clinic so my weight will be down to what it needs to be by then and im sooo happy. I know its a long road but we have started on it and rome was not built in a day was it? ;-)

Hope everyone ok? im snacking on a apple and pineapple watching biggest loser xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

AAAhh AQ, I'm so happy for you, and so very jealous lol. xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> AAAhh AQ, I'm so happy for you, and so very jealous lol. xxxx

Aww don't be jealous Vicky! When u are ready, just go see your GP and ask to be referred. They never even weighed me. I am going to get this weight off asap now! going to be very strict from tomorrow.
This is serious business now and i am not buggering it up! determined to do my best from now on for the sake of my sanity cos if im not preggo soon i will be cracking up! :blush:

How did your date night go? 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Might phone my fs tomorrow and see what they say, might tell them I'm nearly there. Been and done my fruit and veg shop today, an half the fridge is full of it, 2 drawers and a shelf lol. 

Yea, my date night was really good, the food was amazin!! Expensive (not with my tastecard though :] ) Burstin with syns, but worth it :) Defo worth a trip into Southport for. 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh meal sounds lovely  I go to southport often in the spring/summer for days out 
I have not received my taste card yet... maybe there was a lot of demand?

Yep hun, deffo get yourself to your FS and see what is said.
You must be around my weight, so worth a go. I didnt expect to be getting referred this wk to be honest. Was well happy. Dr was suprised i was so happy over a referral! lmao.

Just catching up on one born every minute and getting some tips! haha.

We deffo need to meet up and have a coffee dont we? we will have to sort something out. We could meet at liverpool one if u wanted to. the next link meeting is at the LWH on 9th march if u fancy it? there will be a talk on accupuncture that night so should be intresting as i am going to be having a course alongside IVF :) xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

I got mine on Friday, or maybe Saturday. Can't remember. There probably was alot of demand. 

Yea we defo need to meet up! Liverpool1 would be good :)

Up for that meeting too. I had accupuncture once, at the time I wasn't having any periods, went for 1 accupuncture, and a couple of days later, AF arrived :winkwink: So defo gonna try it whilst we're doin IVF. :)

Right, I'm off to bed. :sleep: Busy busy tomorrow!

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey girls - Im still around lol. 

On nights at the moment so suffering with carb cravings. 

Lost 1 kg in last week bringing my total to 15kg lost, 2kg to go - BMI now 30.5 woop woop!! (cant remember how much ive lost since beginning of this thread - its a little blurry lol) 

Everyone seems to be doing really well!! I got very grumpy in the week as got AF put on like half a stone overnight and then have had to eat bugger all and exercise for like two hours a day to lose it :cry: It cant possibly be the two glasses of wine on tues that did it!! 

I'm aiming for 1kg/2.5lbs per week to get to goal on 14th Feb - despite the fact my consultant called Friday to say treatment will not start til April now - AQ you were right they have run out of money!! Grrrrrreeaaattt - had a little cry over that, but im over it now x

Get up the good work everyone!! 

:kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Monsterpops- Well done on the weight loss! you have done amazingly well!
So you want me to update 1st page by 2.5lb? 

I know its a further setback but April will soon be here and your BFP not far after it ;-)

I am just so excited to be "in the system" ! feels like reality now and not some distant dream. I will focus 100% on my weight loss now as i have to be at a BMI of 30 before 1st appt at the fertility clinic or they wont treat me, so its a no brainer really

Going to sleep now. Im lying in bed but too excited to sleep! lol.
Il be up in the morning as i have a few things i need to do and then im in work till 8pm so going to be a looong day! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I meant to be getting weighed tonight but dont think I am gonna bother.

Gonna email a cambrige consultant today.

I seem to have come to a stop with my weight loss.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Awww magpies, i have been struggling this wk too.
AF has been terrible and iv had tons of stress so been super hard.
I doubt i will of lost anything by fri to be honest, so hoping for a STS and then get my arse into gear! this Referral will soon be here for me and i am not going to spoil my only chance of getting pregnant 

Today my menu looks like this...

Brekky- fresh pineapple. Activia fat free yogurt.

Dinner- chicken n mushroom pasta n sauce. Apple.

Tea- Spag bol made with extra lean mince, mushrooms, carrots, onions, garlic.

Snacks- Kiwi fruit. Apple.

If i get a STS or manage to lose 1lb i will be ok with that, and then i can start afresh from friday. xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Well done on your loss Monsterpops!!

My menu today ladies:

B: apple, 2 clementines, fresh pineapple and cherry mullerlight. 

L: Rocket, ham and spring onion. 

T: Dunno as out for a meal with my friend who is moving away next week. 

HEA: No doubt there will be parmasan on my italian tonight
HEB: And no doubt somethin will be cooked in olive oil. 

I'm not even gonna bother trying to count the syns, but still gonna try and stay pretty healthy. 


Then lots of alcoholic cocktails and bellinis tonight :)


OOooo, and single Mullerlights in Tesco, are 4 for £1. 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Good luck with the cambridge diet Magpies. You've done so well to lose all that weight, and haven't got much to go! xxxx


----------



## Vesta

Hello ladies, how is everyone today?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Vesta and all our other girls 

I am ok. Stuck to plan all day and had the most tiny drizzle of sweet chilli sauce on my home made chicken kebab so really tried today to be good 
I took pasta to work for lunch and a yogurt and iv snacked on fruit.
Feeling a lot better today now af has nearly gone. Just shattered but my energy will come back now. Il get a good night's sleep tonight and be fresh for tomorrow.
Up early to go hossy with my mum for her neurologist appt and then im in work till 8pm so gonna be a long day me thinks!

I am going to call dr's receptionist on fri to make sure he has sent the referral to the clinic and i am going all guns blazing with the diet from now! operation baby well and truly back on! xxx


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies, at my weigh in this morning I was down another 1kg (2.2 lbs) - taking my total to 5kg or 11lbs. I'm pretty please that it's been quite painless - hopefully I can lose the same amount 2 more times and my BMI will be under 25.

Hope everybody has good weekends planned - I'll be working, but I'll be thinking of the oney all the time i'm doing it!


----------



## Vesta

africaqueen - I'm glad your feeling better! I hope your mum's appointment goes okay.

Leilani - Well done on your loss!

I'm gonna take a few days away from B n B to grieve the loss of my tiny beanie. But I'll see you all when I get back. x


----------



## longtobeamum

Vesta, so sorry to hear of your loss xxxxx :hug:


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi Ladies, hope you've all been good girlies on your diets today :)

Just wanted to mention, for anyone with a Wii, the Just Dance 2 game. It really gets you moving :) 
Also, stay away from the dance Broadway game, I really liked the sound of it, so bought it, and it was awful! It's so hard to keep track of what to do, and there is always 4 people on the screen, very confusing! :shrug: 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. 

Leilani- well done on the loss! very good progress! x

Vesta- Aww im sorry for your loss. I know its not much to think of at the moment but you now know u can get pregnant ((hugs)) you take some time x

Longtobeamum- I have got just dance 1 and love it! lol. Gets me moving and have a laugh. thinking of getting biggest loser soon. Anyone tried it?

Well i had a ok day in work but went hospital with my mum to see neurologist today... right bad bedside manner he had! anyway he would not say in front of my mum but he thinks it could be motor neuron disease... pray its not and nothing definite but the symptoms match the illness. she needs further tests to get it confirmed.

Today i have been good and going to have a yogurt and cheese sandwich now(heb an hea) i have had a crap wk overall tho so probs gained when i weigh tomorrow morning but i really hope not :-(

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

I've got the just dance 1 too, think I prefer the second one!! 

Naughty AQ for having a bad week!! Smack ur ass!! Well done for being good today though!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Vicky! haha ;-)

I have been good the past 2 days but doubt that would of made any diff... probs gained a 1lb or so. Pissed off with myself but fresh start tomorrow an wanna lose 5lb by next wk so im back on track and into it all again. Been a stressful wk. How have u been getting on? glad my fb comments made u excited cos it IS gonna happen! xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

You defo need to get your butt into gear now they've sent the letter. You don't wanna end up not havin lost the weight by the time the appointment comes through! I have faith in you though! You can do it! :)

I've had my syn limit today. There was a lovely lamb mince pastry swirl thing in the butchers, so I bought it. Was really fatty though and wasn't even that good. No syns for me tomorrow. Gonna get some chicken out the freezer and there is lots of veg that needs using :) Gonna drink lots of water too! 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yup ass deffo in gear now! Been in gear for past 2 days so back in the zone now thank god! Gonna check that referral has been sent tomorrow as my dr is lovely but can be a lil forgetful... lol. Bloody hope it has been sent! if it has im gonna call the LWH in 2wks time to make sure they have got it at their end. Just wanna get this ball rolling for the info evening as 1st consultant appt would not be till around 4-6wks after that xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hope it has ben sent for you an you can get the ball rollin :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls  Thank fook its friday eh?! Im working 12-8 today and then off all wkend. yaaay! haha.

Well i got weighed and somehow i have managed to lose 1LB!! God knows how as i was really crap this wk. So glad to have a loss though as this has spurred me on for this next wk. I want to see that fat melt right off! haha.

My target loss for this wk is 5lb and im gonna work extra hard to get there! Going to be painting spare room and cleaning flat over wkend and also going for a nice long walk on sunday  

Just had ham on toast for brekky(heb) with no spread or sauce and a activia fat free yogurt.
Got the quiche i made last night for my lunch and taking pineapple to snack on.

For tea im not sure what to have but will decide later as don't finish work till 8.

What is everyone's goal loss for this wk? xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Nice healthy menu for you AQ. 

B: Fruit
L: Ham salad sandwich (HEB bread)
T: King prawn risotto (syn free)

Snacks: Mulerlight, fruit, lots of water!

My goal for this week is 4lb!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Been good all day so bought myself a creme egg to have with my cuppa  (8.5 syns)
Just got home from work so gonna relax an catch up on soaps. Shattered!
Not drinking all wkend and gonna get plenty of exercise in.

Went to Dr's to check referral had been sent and it has!! was sent on the 1st! woop woop!! soooo happy and sooo determined to lose 5lb this wk now! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Hope we all have a fab wkend!
I just had shredded wheat with activia fat free yogurt for brekky. was lush!
Going to have tuna pasta with salad for lunch and for tea im having 2 pork steaks with sweet potato wedges and veggies 

Longtobeamum- sorry got off chat so quick last night. DH came to bed an was nosing at the chat so got it closed ;-)

xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hi everyone - 

Vesta - so sorry for your loss sweetheart xx 

AQ - you go girl, get in that zone!! I have 9 days to go now - and still 2kg to lose - but i WILL do it. 

Have had a really bad cold this week, which hasnt helped matters as no exercise :shrug:

My consultant rang me yesterday though, and shes ordered my final minute U/S and blood tests just to make sure i havent caught HIV in last 6 months (if i have hubby has a lot to answer to!!) Which means its all def underway - as to whether i still have to wait for aprils cycle who knows - but to be honest, as long as ive got things like blood tests etc to be getting on with thats ok with me. I need a focus nowadays :baby:

Massive massive fingers, toes, arms and everything else crossed for IVF success this year everyone - everyone is doing so well!!


----------



## longtobeamum

Ooo Monsterpops how exciting!! You must be so thrilled that it's all getting started :)

Haha don't worry about it AQ. 

My plan today:

B: poached eggs on 1 slice toast (1/2 HEB) 
L: Huge bowl of syn free butternut squash and pepper soup with 1 piece of bread (Other 1/2 of HEB)
T: 2 sweet chilli salmon fillets with sweet potato mash/jacket and rocket salad with red onion. (Maybe a bit of cheese with it for my HEA.)

Good luck on your diets today girlies

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh not long now monsterpops! is this when u are having your info evening or 1st cons appt?
Our referral was sent on the 1st so will be a while before we hear from them i think but glad ball is rolling! 

Been good all day and going to make my tea now xxx


----------



## Leilani

hi ladies. AF showed up overnight, which was a day earlier than expected (not that I was tracking my ovulation this month), which also means it's the start of my mini-IVF cycle. Not too sure how that's going to effect my weight loss - as I need to be eating lots of protein and goodies that heklp with my eggs. I think I'll stick with the shakes for brekkie and lunch, but have more milk and a bigger protein portion for my dinner, I'll still keep away from the carbs. Also not sure what the drugs might do to me - my previous 2 cycles I put on about 3 kg each time (I'm back to my first cycle starting weight), but I'm on much lower doses this time, so we'll see.

Hope you are all having guilt-free fodd weekends!


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey - my consultant has sent the referral, and im seeing her on 14th to go through process etc - will hopefully get some kind of schedule then - I'm rather apprehensive - but believe it or not my acupuncturist has managed to make me ovulate day 14 (rather than 17-18) so i can concentrate on bd'ing and tww til then!! Which also means super healthy lol!! You never know right!! I have the sperm, the egg, the timing, god knows how many drugs - now all that egg has to do is get fertilised and wind its way down my rickety crappy tube......

I'm gonna carry on losing weight as much as i can anyway, a BMI of 25 would be rather brilliant - i plan on only getting fatter with baby - but pretty sure i'll be on target next week - provided i don't touch food lol!!

Can't believe things are finally moving hey AQ! It feels a bit weird doesnt it!! x


----------



## Monsterpops

Leilani - How exciting!!! good luck honey!! ive got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## africaqueen

Leilani- Fab news! wishing u tons of luck with this cycle x

Monsterpops- Yep it deffo feels weird to get the ball rolling. Feels like my life has been passing me by since last July when we lost the 2nd bubs and tube... be good to have hope again and please god a pregnancy in my womb at last 

Well i have been good today. Fancied something sweet earlier so made some weight watchers packet mix lemon drizzle mini muffins (very tiny,lol) and had 2 of those at 2.5 syns each and a mint choc options 2 syns. My sweet tooth is satisfied now 

Going to plan tomorrows menu shortly. Going to hammer the Wii fit tomorrow too.

xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

Is it too late to join?

x


----------



## africaqueen

fairy_gem said:


> Is it too late to join?
> 
> x

Of course it isn't!:winkwink:
Nice to have a new face in here to join us:happydance:
Welcome to our lil thread.

If you let me know what diet you are doing and your weigh in day, i will add you to the first page 

xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

africaqueen said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> Is it too late to join?
> 
> x
> 
> Of course it isn't!:winkwink:
> Nice to have a new face in here to join us:happydance:
> Welcome to our lil thread.
> 
> If you let me know what diet you are doing and your weigh in day, i will add you to the first page
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Yipee thank you!! :happydance:

I start tomorrow, so Monday will be weigh in day. I'm a serial weigher though but will try not to weigh everyday.

I'm doing Slimming World but just using the books at home.

We qualify for our one NHS go at IVF August 2012 and I need to get my BMI to 30. I need to lose 4 stone, eek!, is it even possible??.

Does anyone else have PCOS and are doing SW?. I have done it before and to be honest didn't have great losses but I cannot stick to other diets as I get sooooo hungry.

x


----------



## longtobeamum

fairy_gem said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> Is it too late to join?
> 
> x
> 
> Of course it isn't!:winkwink:
> Nice to have a new face in here to join us:happydance:
> Welcome to our lil thread.
> 
> If you let me know what diet you are doing and your weigh in day, i will add you to the first page
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yipee thank you!! :happydance:
> 
> I start tomorrow, so Monday will be weigh in day. I'm a serial weigher though but will try not to weigh everyday.
> 
> I'm doing Slimming World but just using the books at home.
> 
> We qualify for our one NHS go at IVF August 2012 and I need to get my BMI to 30. I need to lose 4 stone, eek!, is it even possible??.
> 
> Does anyone else have PCOS and are doing SW?. I have done it before and to be honest didn't have great losses but I cannot stick to other diets as I get sooooo hungry.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Welcome to the thread fairy gem :)

I have PCOS too, and am doing the sw from home. I also had 4 stone to lose for IVF, although I have nearly lost my first stone, will find out at when I weigh in tomorrow, eeek!! 

xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

longtobeamum said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> Is it too late to join?
> 
> x
> 
> Of course it isn't!:winkwink:
> Nice to have a new face in here to join us:happydance:
> Welcome to our lil thread.
> 
> If you let me know what diet you are doing and your weigh in day, i will add you to the first page
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yipee thank you!! :happydance:
> 
> I start tomorrow, so Monday will be weigh in day. I'm a serial weigher though but will try not to weigh everyday.
> 
> I'm doing Slimming World but just using the books at home.
> 
> We qualify for our one NHS go at IVF August 2012 and I need to get my BMI to 30. I need to lose 4 stone, eek!, is it even possible??.
> 
> Does anyone else have PCOS and are doing SW?. I have done it before and to be honest didn't have great losses but I cannot stick to other diets as I get sooooo hungry.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the thread fairy gem :)
> 
> I have PCOS too, and am doing the sw from home. I also had 4 stone to lose for IVF, although I have nearly lost my first stone, will find out at when I weigh in tomorrow, eeek!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Thanks!

Good luck for tomorrow!

How have you found the losses?, how long have you been doing SW?. I'm hoping it's realistic to lose 4 stone by next August with PCOS, of course I would love to lose it alot sooner though!.

I'm going to do mainly green days. 

x


----------



## longtobeamum

xxx[/QUOTE]


Thanks!

Good luck for tomorrow!

How have you found the losses?, how long have you been doing SW?. I'm hoping it's realistic to lose 4 stone by next August with PCOS, of course I would love to lose it alot sooner though!.

I'm going to do mainly green days. 

x[/QUOTE]


I've found the losses ok. I started in Jan, had a really good week my first week, then a stay the same, I think my progress is on a post on page 5 if you want to look. 

I'm doin the extra easy plan. OH is doing it too, and he has lost a stone. According to my plan on SW website, I will have lost the weight by end of may. If I stick to it! hehe. I think August is a pretty good target!

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Fairy gem, i am doing sw too 
Have lost 30lb so far and have another 26lb to lose to get bmi ok for IVF.
Had our referral sent on the 1st 
I have PCOS and lost both fallopian tubes due to 2 ectopics.
Deffo you will lose 4 stones by next summer! ;-) I LOVE sw. Allows you to have a social life and sweets etc and a really healthy diet 

I have been in the pub watchin the match with my mum and had few glasses wine.
I had a lil chart with my syns on an barman was takin the piss sayin just get the btl! lmao! told him that im being good and i was! lol. All drinks were syned and i still have syns for the wk so proud of myself cos the mood im in i could of drank them dry! lol xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

*longtobeamum...*

Thanks hun, I'll have a peek at page 5.

I might have a look at joining online.

x


----------



## fairy_gem

*africaqueen...*

Well done!!, how long have you been doing it?. Are you also on Extra Easy?

Oh hun, I'm so sorry to hear of your ectopics and the loss of your tubes. :hugs:



Sorry for all the questions ladies. :blush:

x


----------



## africaqueen

fairy_gem said:


> *africaqueen...*
> 
> Well done!!, how long have you been doing it?. Are you also on Extra Easy?
> 
> Oh hun, I'm so sorry to hear of your ectopics and the loss of your tubes. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions ladies. :blush:
> 
> x

Hiya hun 
I have been doing SW since may 10. Went off it for 3mths after 2nd ectopic in July 10 and still managed to lose 30lb since then 
I am properly on plan now as the referral has been sent to the IVF clinic so need to get BMI to 30 or below before treatment 
I do the EE plan as i love pasta, rice or spuds with my meat 

Just making chicken with noodles and omlette now for work tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

africaqueen said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> *africaqueen...*
> 
> Well done!!, how long have you been doing it?. Are you also on Extra Easy?
> 
> Oh hun, I'm so sorry to hear of your ectopics and the loss of your tubes. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions ladies. :blush:
> 
> x
> 
> Hiya hun
> I have been doing SW since may 10. Went off it for 3mths after 2nd ectopic in July 10 and still managed to lose 30lb since then
> I am properly on plan now as the referral has been sent to the IVF clinic so need to get BMI to 30 or below before treatment
> I do the EE plan as i love pasta, rice or spuds with my meat
> 
> Just making chicken with noodles and omlette now for work tomorrow
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Well done hun, you've done really well!

Yum! 

x


----------



## Monsterpops

Hi Fairy_gem and welcome! You can totally lose 4 stone by next August - go for it honey!!

Im not doing sw, but i wish you the best of luck and hope it works for you! 

This thread is great and really supportive x


----------



## fairy_gem

Monsterpops said:


> Hi Fairy_gem and welcome! You can totally lose 4 stone by next August - go for it honey!!
> 
> Im not doing sw, but i wish you the best of luck and hope it works for you!
> 
> This thread is great and really supportive x



Thank you. :hugs:

x


----------



## fairy_gem

Morning ladies!!

Today is day 1!...i'm feeling positive!



*07/12/11...Start weight: 14st 9.4lbs* :cry: 

*Todays meal plan:*

*B - *Muller Light strawberry, 1 x Babybel Light & banana.
*S -* 1 x Babybel Light & grapes. 
*L - *Mixed salad with 71g cooked chicken. Muller Light toffee. 1 x Babybel Light.
*S -* Banana & grapes.
*D -* SW chips, 2 x fried eggs & baked beans.
*Drinks - *So far....2 x tea, 1 x coffee (2 sugars & 50ml milk from allowance & extra dash in tea). 1.5L NAS squash. 200ml glass of s/s milk.

(1 x HEA = 3 x Babybel Lights. 1 x HEA = 250ml s/s milk. 1 x HEB = 71g cooked chicken. 1 x HEB = 3 x Babybel Light's - nothing else I could have)
(SYNS = 6.5)


x


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi Ladies!!

Weigh in for me this mornin, an it's.....

a loss of 2.6lb!!  I'm soooo happy!! \\:D/

This takes me over my 1stone loss  mark by .6lb!! 

Gonna celebrate with a big fat sw fry up!! :)

Hope everyone else has a good dieting day :)

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Good luck on day 1 fairy_gem!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

*longtobeamum...*

Well done hun!!! :happydance:

x


----------



## fairy_gem

What do you ladies find better for losses on SW, if you've tried both, red/green or Extra Easy?

x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Fairy gem- good luck with your first wk! menu sounds yum 
I have had much better losses doing EE rather than red/green days.

Longtobeamum- WOOP WOOP!! That is fab Vicky! made up for you. You are well on the way now that 1st stone is gone for good ;-)

Well i had a lil cheeky WI this morning an i have lost 2lb since fri!! :-O official weigh in not till fri though so will know then for sure 
I have just had some jollof rice for tea and was yummy! gonna have some pineapple and a kiwi now and watch the soaps 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh Longtobeamum- How will i update ur weight? lol. Is it total 13.14? i think there is 16 ounces in a lb?? lol xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

haha really? I've been goin off 10 lmao!! My total loss is 14lb 6 oz, or 1 stone 0.6

start weight was 16 stone 2.6
weight now is 15 stone 2

I might venture out to Tesco and get some fruit. 

Well done on your 2lb AQ!! 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Vicky! you are doing fab! soon be referred at this rate x

Magpies- where r u hunni?? missin ya :-( x

Just had a big bowl of chopped pineapple, kiwi, and apple. was sooo tasty!

I am in this for the long haul now! love seeing the lb's melt xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

africaqueen...

Thanks hun. EE confuses me :haha:.

Well done on your cheeky 2lbs!!


I'm really pleased that i've made it through the day!!! woohoo!!, a huge achievement for me!.

x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Fairy gem! 

EE is sooo easy u knw! u can eat whatever is free on green an red combined ;-)
The only difference is that you have 1 HEA and 1 HEB instead of 2 xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Yea, I must say I find EE easy now I understand it, red and green days still confuse me! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Been so busy this week I didn't get a chance to read everyones post or catch up!
I will hopefully get around to that soon!

I had a loss of 2.5 LBS this week. :)
Almost a full 20 lb loss!


----------



## fairy_gem

Well done Pinkee!!!

Ok...i'm not a happy bunny :(


The following is based on every diet i've ever done and believe me i've done many!....

If a diet is going to work, weight always comes off in first 4 days then stabilises for the rest of the week...but if it doesn't come off after the first day it doesn't come off at all...which is why i always weigh after the first day, I know some people will say about flucuations, giving it longer, etc, but this is how my body works, always has.......today i have *gained* yup *gained* half a pound!!!! argh!!!! :shrug: :cry:

Maybe i'm just not meant to be a mum :cry:

x :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## longtobeamum

Awww hun. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Course your meant to be a mummy! Please don't get too disheartened. I know you know you know your own body best, but don't give up yet. Just give it a week! And if your still not happy, try the extra easy plan.

Please, please don't give up. We're all here to support you.

Xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

It could be that you're retaining water, or that you need a big poo lol. And try to stay off those scales until monday!!

Xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Woopsie, double post xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

*longtobeamum...*

Thanks hun :hugs:...i'm just tired of it :(

Today hasn't been SW but i've been good.

x


----------



## longtobeamum

Do you think your gonna struggle with sw hun? Only asking with you bein on day 2 an not sticking to the sw plan. Have you had a good look at the extra easy plan? 

Xxx


----------



## CanAmFam

not posting my numbers this week due to a horrible stomach flu i had over the end of last week and weekend. losing over 9 lbs of weight in 11 hours because i was dehydrated and couldn't consume anything is kind of cheating. LOL
happy to report my virus is gone (and my husband now has it...) 

congratulations to those of you still sticking through it and losing. im not looking forward to my steroids again starting up on CD1, but i hope the metformin can some what counteract those side effects and make me not consume everything i see in my path.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Pinkee- WELL DONE!! You are doing fab! x

Fairy gem- You are only on day 2 of the plan hun and no matter how well you think you know your body, weight does change from day to day and esp when you are following a different way of eating. So day 2 is deffo not the time to be negative ;-)
You WILL have a baby, but you need to persevere and go by your wkly weigh in x

Longtobeamum- How are you doing hun? x

CanAmfam- sounds like u have had a rough wk! still lost 9lb though, whichever way it happened ;-) Hope u feel better x

I have been SUPER good today! didnt have time for brekky so had a coffee and a apple and then for lunch i had jollof rice and a yogurt and iv had no tea yet so going to make some chicken pasta soon 

xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Get you AQ - that really is super good! 

Ok - I have a dilemma - I have now HIT, I repeat, HIT MY WEIGHT TARGET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

My weigh with the consultant is on monday (5 days) BUT my best friend has just broken up with her DH and i am required to get drunk saturday night, anyone know of any alcohol which wont make me put on weight overnight? Howam i gonna get out of getting drunk with her? Help!! It has to be saturday as well because she lives 250 miles away so i am having to travel all day fri and come back sunday. 

I'm just going to have to eat nothing all week and exercise like mad arent i? :shrug:

Ps - even though I have hit my weight - can i still stay on this forum? I promise im staying on a diet!! I'm going to set myself a new target on monday........im aiming for a BMI of 27 from then.......


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Monsterpops!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
So proud of you hun! you will be a yummy mummy in no time:winkwink:

You best bloody had stay here or il send out the search party!:haha:

If i am honest, when i have had a boozy night, providing i have stuck to either vod an diet coke or similar, i have never gained... even when i have gone a little berserk...lol. I am sure 1 piss up with your friend won't make much difference. you have to consume a LOT of extra cals to gain just 1lb so dont worry! 
You deserve a night out and soon you wont be having them cos u will be having treatment an then u will be pregnant:cloud9:


xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Fairy gem- You are only on day 2 of the plan hun and no matter how well you think you know your body, weight does change from day to day and esp when you are following a different way of eating. So day 2 is deffo not the time to be negative ;-)
> You WILL have a baby, but you need to persevere and go by your wkly weigh in x

Without sounding funny because that isn't my intention, I just cannot think how else to put this....:flower:

I do know my body, more than anyone else and my weight always follows that pattern when dieting. 

x


----------



## fairy_gem

longtobeamum said:


> Do you think your gonna struggle with sw hun? Only asking with you bein on day 2 an not sticking to the sw plan. Have you had a good look at the extra easy plan?
> 
> Xxx


I'm just not willing to do something that makes me gain for no good reason. I know people think I am silly for basing it on one day but it really is the way my body works and everyone is different. 

I just feel very upset right now. 

Thank you for your support.

x :hugs:


----------



## Monsterpops

fairy_gem said:


> longtobeamum said:
> 
> 
> Do you think your gonna struggle with sw hun? Only asking with you bein on day 2 an not sticking to the sw plan. Have you had a good look at the extra easy plan?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> I'm just not willing to do something that makes me gain for no good reason. I know people think I am silly for basing it on one day but it really is the way my body works and everyone is different.
> 
> I just feel very upset right now.
> 
> Thank you for your support.
> 
> x :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw honey - some things work better than others, personally ive never managed to get out of the calorie counting and exercise habit - lost nearly 3 stone though. It can be soul destroying every day you step on the scales, but we are here for you when you feel low. 

I get really angry sometimes - I can literally gain half a stone overnight and them spend a week getting it off - I think its the nature of the beast. 

Maybe you could try Hoodia? Its a herbal pill that supresses your appetite - ive found it really good xxx Good luck sweetie. 

AQ - thank you, lol, im not going anywhere!!!!!! xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

Monsterpops said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longtobeamum said:
> 
> 
> Do you think your gonna struggle with sw hun? Only asking with you bein on day 2 an not sticking to the sw plan. Have you had a good look at the extra easy plan?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> I'm just not willing to do something that makes me gain for no good reason. I know people think I am silly for basing it on one day but it really is the way my body works and everyone is different.
> 
> I just feel very upset right now.
> 
> Thank you for your support.
> 
> x :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw honey - some things work better than others, personally ive never managed to get out of the calorie counting and exercise habit - lost nearly 3 stone though. It can be soul destroying every day you step on the scales, but we are here for you when you feel low.
> 
> I get really angry sometimes - I can literally gain half a stone overnight and them spend a week getting it off - I think its the nature of the beast.
> 
> Maybe you could try Hoodia? Its a herbal pill that supresses your appetite - ive found it really good xxx Good luck sweetie.
> 
> AQ - thank you, lol, im not going anywhere!!!!!! xxxClick to expand...


Thanks so much for being so understanding....made me well up :hugs:.

I've eaten well again today but not SW. So i'm pleased i'm sticking to something. Going to have porridge for dinner.

I'll have a look at Hoodia...thanks.

x :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Hope everyone is doing well?

Fairy gem- Hope u are feeling better today  it was not my intention to say you dont know your own body. I was trying to put a positive spin on things and believe me with the sadness i have endured in my quest to have a baby, i more than know how sad and hard it is to cope with that and lose weight. I will do whatever it takes to be a mother and im sure you will too, so please dont give up hope. If you dont like SW, try something that works for you 

Well girls, i just got weighed cos i am weigh-in-aholic... haha and.... another 2lb off!!!
So that is 4lbs off since fri!! woop woop! my official weigh in day is fri so hoping to shift another 1lb and then iv met my goal for this wk 

Going to catch up on one born every minute and then im making chicken pasta for tea and for work tomorrow 

Oh and i came home to a letter with a appt date for the 5th April to see the FS at the clinic and then he will weigh me etc an refer us for IVF so still a way to go, but my BMI will be fine by then as i have virtually 8wks to manage it.
Very disappointed though as i asked Dr to refer us to the womens in liverpool as its obvious i cnt have kids due to having no bloody tubes but no, he still went through the "middle man" :-( its a step in the right direction but means we are looking at starting treatment in July/Aug now. Feels like i spend all my life waiting to be pregnant :-( xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

Africaqueen...

Hope IVF gives you your dream. :hugs:

x


----------



## longtobeamum

Aww AQ, at least it looks as though we'll be going through it at the same time now :D xxx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> Aww AQ, at least it looks as though we'll be going through it at the same time now :D xxx

That is the only good thing to come from the delay tbh hun.
Im gutted tho. I am 30 in may and been thru hell last yr and rly wanted to get pregnant in time for my mum to see it. That may not be likely now.
Time is probs not on my side. Really fed up.
I have no tubes so cannot see why it was not referred to the womens when that is what he said he will do:growlmad: there is obviously no other way on gods earth that i could get pregnant so cnt understand why he referred it there.
The timelines for IVF are going to be ages now... referral in april, probs take till end of may to attend info evening, another 2mths for the consultant appt an related tests etc, brings it to Aug/sep. I am truly gutted. Wish we had money and we would be going private xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

africaqueen said:


> longtobeamum said:
> 
> 
> Aww AQ, at least it looks as though we'll be going through it at the same time now :D xxx
> 
> That is the only good thing to come from the delay tbh hun.
> Im gutted tho. I am 30 in may and been thru hell last yr and rly wanted to get pregnant in time for my mum to see it. That may not be likely now.
> Time is probs not on my side. Really fed up.
> I have no tubes so cannot see why it was not referred to the womens when that is what he said he will do:growlmad: there is obviously no other way on gods earth that i could get pregnant so cnt understand why he referred it there.
> The timelines for IVF are going to be ages now... referral in april, probs take till end of may to attend info evening, another 2mths for the consultant appt an related tests etc, brings it to Aug/sep. I am truly gutted. Wish we had money and we would be going private xxxClick to expand...

Oh honey - dont feel down :cry:

Look at it this way - 

The delay gives you time to ensure your body is in the best physical condition it can be. We can be thin, sexy and healthy!!
You can take time to 'perfect' yourself before going through the ups and downs of ivf. 
You've got plenty of time to have a pre-ivf holiday!!!! (i know, i know, theres no money! BUT WHEN ivf WORKS there will be no holoidays for a couple of years at least right!!)
Acupuncture 3 months in advance is meant to help the chances of ivf success - costs me £35 a week at mo - so maybe you could save a little for it?

I'm worried how long its gonna take myself - but lets keep our PMA going together shall we!! 

Chin up babes :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you for PMA Monsterpops :-~)
If i have to wait and go through FS i will think along those lines but im still waiting for a call back from the nurse so f x'd that we can be referred straight to LWH as we would still have that long to wait and then longer whilst tests etc are done.

I have cheered myself up by colouring my hair an having a nice bubble bath.
Even painted my nails a nice metal colour. Going to Liverpool for a night out with dh, his friend and 5 friends from work for a friend's birthday on Sat night so i cant wait xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Had WI with my digi scales this morning an weighed 14.9 so DEFFO wrong!
Got on them again an they packed in! :-( went to boots after work and their scales are out of order!!! I am so gutted! been really good all wk and wanted to knw what i had lost! in work all day tomorrow and going out tomorrow night then be recovering sun an in work all wk so wont be able to WI this wk now :-( Been really strict with myself too so was looking forward to seeing what i have lost. I will try return my scales at some point and post my loss before next fri hopefully.

Hope everyone is well? xxx


----------



## snappy1

Eat healthy and enjoy your weight loss as stress is an enemy for fertility. Keep your mind relaxed and focus on the result. I am in the same path and Ive succeeded in maintaining my BMI. 

All the best.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Hope everyone had a good wkend.
I have been right off track over the wkend! Had chicken kebab with chips an a slice garlic bread on fri cos i was pissed off over not being able to be weighed... then sat we had some sweets in work and then more sweets when got home cos dh and his friend were eating them aswell... then we went to liverpool for a night out for my friend's birthday and had a LOT of vodka... an had happy meal at maccys today.
Been very bad. back on track from tomorrow tho. I dnt knw what i managed to lose by fri gone but i would imagine it would of been 4lb or so? I will get weighed this fri now so hope to have least lost a few lb even after such a bad wkend cos of a probable good loss the previous wk, if it can work like that xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

AQ You'll have lost loads!! We all deserve the odd day off!

Ive also been bad this weekend - as i mentioned, have been away with a very upset friend - therefore alcohol on through :wacko: However- as im petrified of putting weight on before the big consultant appointment tomorrow i have been really good on the food (barely anything - i know i know very bad) 

As for days off - im having one tomorrow after my appt :happydance: regardless of the outcome!! :shrug: Its valentines day so wth!

Have a happy valentines everyone :flower:


----------



## longtobeamum

Happy Valentines day everybody :flasher:


Well, it's my weigh in this morning, and I have...

Put on :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: 1.6lb

I have had such a bad weekend! Obviously it was worth it at the time, but I don't feel it was now! 

It has taken me back under that stone that I thought was gone forever!! :cry:

Back on sw today! Gonna be very good this week!! Come on 4lb!!

Hope everyone is well and has done better than me!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Monsterpops- Glad you were there for your friend and that you enjoyed some drinks etc. Best of luck for your appt today. Hope all goes well x

Longtobeamum- I know u will be upset about a gain, but if u stick to plan from now, when u next weigh you will of lost that 4lb an the 1.6lb will be gone with a few more. so dont lose hope. We can do it! i have found this wkend very hard myself. I am also off work today with some personal probs so im lyin in bed in agony, craving choc!

Hi to everyone else and happy valentines day!
Hope we all have a lovely day.
My dh went back to work earlier but we opened our cards etc in bed and dh brought me brekky in bed  The card he has bought me is amazing! its a art deco one and the detail is stunning. He also got me a really cute westie teddy with a heart in its mouth 
we are going to have a belated valentines next sat night. Nice meal, candles and some "other" stuff. hehe xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

longtobeamum - Dont beat yourself up about the weight gain - it'll come off next week, plus its good to have a break every now and then - kickstarts your metabolism xx

Aww AQ - how sweet of your OH - Hope you have a great belated valentines. 

My appointment went brilliantly!!! Im having day 3 bloods next week and they will then start my treatment next cycle (due 22nd march) I am proper over the moon - quite emotional though yesterday - for happy reasons for once!! 

Now i actually want AF to come - dont care if this cycles a bust lol!! Im gonna carry on losing weight aswell. Oh - and at my weigh in my bmi was 29.7!!!!!!!! Happy happy happy days!!! (need to change ticker) so have lost another 4.4lb since last monday!! woop! 

I may have eaten chinese last night though!!! xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Monsterpops! fab loss and u must be so happy to have things moving forward!


Hello to everyone else.

I am still off work sick :-( In a fair bit of pain and not been too good on plan again... this wk is a crappy one! i am going to try my best to rein in a bit tho. In agony and and sad watching my mum so ill an my dad stressed so really struggling :-(

I hope i dont get sacked from work for bring off this wk. Only had 2 days off since last Aug so this my 3rd sickness and never had a verbal warning before, so u should be ok?
Got enough stress at the moment without losing my job cos money very tight.

I have bought a tiger prawn noodle salad for tea but wont have the sachet of dressing so should be ok? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Just had a phone call from FS clinic...

Hospital just called and they said im right about being referred to IVF clinic rather than their infertility unit so cancelled appt an Dr receptionist said she will sort out the referral to the IVF clinic asap  so a glimmer of hope an all the mre reason to lose the weight as my bmi has to be 30 to be accepted for NHS treatment xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

africaqueen said:


> Just had a phone call from FS clinic...
> 
> Hospital just called and they said im right about being referred to IVF clinic rather than their infertility unit so cancelled appt an Dr receptionist said she will sort out the referral to the IVF clinic asap  so a glimmer of hope an all the mre reason to lose the weight as my bmi has to be 30 to be accepted for NHS treatment xxx

Fantastic news hon :happydance:

You should be fine at work, but i hope you are all feeling MUCH better soon!!! :flower::flower::flower:

Cheer up sweetness :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Monsterpops

P.S Im panicking a bit lol - im 9dpo and im bleeding extremely lightly in an implantation kind of way........actually panicking because i need to have day 3 bloods and need to catch it - so panicking that ive fallen - can u believe that??????? Sorry - just needed to tell someone and you're all so supportive. 

See, ive had no symptoms this month until my boobs starting hurting today - and now this - plus i was really grumpy yesterday (figured it was cos of hosp - even though it was good news) and today ive been silly emotional - cried loads this evening before bleeding over losing my dog 3 years back - which i was devastated over and still have the odd cry over, but not sob for no reason. 

Actually panicking...........what if ive fallen and its ectopic again.....this is gonna screw up ivf......help......sorry!!! maybe its my period 5 days early.......maybe its stress......


----------



## africaqueen

Hun, try not to panic.
Stress can bugger us right up hormonally... but, it could be implantation bleeding and it could be a uterine pregnancy, so fingers x'd! Why dont u test at 11dpo and see what it says? also IVF can make the risk of ectopic slightly higher so could be a fab thing if u fall naturally xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Thank you - I just needed a voice of reason!! I'll update you as soon as i know anything......


----------



## kevinmacdonal

nice information thanx for providing it.


----------



## africaqueen

kevinmacdonal said:


> nice information thanx for providing it.

what info hun?:wacko: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls, went to Dr's to collect my sick note and the referral was sent today to LWH!! At last we got it sorted out! The receptionist said she typed it up herself and got it signed off by GP so just a waiting game now and mega diet drive! i would imagine if my appt with the local fertility clinic wasnt till 5th april then il probs wait even longer for LWH but il be dieting as if the appt is 5th april and losing as much flab as i can before my 1st appt 

Been good today. Went to farm shop and got more eggs which are delish! an went to syn free butchers and got some chorizo sausages which im going to have with spicy rice and spinach for tea. Yummy! Feeling a lot better today too. still tired but on the mend!

How is everyone else doing? Not had many updates on losses etc?

Magpies- where r u chick?? xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

OMG!! Just had WI and i have lost 4lb!!!:happydance:

I must of done really well last wk when i didnt manage to weigh in as i have been naughty this wk a few times! lol.

I am finally under the 16 mark! I weigh 15.12:happydance:
Still a long way to go but im well on the way.

My target loss for this wk is 5lb as il be eating lots of SS foods and walking a lot, plus using my wii fit every day. Just want to drag myself well away from the 16 mark:happydance:

I dont even know where any of u ladies are? but hope u come back so we can support eachother towards our goals of weight loss and pregnancy xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ah well done AQ!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Nice to see you back Vicky! 
Wonder where everyone else is?? Not heard from magpies for a while.

Well i am going to bed soon cos im up in the morning an me an dh are going for our induction at the gym! i have not set foot in one for 5yrs so should be fun! haha.
God loves a trier eh?

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

haha, have fun today, hope you're not too sore! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well had our induction in the gym an i really enjoyed it!
We did a 40 min work out and we are going again tomorrow afternoon 
I am going for a mile walk with my dad now whilst dh watches the match.
Feeling sooo determined now!

Hope any of you ladies that arent posting are still reading an doing well xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

africaqueen said:


> Well had our induction in the gym an i really enjoyed it!
> We did a 40 min work out and we are going again tomorrow afternoon
> I am going for a mile walk with my dad now whilst dh watches the match.
> Feeling sooo determined now!
> 
> Hope any of you ladies that arent posting are still reading an doing well xxx

Hi AfricaQueen
its nice to see you again...I missed you on the Feb loveBugs thread. I had my beautiful baby girl 2 1/2 weeks ago and gained probably 80 lbs on top of needing to lose 50 when I conceived. I would love to be pregnant in a years time again but I was so uncomfortable this pregnancy due to my weight that I know it would be unsafe to get pregnant again this overweight (I am worried about GD and bloodpressure). Anyway - I want to join this group. My husband has been weighing me (as I am scared to look at the scale) and he said I have lost over 30 lbs since the birth (swelling?). I am guesstamating how much I weight but I would like to lose about 90-95 lbs in the next yr or yr and 1/2. I haven't been officially dieting yet but I have been trying to watch more - once I get more settled with mommyhood I am considering joining weigh watchers and excercising once I feel healed.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Siegal and welcome!

Congrats on the birth of your beautiful daughter!

Well let me know what day your weigh in is and il add you to the front page 

Good luck xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Well, after another bad week, I've finally kicked my bum into gear, and got up this mornin an started off healthy! Got a pan of butternut squash soup on the hob, an using up some fruit. 

We've been having a bit of trouble with our fridge recently, and it froze everything. So all the fruit and veg got froze, then defrosted, and has gone really manky! So I've had to chuck out sooo much veg!! Plus I had my purse stolen the other day, with quite a bit of money in, so now I'm skint! Plus some of it was OH's, and he made me give it him back, said it was my own stupid fault an why should he pay for my mistake! Tw*t!! And now I can't afford to go and buy more fruit and veg :( 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Omg Vicky, cant believe that your OH made u give him back the money after ur purse was stolen!! why are men such tw**s?! ((hugs))
Soon be payday hun and then u can go and treat yourself! we should meet up within a few wks i think. Have a girls only day and bugger the selfish men ;-)

Well i have had a nice wkend which makes a change! lol. Yesterday i went the gym with dh and we had a good laugh and then we went the shops for a few bits and spent the whole day together which was really nice and i won £20 on a scratch card and i never win so really happy with that! Today we have just had our brekky in bed (bacon on toast and beans) and we are going the gym again later for another 40 mins or so 

I am glad ur determination is back Vicky. Its bloody hard and i should know with all the stress i have got at the moment, but ultimately if we want our babies then we HAVE to do this ;-)

xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

africaqueen said:


> Hi Siegal and welcome!
> 
> Congrats on the birth of your beautiful daughter!
> 
> Well let me know what day your weigh in is and il add you to the front page
> 
> Good luck xxx

I think I will do Fridays, thank you.


----------



## africaqueen

SIEGAL said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi Siegal and welcome!
> 
> Congrats on the birth of your beautiful daughter!
> 
> Well let me know what day your weigh in is and il add you to the front page
> 
> Good luck xxx
> 
> I think I will do Fridays, thank you.Click to expand...

Oh good! i finally have a friday WI buddy!:happydance:
Will add you to 1st page now xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey - sorry i havent been around x

Well done AQ on your loss - i haven't lost anything this week - but im back on it tomorrow!!! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi MP! Hows it going? xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

weigh in today ladies...

3lb gain :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

It is my own fault, I've been so naughty!! Mainly down to being so unorganised with my meals!!

Back on it today, 
mullerlight and cherries for breakfast.
syn free soup for dinner with HEB bread. 
syn free savoury rice and meatballs (syned) in a syn free tomato sauce. 

Prob have a glass of milk for my hea when I get home from work tonight

Hope you're all doing better than me!! :) 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww hun, i know its upsetting when we have a gain but it helps kick us up the backside sometimes too ;-)

If you stick to plan this wk you will lose what you have gained and more! you can do it Vicky! keep your eye on the "prize" ;-)

Well today was a crappy food day but i syned everything so im still ok...

Breakfast- 2 alpine light choc fudge bars(HEb) cup of coffee.

Lunch- Cheese an broccoli pasta n sauce with spinach. Mullerlight yogurt.

Tea- 4 McDonalds chicken nuggets, reg fries and a small strawberry milkshake(25 syns!) Pineapple and melon.

I am going to have a sweet n sour mug shot for supper and more fruit.

My tea was a rush job as i spent 3hrs in the hospital after work with a infection in my mouth where i had my operation last mth... got given strong painkillers and antibiotics and couldnt be bothered cooking as dh is away at work till fri so got a happy meal cos i was starving. Still synned it tho and have 18 syns left till fri so not all bad. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Evening ladies!

Where is everyone? Magpies- i really hope you are ok hun?? check in with us! also Pinkee how are u doing?

Longtobeamum- you back on plan today hun? x

I have been good today. Had 10.5 syns but still got 7 left for tomorrow and thur and i have no plans till wkend so all good 

I just really hope that i have lost at least 4lb by fri. Want to see the flab melt away! Today wearing my work pants i noticed hw much i have lost cos they are REALLY baggy on me! reckon il be in a size 18 soon so will have to go shopping next mth! whoop xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

africaqueen said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Where is everyone? Magpies- i really hope you are ok hun?? check in with us! also Pinkee how are u doing?
> 
> Longtobeamum- you back on plan today hun? x
> 
> I have been good today. Had 10.5 syns but still got 7 left for tomorrow and thur and i have no plans till wkend so all good
> 
> I just really hope that i have lost at least 4lb by fri. Want to see the flab melt away! Today wearing my work pants i noticed hw much i have lost cos they are REALLY baggy on me! reckon il be in a size 18 soon so will have to go shopping next mth! whoop xxx

yay...smaller pants are always exciting! I finally fit into my MATERNITY jeans I bought when I was like 3 months pregnant...I grew out of them at like 7 months :dohh: OK...I am still wearing maternity clothes....but at least I am putting the smaller ones on right???


----------



## africaqueen

Siegal- It is a fab feeling to see loads of room on the waistband of pants isnt it?!
I cant wait to be at the right weight for IVF and then we can get working on our miracle baby please god xxx


----------



## Pinkee

slacking on the diet and excersise and still managed to be down a pound when I weighed in yesterday!
Back on track!


----------



## Monsterpops

Hey!! 

Had a nightmare weekend - no loss last week but no gain - so happy days. 

Havng to have scans / blood tests etc as had 2 pos hpts - however - def not viable, am thinking chemical. 

Must update my ticker!! 

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## africaqueen

Pinkee- yaaay! glad your back with us x

MP- Why do u think its not viable? hope you are ok x

Longtobeamum- Hows today been ?? x

I have been good today and had decent day in work. I got 100% on my call monitoring so i have been given extra duties such as mentoring and supervising the floor  

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

I've been good today cheers AQ :)

2 poached eggs on a slice of toast for breakfast. Mug shot for lunch. Sweet potato and red lentil curry with brown rice for tea. 

Need my other slice of bread and my HEA. An gonna snack on some superspeedy melon :)

Hows your day been? 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Awww Monsterpops!! Huge huge hugs!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you're ok hun

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls sorry not been around. Had a break.

Put 2lbs on on the couple of weeks I had off which I dont think is too bad. Now need to lose 15lbs to get to my BMI.

Pops; I am so so sorry but want to say well done for getting that BMI to 29.9!! I am so proud of you. You will get your sticky BFP in no time.

AQ I also see you loss is going fab. BMI of 33 now!! Awesome!!! Good on you girl. Not far to go at all now, well over half way.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- Sooo glad to see you back hun!! missed ya x 2lb is fine. You will lose that within a wk with extra! Not long till your lap i noticed? have u had one before? xx

Longtobeamum- waaay to go Vicky!! so happy that u are back on track and getting closer towards that BFP ;-) xx

Hello to pinkee, MP and all the other girls who may read this 

I am done in! been good all day diet wise but exhausted. AF is due tomorrow and i am feeling sore an bloated so think my loss if any is gonna be shite tomorrow morning even tho i have been so good :-( hope im wrong but doubt it cos tummy so bloated i look 3mths pregnant! 

Just made chicken pasta with homemade sauce for tea. All syn free.
Feel drained with working full time, coping with watching my poor mum deteriorate before my eyes, trying to lose the weight and being sad im not pregnant every day.
Feeling bit depressed today but it is stress and hormones . Still gonna stick to plan tho. Although after i get weighed tomorrow i am treating myself to some chocolate in work from the machine with my morning coffee! lol xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Awww hun, sorry you're feelin sad :hug::hug::hug::hug:

It must be really hard for you. Lets get that weight off so your mum can share in the happiness of your BFP! You know where I am hun if you need a shoulder! 

Good luck for weigh in tomorrow. You defo deserve a little treat! xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

They have cancelled my lap. I'm in tears. so fed up. they have put it back 2 weeks to 22nd march.


----------



## longtobeamum

4magpies said:


> They have cancelled my lap. I'm in tears. so fed up. they have put it back 2 weeks to 22nd march.


Oh hun that's shite! :hug::hug::hug::hug:

I know this doesn't help, but everything happens for a reason, and I am positive you will have your BFP soon. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Vicky xxx

Magpies- 3wks will fly by hun. You will be in a fair bit of pain for around a wk after it, so enjoy some healthy pain free time and get yourself in best health so u heal quicker xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Got weighed and i have lost 1LB! :-( Gutted!
Tried so hard all wk even tho i was so low and could of murdered a load of junk food!!
AF is due today though and i do feel mega bloated and grouchy so hoping next wk will show a decent loss. My goal for next wk is to lose 4LB. What is everyone's goal for next WI? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls.....

I have had a lap before AQ, but just exploratory, guessing it will take me longer to recover this time.

A loss is better than a gain babes. I am mega comfort eating this week. Need to stop, doesnt help that I have got a constant migrane either really. Pfft.

I would like to lose 2lbs, but I think I am gonna change my WI in day, to maybe a thursday? I dunno.

x


----------



## SIEGAL

africaqueen said:


> Got weighed and i have lost 1LB! :-( Gutted!
> Tried so hard all wk even tho i was so low and could of murdered a load of junk food!!
> AF is due today though and i do feel mega bloated and grouchy so hoping next wk will show a decent loss. My goal for next wk is to lose 4LB. What is everyone's goal for next WI? xxx

I'm so sad, I only lost 1 lb also...It will take me two years to get to my goal at this rate!!! My husband tried to make me feel better and say it was b/c my breasts were engorged with milk but I dunno....

but I guess loss is better than nothing???


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- i would be happy with a 1lb loss if i had been comfort eating but i have been very strict all wk hun... must be cos AF is due. Hope to see the effort i have put in reflected on next wk's WI...

SIEGAL- You have just had a baby so give yourself a break! i am only so obsessed with my weight loss due to the fact its the only way i will ever have a chance of becoming pregnant as i wont be allowed IVF without getting my BMI to 30 and below...


Hi to everyone else. I have had a crappy day on the diet... had 2 slices toast for brekky with scraping lemon curd. Lunch was fine and just ate a snickers bar and some haribo sweets... feeling mega shattered due to antibiotics and AF being due so craved sweets an gave in. Il be back to plan tomorrow. Needed a day off. Everything is pissing me off right now xxx


----------



## Pinkee

You may show a bigger loss next weigh in, AF has a tendency to retain a lot of water weight before she shows.

Afm I Felt better yesterday so went to the gym and now I feel even sicker than before. AF is due sometime in the next few days so I'm not excited for mondays weigh in.


----------



## SIEGAL

africaqueen said:


> Magpies- i would be happy with a 1lb loss if i had been comfort eating but i have been very strict all wk hun... must be cos AF is due. Hope to see the effort i have put in reflected on next wk's WI...
> 
> SIEGAL- You have just had a baby so give yourself a break! i am only so obsessed with my weight loss due to the fact its the only way i will ever have a chance of becoming pregnant as i wont be allowed IVF without getting my BMI to 30 and below...
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else. I have had a crappy day on the diet... had 2 slices toast for brekky with scraping lemon curd. Lunch was fine and just ate a snickers bar and some haribo sweets... feeling mega shattered due to antibiotics and AF being due so craved sweets an gave in. Il be back to plan tomorrow. Needed a day off. Everything is pissing me off right now xxx

:hugs:

Pinkee - we have a similar BMI, I am happy someone is in the same boat with me


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls i stopped feeling sorry for myself and went the gym for a 40 min workout with my dh and feel a lot better  gonna have a nice bubble bath now and get ready for work tomorrow. Roll on sunday for a day off and a sleep in! lol xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Glad you felt better AQ. Now, sod work off and come to mine and give me a back massage! My back is killing me!! God knows what I've done! 

We had a day off yesterday from the diet, so it was pizza, sw chips, and I made the most delicious brownies ever! My back was a little bit sore last night but not too bad, but when I got up this mornin, OOOWWW!!! I went to bed with the intention of doin a bit of Just Dance this mornin, well, that's gone out the window! 

So, gonna be mega good today and tomorrow, try and have no syns! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

xxxx


----------



## Pinkee

So I felt well enough to journey to the gym again yesterday and now I have no voice this morning.
I think its the sauna. I am also broke out all over my forehead because af is coming.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Longtobeamum- Awww hope your back feels better soon! nothing worse than a bad back. I was laid up for almost a yr with a slipped disc and sciatica and OUCH! The best tip i was given is to keep active even tho it hurts like a mother x

Pinkee- Hope u feel better soon and im sure your skin with clear up when af shows x

Hello to everyone else 

Well girls i have been very naughty today... went for chinese with dh after work and did not stick to plan at all... lol. Really enjoyed it tho and i did have a diet pepsi! ha.
We also had a cream bun with our cuppa before... eeek. Deffo back on plan tomorrow tho because.. came home to a letter from the IVF clinic and we have a appt on 19th april with one of the top consultants!! I am so over the moon i could cry.
Really didnt expect a appt to come thru so fast! got plenty of time to lose this weight now and need to knuckle down and eat lots of speed foods and get going the gym more reg! whoop whoop!! I have a lot of sadness at the moment but today i am on cloud nine getting this appt through xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Yay for the letter!! Woo!! Get your arse into gear now hun, 66 days to go!! xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Hi all :thumbup::thumbup:

Wow, a lot has gone on in the last few days - well done everyone on your losses, if you didnt have a loss then hey ho, we're not perfect - heres to next week!

Magpies - sorry for the cancellation of your lap :nope:

It was a chemical afterall - all trace of bfp vanished within 3 days - which is fine 
:wacko::wacko::wacko:

But hey a half pregnancy is halfway right girls!!! 

If i was religious (im not - no offence to anyone who is) I'd wonder if the whole ordeal was sent to try me......I now no longer trust pregnancy tests along with symptoms lol - i hereby officially give up ttc until ivf - :dohh:
And feel quite good about it!! Just gotta make sure i dont put that weight back on ha ha!! (ive eaten like a pig this week) 

Tomorrow i become good again.

Sorry if i didnt mention you in my post - there was so many people i wanted to comment to it overwhelmed me lol - but love to all!!!


----------



## africaqueen

MP- Glad u are feeling ok about everything and u will soon get that BFP either naturally or with IVF 

Hope everyone else is doing ok??

I have had a tough day with my mum and my dad being stressed an upset over it all.
Not been a great diet day but tried. 
Back on plan 100% tomorrow and hope to have 3lb off by Fri xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Thanks AQ - Stress and upset can't be helping you much - stay strong sweetie xxx


----------



## Pinkee

-3.5 pounds this week!
My doctor prescribed me clomid, I'm half tempted to go a month before starting it and get some more weight down. But not sure on what to do yet. :/


----------



## longtobeamum

Pinkee said:


> -3.5 pounds this week!
> My doctor prescribed me clomid, I'm half tempted to go a month before starting it and get some more weight down. But not sure on what to do yet. :/


Pinkee, I had Clomid for 6 months, and I wish I'd have waited and lost a bit of weight first, and I would always advise people to do the same xx


----------



## longtobeamum

2lb loss for me ladies :) xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done girls.

I still havent lost anything. Lol. I have just felt so rubbish. Keep getting headaches and when I have one I crave sugar. :(

xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

Pinkee said:


> -3.5 pounds this week!
> My doctor prescribed me clomid, I'm half tempted to go a month before starting it and get some more weight down. But not sure on what to do yet. :/

Woohoo!!!! Get in girl!!!! Im sure you will make the best decision for yourself xxx


----------



## Monsterpops

longtobeamum - woohoo!!!! well done hon!!!
4magpies - oh honey - we all have off times - maybe your coming down with something?

I lost.....sod all this week!!! In fact i may have gained - but i have done 2 hours dog walk this morning and doing davina (lol workout) this afternoon!!

On another note - 

I have a dear friend who has recently been diagnosed with pcos and is feeling quite down. She wants to lose some weight and is on the site username 'pixiewings25' Shes a lovely girl and i was wondering if she could join us? 

As i know she'd feel welcome here, and we're all striving for the same thing together xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh yeah that would be lovely for her to join us.

I am having low fat noodles for lunch, 2 rice cakes and some virtually fat free cottage cheese.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Pinkee- WELL DONE! Brilliant loss! x

Longtobeamum- WHOOP WHOOP! Sooo glad u are back on plan ;-) x

Magpies- I get like that when im not well too. Hope u feel better soon x

MP-We all have off wks and u have done amazing so far ;-) how much did u gain? 
Also ur friend is more than welcome here! the more the merrier x

Well i have had a ok day... AF very heavy and felt crap all day in work :-( had porridge for breakfast(heb and hea) and for lunch i had a chicken and mushroom pasta n sauce with chicken breast and a shape zero yogurt. Then tonight i have had rice with a iceland chicken curry... no idea how many syns but i was starving... then 4 ww oatmeal biscuits and a apple. Yikes a shitty day again :-( deffo being better tomorrow. Just so worn out today that i didnt care what i ate after barely sleeping last night :-(
Deffo planning better tomorrow tho. Making chicken stir fry for lunch xxx


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies, sory I've been MIA, but we got some bad news two weeks ago. Basically I didn't respond to clomid (after 5 days on 150mg my E2 level was 152 - which is low for a regular day 3 let alone day 8 after the clomid), so our IVF cycle has been cancelled and our FS has said the only option left to us now is donor eggs. Unless we can recruit our own donor, we are unlikely to get an egg, as ladies here just don't sign up for donation. Our best bet is to look at an overseas clinic, and the top runner at the moment is in South Africa - so we'll see.

In weight-loss news, I have now lost 7kg in total, which is 15.4lbs, so I'm happy with that - for now. This morning I decided to wear heals to school (haven't done that in forever) and several of my kids noticed, and my favourite boy even stopped to talk to me at lunchtime and told me I looked nice today, so that really made my day - yay for weight loss.


----------



## Monsterpops

Leilani said:


> Hi ladies, sory I've been MIA, but we got some bad news two weeks ago. Basically I didn't respond to clomid (after 5 days on 150mg my E2 level was 152 - which is low for a regular day 3 let alone day 8 after the clomid), so our IVF cycle has been cancelled and our FS has said the only option left to us now is donor eggs. Unless we can recruit our own donor, we are unlikely to get an egg, as ladies here just don't sign up for donation. Our best bet is to look at an overseas clinic, and the top runner at the moment is in South Africa - so we'll see.
> 
> In weight-loss news, I have now lost 7kg in total, which is 15.4lbs, so I'm happy with that - for now. This morning I decided to wear heals to school (haven't done that in forever) and several of my kids noticed, and my favourite boy even stopped to talk to me at lunchtime and told me I looked nice today, so that really made my day - yay for weight loss.

Oh hun! That is bad news - I dont really know what to suggest sorry :shrug:

Im surprised you wont get a donated one here - a lot of the clinics in london offer free cycles of ivf for egg donation - so im assuming they then use the eggs, could those clinics be worth a try? sorry if its a bad suggestion. 

Fantastic about your 7kg loss though!!! :happydance:

Good luck honey xxxxx

AQ - gained 4lbs :cry: am a bad girl! it'll go this week though!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Leilani- I am so sorry the cycle was cancelled. That is sad news about your eggs but not all hope has gone. It only takes one to get pregnant. If a miracle does not come, maybe adoption? i am sorry. You must feel gutted. Well done on the weight loss tho cos thats fab.

MP- 4lb you will soon have off and get back on track and u have done fab so far ;-)

I have been good today and hoping for 1-2lb off by WI on friday xxx


----------



## Leilani

Monsterpops said:


> Im surprised you wont get a donated one here - a lot of the clinics in london offer free cycles of ivf for egg donation - so im assuming they then use the eggs, could those clinics be worth a try? sorry if its a bad suggestion.

It's a great suggestion - if I lived in the UK! I had a look a few UK clinics' websites and they charge about £6000 pounds for a donor egg cycle - add that to flights and it's really expensive. we probably will go to South Africa - as yu get to select your donor - it's anonymous, but you can see baby pictures of the donor and see their characteristics like height, hair colour, eye colour, qualifications etc.


----------



## Monsterpops

Leilani said:


> Monsterpops said:
> 
> 
> Im surprised you wont get a donated one here - a lot of the clinics in london offer free cycles of ivf for egg donation - so im assuming they then use the eggs, could those clinics be worth a try? sorry if its a bad suggestion.
> 
> It's a great suggestion - if I lived in the UK! I had a look a few UK clinics' websites and they charge about £6000 pounds for a donor egg cycle - add that to flights and it's really expensive. we probably will go to South Africa - as yu get to select your donor - it's anonymous, but you can see baby pictures of the donor and see their characteristics like height, hair colour, eye colour, qualifications etc.Click to expand...

bugger - sorry :blush: dammit lol! The south africa one sounds great though (plus its a nicer loacation - go on safari while you're there its fantastic lol - yep, i know, not made of money!) 

And as AQ says - miracles do happen, hell, ive been hoping for one for as long as i can remember!! good luck darling xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Just had WI and i have lost.... 4lbs!!!  I am soooo happy!
I have now lost in total since i started slimming world last may 39lb!!
My weight is 15.7 for the first time in yrs!! i am sooo made up.

Hope everyone is doing well. Off to work for me and then im off for 6 days! yaaay xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Well done Sarah!!! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

AQ that is amazing. Really well done you!!!!!!

Should be proud of yourself!! Only 2.5 BMI points to go!!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls! Just realised it is infact thur today and not fri tho, so not my official WI! LMAO. I am losing my mind! cnt see it changing much in a day tho. I will WI morning and if any change il update. lol. My head been battered this wk as i have been supervising and taking all the complaint calls so not been a good wk! I am now off for 6 whole days! yaaay. 

Magpies- How are u doing hun?

Longtobeamum- Hope u are being good lady ;-)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I keep forgetting to weigh myself in the morning. Dont think ive lost but dont think ive put on either.

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 
had "official" WI this morning and still 15.7 so all good! lol. 
Off work intill next thur now and weather is beautiful so glad im off! hehe.
Going to get plenty of walks and gym sessions in whilst im off as got a boozy nite tomorrow with my friends for a birthday so looking forward to that.
Aiming for 3lb off this wk and then i will of lost 3 stones in total. 

Magpies- step on the scales and lets update the 1st page mrs ;-) Not long till your lap now is it? x

Longtobeamum- Hows it going hun? seen ur updates on FB and u seem to be doing well x

Hi to everyone else and please update us on any losses so i can update 1st page xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey AQ.

They put my lap back till the 22nd March. I was so upset. So its not on tues now, its 17 days away. Feels like an age!!

Well I got on the scales this morning and I have lost the 2lbs I put on on my break so I am now 14 st 6 and my ticker is correct again. 13lbs to go!!
xxxx


----------



## Monsterpops

AQ - Well done!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news!!!

I think im back down to bmi 29.7 having lost my 4lbs - lots of gym, no food this week lol - but i will weigh in monday! xx


----------



## SIEGAL

Hi AQ,
mazel tov on your 4 lb loss - when I read it yesterday I was super jealous. But today I lost 4 lbs also!!! yay! only 90 to go :dohh:before I will start trying for next baby!


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies, MP and SIEGAL- Well done on the losses!

Magpies- 17 days is nothing hun ;-) soon be here. I have 6 whole wks to wait for 1st IVF clinic appt an then god knows how long to start it... this ttc with fertility issues is a waiting game but we will be rewarded one day im sure x

Longtobeamum-Hope its going well? x

I have just been naughty and ate some coconut mushroom sweets... but i am going the gym in the morning and im going to have a chicken stir fry for supper so not all bad 

xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

africaqueen said:


> Magpies, MP and SIEGAL- Well done on the losses!
> 
> Magpies- 17 days is nothing hun ;-) soon be here. I have 6 whole wks to wait for 1st IVF clinic appt an then god knows how long to start it... this ttc with fertility issues is a waiting game but we will be rewarded one day im sure x
> 
> Longtobeamum-Hope its going well? x
> 
> I have just been naughty and ate some coconut mushroom sweets... but i am going the gym in the morning and im going to have a chicken stir fry for supper so not all bad
> 
> xxx

maybe its a British thing but "coconut mushroom sweets" perhaps its like that "mincemeat pie" not really meat --- so its not really mushroom??? or u guys just eat some weird stuff over there... :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

^ LMAO!
Yeah its basically sweets that are shaped like mushrooms with flakes of coconut on top.
I always thought it was weird to call mince meat that too cos its hardly meat is it?! lol.

Ooh why u are here, what is a twinky bar?? hear it all the time on movies and not got a clue... lol xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

twinkie is like a mass manufactuted delish but total crap assembly line dessert cake. its single serving yellow light golden cake with a sickly sweet cream inside. it has like cult status here --- hence u hearing it in movies alot.
 



Attached Files:







Hostess_twinkies_tweaked.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## africaqueen

Ooooh sounds yummy an calorie laden! haha. Cant get them here so will try one if i ever get to the US 

Glad i finally know what one is! lmao xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hi all, hope you're all doing well :)

Hey Sarah, yea, I've been quite good. Awarding myself a big fat kebab tomorrow night which I soooo can't wait for!! Oooh, an as for the mincemeat thing, years ago, it was actually meat. They mixed it with spices and fruit and alcohol to preserve it. So there you go. You learn something new everyday :) 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Well, I to say I am gutted is an understatement!! I have really stuck to it this week (apart from my kebab, and even then I had mostly chicken and just a tiny bit of donner), and had my weigh in this morning, and it's just a measley loss of 1/2 a lb! I just wanna cry! I need to be getting the weight off faster than this!! This calls for some serious action!


----------



## longtobeamum

Sorry, make that 1.5lb loss. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

^ When is AF due hun? Could be water retention. I lost 1lb the wk that AF was due and had been so good and i was gutted, and then the wk later i lost 4lb so was retaining water.
I think 1.5lb loss is fab anyway cos it means u are back on plan after that bad few wks and it all brings u closer to your goal  Do u eat a lot of ss foods?
Sometimes i struggle to fit loads in, but going to really try this next few days as i had a greedy wkend and want to try get 2-3lb off by WI on Fri xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have had a piggy weekend, not lost or gained though and AF came, so not too bad I dont think. Concentrating for the rest of the week and hoping for a loss by friday!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Glad you are back with us magpies! ;-)
Yep i deffo need to get back in gear after a greedy wkend! lol.
I will be happy with any loss this wk tbh xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Yea AQ, Af is here, packing her bags an gettin her arse out the door though. I defo need to be eatin more ss foods! I have half a melon waiting for me at work :) 

I'm gonna be tryin the red/green plan to see if that will give me a boost!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

My blood results didnt come back good girls. I dont ovulate. No wonder I am not pregnant eh? :haha:

I need to shift this last stone so bad. I feel like its gonna deffo end up IVF for us.

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Longtobeamum- That's why u only lost 1.5lb hun. Nearly all women retain at least 2-3lb in water during that time so next wks loss will be even better ;-) 1.5lb is still fab tho x

Magpies- Yeah my bloods yrs ago showed i didnt Ovulate so went on clomid for 6mths and that did the trick with ovulating for me. Luckily my pcos has sorted itself out a lot now and i only suffer from mild pcos and af is pretty regular since i lost some weight.
We will encourage u to lose that last stone ;-) there maybe different things to try first before getting the "big guns" out, so wait and see. You will get there hunni x

Hi to everyone else 

I have been naughty again today.Been up since 7am with painful cystitis and ended up goin to tesco for some oasis early this morn! so felt sorry for myself today. Ended up going to North wales with my mum an dad to Holywell to st winifreds well( cnt harm trying seeing as my mum is so ill) and then we went to colwyn bay an i had a cone of chips and a mr whippy... aaaah. Was a trip to the seaside and not complete without them.. thats my defence! lol. Deffo gonna have a healthy stir fry for tea and gonna be good tomorrow aside from a thin pancake with sweetener and lemon for brekky... eeek. I am now hoping to of lost 1lb this wk cos its been harder as iv had social stuff going on. Next wk will be fine as i have no plans and little cash left... lmao xxx


----------



## africaqueen

How is everyone doing? Not had any updates so far this wk:wacko:

I have been good today so far.

Brekky- Cuppa coffee

Lunch- chicken sandwich, apple, 2 mini babybel lights, banana and shape zero yogurt. 

Going to have a late tea as i have a meeting with a infertility support group at 6. Will have gammon, jacket potato and veg for my tea i think.

Hope everyone is ok and getting closer to our dreams of motherhood:flower:

xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Can I rejoin ya please 
I need to lose some weight so I can have od

my weight ATM is 13.12 argggg xx


----------



## africaqueen

keepsmiling said:


> Can I rejoin ya please
> I need to lose some weight so I can have od
> 
> my weight ATM is 13.12 argggg xx

Welcome back:winkwink: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies.

I just had WI and iv lost 1lb this wk, which im happy with as i expected a gain or a STS 
So any loss if fab! Iv now lost 40lb in total since i started last may 

Where is everyone? I want some updates girlies! hehe xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Not much to go now AQ!! Well done!!

So proud of you! :hugs:

I am not concentrating on diet at all. Which is rubbish. Gonna try get back on it seriously full on after my operation. My head just isnt in the game.

xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

africaqueen said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> I just had WI and iv lost 1lb this wk, which im happy with as i expected a gain or a STS
> So any loss if fab! Iv now lost 40lb in total since i started last may
> 
> Where is everyone? I want some updates girlies! hehe xxx

Well done! I lost 1.6 - only 88.4 to go :dohh:


----------



## longtobeamum

Well done AQ!! I have put up some printed pictures on my cupboards and fridges as a bit of a deterrant (SP?) And so far, it's working!!

My little IVF pic..

Spoiler




My picture of 1lb of body fat and a reminder of why I'm dieting on my fridge..


Spoiler
[/ATTACH]


And what I don't want to keep seeing...


Spoiler



Hope you're all well :) xx


----------



## Monsterpops

longtobeamum said:


> Well done AQ!! I have put up some printed pictures on my cupboards and fridges as a bit of a deterrant (SP?) And so far, it's working!!
> 
> My little IVF pic..
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 179792
> 
> 
> 
> My picture of 1lb of body fat and a reminder of why I'm dieting on my fridge..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> And what I don't want to keep seeing...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 179802
> 
> 
> Hope you're all well :) xx

Very cool idea!!! 

Hey al - hope you are all doing well - im at a bit of a standstill but holding my weight - Im doing a lot of exercise, but eating badly - I MUST get back on the wagon rather jog alongside it!! :dohh:


----------



## longtobeamum

just half a pound loss for me :( Only had 1 bad day, so quite gutted!! I really need to get my arse into gear now!! xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Oh, and AQ, my total loss is wrong on the first page, with this weeks .5lb loss, it takes my total to 15lb xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Longtobeamum- Great idea for keeping u going with the diet! well done on the loss. Better than a gain and 15lb is fab x

Hi Monster pops. Hope u are ok. x

Hi to everyone else and i hope we are all doing well.

It has been a SHOCKING wkend for me. Had a big row with dh on fri night so went and drank lots of vodka... then sat night i went to stay at my friends in lancaster and we drank lots.. then sunday we had her grandaughters christening and i had a few drinks but a plate full of food such as quiche, and all fatty tasty stuff and then tiramasiu (spelt wrong,lol) then for my tea i was so tired after work that i had a big mac meal.... aaaah.
I can honestly say im annoyed with myself but i have felt so sad over my mum being ill and over the row with dh that i just turned to drink and then it was a downward spiral... Just made chicken pasta for work tomorrow and i will be having no treats at all intill after WI on fri as i know for sure i will of gained around 1-2lb. Well pissed off with myself but the emotions got the better of me this wkend xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv lost 5lb this week yay xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done keep smiling!

I have stuck to plan 100% today and plan to do the same tomorrow and thur and get to the gym tomorrow after work and try to at least of STS this fri at WI as i have been mega mad over the wkend :-( 

Hope everyone is ok? xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Sorry to hear your having a shitty time at the minute hun, really hope things are ok with you and your DH now. Hope you're mum isn't too bad either. Now come on girl, lets get back on track :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thx Vicky x

I am feeling a fair bit better today, altho obviously very sad over my mum, i am back on track with the diet as they only thing that can possibly fill the emptiness i will soon feel is to hold my own child in my arms and i am determined for that to happen next yr ;-)

Going to bed now for a read and a relax. Hope u are doing well on plan and il be online 2moz nite for a catch up xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

I've just realised it's not 15lb loss, it's 14 :( xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope everyone is ok?

I went the gym for a hr before and iv been sooo good the last 3 days i hope i have STS tomorrow and not gained even after my crappy wkend as even if its a 1lb its a loss and i can knuckle down this wk and have a good loss next wk xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I just had WI and i have lost 2lb!! I am sooo happy! really thought i would STS after my binge wkend, so im well happy. Going the gym and doing my wii fit obviously helped me lose it. 

I have now lost exactly 3 stones since i started on the plan last yr, going from 18.4 to 15.4 and im sooo happy! aiming to lose 4lb this wk xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Well done hun!!! xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

africaqueen said:


> I just had WI and i have lost 2lb!! I am sooo happy! really thought i would STS after my binge wkend, so im well happy. Going the gym and doing my wii fit obviously helped me lose it.
> 
> I have now lost exactly 3 stones since i started on the plan last yr, going from 18.4 to 15.4 and im sooo happy! aiming to lose 4lb this wk xxx

well done!!! It must be great losing over 40 lbs!!! I weighed myself wed and lost 1 lb --- then I ate kinda bad and was scared to weigh myself today...I'll stick to the 1lb though. I started a diet program -a real one today so hopefully I can start losing more soon. I have a wii also...I should start using it but I am so exhausted with the baby I get dizzy. Maybe in a month or two when she starts to sleep 6 straight hours and I get more than 4-5 hours a night. My baby is getting so big already I want to have a new newborn again :dohh: Must lose the weight to do so --- and within a yr and 1/2. I want to have my 2nd child in my 20's.


----------



## keepsmiling

Iv nt been bad this week but nt really done much exercise
I mean the last thing u feel like doin after 4 night shifts is exercise right 

Wil def o on the wii fir for the next 2 nites to try and make up or it
I'll be happy with 2lb this week 

Plus me and hubby are havib probs ATM but I'm hopib it hast effected my weight loss x


----------



## africaqueen

keepsmiling said:


> Iv nt been bad this week but nt really done much exercise
> I mean the last thing u feel like doin after 4 night shifts is exercise right
> 
> Wil def o on the wii fir for the next 2 nites to try and make up or it
> I'll be happy with 2lb this week
> 
> Plus me and hubby are havib probs ATM but I'm hopib it hast effected my weight loss x

It is tough to fit in the exercise when working shifts, esp the night shift, so just do what u can when u can and im sure u will be fine. I am sorry to hear that you and your hubby are having probs. I was in the same boat with mine not long ago. It is a lot better now. men are selfish pigs tho:winkwink:
I didnt comfort eat, i comfort drank! lol. Back on track now tho.

Just had a lush meal for my tea! made Jamaican chicken curry with jollof rice and it was yummy! made enough to take some to work tomorrow for my lunch too. Got lots of goodies in it :-=)

Hope everyone else ok?

Magpies- Hows it going lovely? your having ur op soon right? x

Longtobeamum- How is the plan going hun? hope u had a nice day today x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

pound and a half off for me on monday aq :) I had a fab day on Sunday thanks :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> pound and a half off for me on monday aq :) I had a fab day on Sunday thanks :) xxx

Well done Vicky!:happydance:
Glad u had a fab time. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok? anymore updates girls?

Magpies- Hope u are ok x

Well i have been sorta good today. Ended up having a time out bar in work as was stressed and needed choc! was lovely but now i have 10 syns left till fri... Il manage tho. Just keep busy and eat lots of super speed foods.
Really hope i manage to shift 4lb this wk but will be happy with 3 

xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi GIrls,
Can I join y'all? So many times I have skimmed over the dieting section on here + pretended I havent seen it. BUT I have finally found the willpower to get off my ass + do something. :(
We have been TTC for almost 2 years + are currently going through tests. I seem to be ok, my OH seems to be the problem. Even so, I am overweight. I need to lose at least 4 stone. I want to be healthy enough + increase my chances of having our longed for baby.
So here I am. Iweighed myself yesterday, so maybe I will weigh in on a monday? (kind of a crock of a day after the weekend, so I might change that)
WELL done to you all on your weight loss, u all really are an inspiration. 
TIPS PLEASE. :)


----------



## 4magpies

Lap wasn't good, fs says I will never concieve naturally, getting referred for ivf in June, got until then to lose this last 10lbs Xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Sending u hugs magpies. It is devastating hearing confirmation like that. Hope ur ok. 

That 10lb ur gonna kick its butt :)


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Wanbmum  well done for biting the bullet and joining us! what diet are u doing? I do slimming world and love it! r u in the UK? x

Magpies- Sorry to hear that chick :-( my mum was told that tho and it took 10 yrs but she had me in the end ;-) obviously u wont be waiting 10yrs as u can have IVF which is fab news and a good lifeline. You will be ok. I have survived and so will you. We might be cycle buddies this yr! yaaay x

Hi to everyone else and i hope we are all ok.

I am getting so excited about our IVF appt. Just wishing my life away! lol.
My weight loss this wk is gonna be shite tho cos AF is due on sat and i WI fri and i ALWAYS retain around 4-5lb on my af wk but know il do well the next wk as i have been sooo good sticking to plan this wk and eating lots of speed foods 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I put on 7lbs yesterday from my op. hope that's gone by next week.

Would be lovely to be cycle buddies. I dunno what clinics i can use yet.

Xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi AQ, Thanks :)
I'm not following anything as such. Healthy eating (cutting out crap) & exercise. Over the years I have tried everything, u name it Ive tried it. I know what needs to be done & I am determined to. I think because I am focussing on, this is for me, every other time previously it was for everyone else in a way. 
I am from the UK but living in Ireland the last couple of years. U have done so well, amzingly well. 40 lbs is massive! welldone


----------



## africaqueen

Magpies- U will lose that hun. It will be water retention and swelling also.
How r u healing? hope ur getting plenty of rest xx

Wanbmum- Sounds like u knw what ur doing! lol. I love the structure of SW as it allows me to eat loads and have treats 

Love your siggie msg. Made me smile as Faith is one of the names we have for a girl x

Just ate a creme egg girls! not good as i have now gone around 10 syns over but will go without syns tomorrow and WI on fri so hope its not made a difference xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.

Just had WI and 2lb off this wk  hoped for more but with af due tomorrow, that is good going really as i retain so much water. Hoping for a better loss next wk.
I have now lost 44lb in total! yaaay. I am nearly there! 

Have a nice day everyone. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done honey! That's awesome!

Xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Well Done AQ, thats excellent. 
I am getting on ok. ill find out on sunday how good. fingers crossed. I have had af this week, so not sure how it is gonna look on the scales. 
have a nice weekend everyone, toughest part of the week ey, eating wise.....


----------



## africaqueen

Aaaah Girls i have been sooo naughty! :-(
Went to the pub after work with dh and had our tea. I had battered tiger prawns with a sweet chilli dip and a btl of rose... Oooops. Then i had a few amaretto and diet cokes :-(
Today we were hungover so went to maccies for lunch and had a big mac meal and a creme egg mcflurry!! So a super bad 24hrs really.
Pissed of with myself as i have been doing so well :-(
Back on the wagon now and hope to manage to shift 3lb by fri.

How is everyone else enjoying their wkend so far?

Also tomorrow will be hard for me as its dh's godsons 1st birthday party so its going to be a day of babies and mums and il be the odd one out AGAIN with no child with me :-(
Iv told dh i am only staying for a few hrs cos i find it too hard going at the moment xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

AQ - dont worry about your bad 24 hours, tomorrow is a new day. :)

Good luck at your godsons party - I know I hate situations like that, surrounded by lucky fertile people that can pop out babies on command :( 
On a plus side, think about how great you look after your weightloss :)
Have as much funs as you can,

Oh yes, I also weighed in today!!! my hubby reminded me this morning it was last saturday we weighed ourselves (he is healthy eating also, not that he really needs to)
So anyway - I've lost 3 LBS!!!! 
First 3 lbs of many hopefully. I only have 40 left to catch up with you AQ lol


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks WANBEMUM 
Yeah i have not seen them since early Jan so at least im looking good lately! hehe x
Well done on the loss! that is fab. You will soon be catching me up, as time goes sooo fast! So gonna be good from tomorrow and put the last 2 days behind me. I will drink diet drinks at the party and will stick to meat and salad for lunch and maybe just have a slither of birthday cake as i am partial to it... lol.
Any plans for tomorrow? xxx


----------



## lovie

hello :)

my name is Amy, can I join you? 

a little about me, im 26 and my Oh is 34, we have been ttc our 1st for allmost 7 months now.. the first 4-5 months were probably more like ntnp as i had no idea about OV dates. anyway, my new years resolution was "i'm going to do everything I can to make a baby" so I baught some opk's and found b+b and realised quite soon that being chubby and ttc can caurse problems. then I weighed 227 pounds (103 kg) so I started my diet on the 1st febuary, im trying to limit my calories and excersise. i have lost 9 KG.. 20 ish pounds so far, at the moment im having a little bit of a low point I need to take the diet more seriously again! this month i was convinced i was pregnant and i didnt focus much on the diet loosing about 2 pounds in the entire month :(.. (compleatly my own fault!) but now CD 2 and im determined!

well done for your amazing looses, im looking forward to hopefully getting to know you all better and seeing your bfp's soon! :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Lovie and well done on the weight loss so far!


Hi to everyone else and i hope we are all having a good wkend.
We are off to my dh's godson's 1st Birthday party now. Not really looking forward to a house full of babies an i have not got one, but life is life and iv gotta go.
Catch u all later xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

welcome to the thread lovie :)

HOpe your the party wasn't too bad for you AQ!!

2 1/2 lb off for me today :) Takes me to 15 stone dead. Was kinda hoping I'd be in the 14's but ah well, I WILL be next week :)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done long to be.

I am now 199lbs, I was so proud for being under 200lbs. Haha.

xxx


----------



## lovie

hello all :)

well done 4 magpies :) 199 is awsome :happydance:

long to b a mum well done for getting to 15 st, next time you will be in the 14st :)

I hope the baby party was ok for you AQ, 

thank you all for the kind welcome :) xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi girls, wow you have all done so well - keep up the good work!
Looks like this is the thread to be in :)
How was your godsons party AQ?
My weekend was good, I was a good girl. I did have some icecream as a treat but only a small bit. mmmmm was delish...


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

WELL DONE Longtobeamum and Magpies!! deffo headin in the right direction girlies= slim town. hehe xxx

Hi to everyone else.
Well party went well and i coped fine but only as i drank 3 large glasses rose and had a small slice bday cake... aaaah. I doubt il lose this wk. I reckon a gain. This means i will have to go on cabbage soup diet or similar the wk before our appt at the clinic so i lose the right amount of weight. Bit pissed off with myself tbh, but been good today and made a healthy lunch for work tomorrow and im gonna be syn free for rest of the wk in the hope i STS. Also another worry is this... AF came spot on time on sat... i ALWAYS bleed very heavily but there has been virtually nothing... just a bit of bright red blood and seems to of tailed off now... have been having bad stabbing pains on my ovary for the past few wks on and off and now this... is it possible to have a abdominal ectopic after losing both tubes...? i am very worried. This is not normal for my cycle at all.

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

My cycle has been really odd too AQ! I am normally every 45 ish days, but it came the other day after just 20 days!! not like a period at all, mostly brownish, and only a little bit of blood. I am usually a heavy bleeder too. I think maybe we are just having an off cycle, and wouldn't worry too much. If you are still worried in a few days, take yourself to A&E xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thats weird that we both having wacky cycles hun! maybe stress?
I will go the Dr next wk if it stays weird. Hope im worrying about nowt x

Il update the 1st page nw with ur latest loss! u are doing so well. I was crap again over the wkend but back on track today xxx


----------



## africaqueen

2LB loss!! yaaaay 
I am now 15 stones so will be in the 14's this time next wk!! haha.

Hope everyone is ok? im off to work now till 8pm :-( xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done!!! Thats awesome, your catching up with me AQ!!!

I am going to try cambridge I think, so the weight is off in time for June, waiting for the consultant to get back to me with regards to when I can start because I just had an op..

Hope your good sweetie.

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Happy mothers day to all of us yet to be mums.
Those of us with angels- i am sure they know how loved they were and are watching over us xx pray this time next yr we will be mums or mums to be xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Awww happy mothers day too. Im Mummy to all my furbabies ;)
COngrats on the weightloss :)
I lost 1 lb!! :( i spose its better than nothing hey, this week I need to get off my butt + exercise, its the only way to keep it off, but IM happy with my 4 lb total in 2 weeks which is better than I was 2 weeks ago. 
I am still motivated, its the longest i have ever been. 
Have a good week everybody :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well done ONEBEMUM! a 1lb is a bag of sugar less ;-)

I just had bacon on toast for brekky and was lush! im off to work soon but tomorrow is my dad off so im going to go and stock up on fruit and veggies  

Hope everyone has a good start to the wk xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

AQ, I'm not weighing in today, I am changing my weigh in day to a Wednesday. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ok Vicky, Il change the front page x Hows it going? x

Hi to everyone else.

I have been good today and took chicken an spinach to work and a apple!
for tea i had jacket potato with a cheese triangle, pork chop with no fat and cauli and peas at my mum an dads and nw im having apple and pineapple an grapes.
Need to of lost 3-4lb this wk to be on track for my BMI for our appt.
Off to Ireland for the wkend on Fri so wanna be able to enjoy my food an wine there too! haha xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

oooo pork with no fat - the nicest part - lol

I definately think being prepared for lunch is a big factor, organisation pays off i guess. 

wooo - you are coming to Ireland. Dublin is it? 
You need to save some points for Guinnessssssss + bacon & cabbage lol


----------



## africaqueen

We are actually going to Belfast and i have never been before so really looking forward to the trip  will be staying with my cousins in a little village outside of Belfast. Went to Dublin yrs ago and that was nice.
I am going to go syn free tomorrow and thur and then allow myself a few treats over the wkend ;-) a few glasses wine and a nice Irish meal will go down a treat xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

+1lb for me :( :cry: :cry: I don't understand why, I've been really good!! No take aways, no shite :(

Went for a nice walk last night, and actually enjoyed it, so off out again tonight. 

xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

dont worry longtobemum - are you coming up to your af or drank extra water? it could be any number of things. Its disheartening seeing the lbs go up, after all your hard work in the week, but I bet next week you will be down more.

I was disappointed with just my 1lb loss as I was expecting alot more. 

We will get there.... :)

This week I am cutting out Whites, so going brown rice, brown bread etc. My sister swears by it. (she is a skinny minny)


----------



## WANBMUM

AQ - belfast is lovely - have a great time :) i need a holiday bad!


----------



## longtobeamum

Nope, not been doing anything different, no witch due or no extra water.

I have started going out at night walking for half an hour, well, I started yesterday and went out tonight. Hopefully I can keep it up come rain or shine. The only thing is though my ankles really hurt while I'm out walking/running. I think I may just have weak cankles. Will have to bandage them up when I go out xxx


----------



## africaqueen

LMAO! Weak cankles! u crack me up Vicky!! ;-)
You will get fitter, its just the extra weight on the joints. I am the same when i do a really long walk x

Hi to everyone. Hope we get some updates soon from the other gals. Not heard from Pinkee or the others for agggges??

Well i was up and out at 8am for the hossy with my mum and we were there till lunch time so i ended up having a sandwich and a biscuit cos was starving... going to have a healthy tea of chicken an salad tho to make up for it. Up at 3am tomorrow morning to get ready for our flight to Belfast.Cant wait! xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Yes my ankles are usually the first thing to hurt - i feel sorry for them really, poor little things carrying all my weight :)
Although seriously, it might be down to your walking shoes! I know one pair of trainers i have are a bit loose + i always get sore ankles, yet a pair of boots i have, they are more supportive, i never ususally have problems, so maybe treat yourself to some good walking shoes - An excuse for shopping hey :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girlies.

Be good over the wkend an il be back online on Monday 
Our flight to Ireland is at 7am so going to try get some sleep soon as im up at 3.30am to start getting ready xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Hope your mum is ok Sarah. And enjoy Ireland. I'm mega jealous!!

Thanks wanbemum, it is a good excuse for shopping. Although, I only got these new trainers last week lol

xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Ok ok i will face the music :(

I didnt lose any weight this week = 0 lbs

Oh well. I wouldnt mind but i was good. I did get disheartened and grazed all day on sunday but I am back on it again. 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok. :)


----------



## africaqueen

You will be fine 

I have been super strict today and for the rest of the wk. Need to drop 7lb before this IVF appt on the 19th so pure stress now trying to do it in time :-(

xxx


----------



## sarah1726

hi girls :wave: can i join pleeeease?? a bit about me:

Im sarah, im 20 ttc for 20 months, i have irregular cycles and im overweight :cry: i weigh 104kg (16 and a half stone) with a BMI of 39.45 :( i have an appointment to see my doctor about all of this next thursday and i know she will tell me i need to loose weight! Im taking TTC very serious now becasue TTC for 20 months with no results is beginning to upset me so i need to loose weight! When i started using my wii fit plus after xmas, i weighed 102kg.how the hell did i gain 2kg from using my wii fit for 30-60mins a day and eating a little healthier i dont know :saywhat: Im with my OH almost 5 years now and we really want a baby to call our own :cloud9:

so thats a little about me, i hope you dont mind me joining and im looking forward to making some new friends :flower: xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Sarah and welcome! 

I ttc for 7yrs and only got pregnant after i lost some weight so im sure that will help you x
sadly lost both pregnancies but now got a appt for IVF next wk so really excited.
Luckily u have age on your side and im sure u will be fine. Always nice to see new girls on this thread as i can go a bit slow from time to time 

xxx


----------



## sarah1726

im sorry to hear about your 2 losses AQ :hugs: xxxx

Im ost when it comes to loosing weight.where do i start? i have a routine made up on my wii fit with 15different things between yoga and muscle workouts i also do boxing, marching band, stepping and stepping plus (i use 2.5kg weights in each hand while doing stepping) hula-hoop, and a few more that i cant think of off the top of my head :blush: .I dont mind most veg (except peas :sick: ) i like most fruit and i hate nuts, lentils, dried fruit etc..Im at a loss where to start on a diet :shrug: i dont eat bread an awful lot but when i do, its brown bread. any ideas where to start? this "diet" business is all new to me.and i really want to loose weight and lower my BMI xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sarah- I would recommend slimming world to anyone! it is so easy to follow and shows real results quick  i would suggest joining a class to get your books etc and the guidelines and then u can follow it urself at home. I have lost 46lb on it ;-)

xxx


----------



## sarah1726

im in Ireland must see if they have it over here.How long have you being doing it ? and congrats on loosing the weight :yipee: 

Ok, i found one in my area :cloud9: twice the price england pays but im going to give it a go, do you pay extra for the books ect? going to ring the girl who runs it tomorrow xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Are u in Southern or Northern Ireland Sarah?
Glad u found a class. It really is FAB! You get your books to start you off when u join and can buy a magazine and recipe books etc too but the diet itself is cheap to follow and u can eat loads which is good! lol xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi Guys & Welcome Sarah. :)
I am having a crap week, food wise :( I need to get back motivated. I think its because my hubby had another appointment at the consultants and I've been quite stressed. That a combination of being hormonal are my excuses. 
But I need to motivate again and think of ME and being able to have a baby. :(
OK tomorrow is another day. I havent been overly bad, just not as good as I was. 

Sarah, the weights you are doing, are they the smallest ones? I have read that using a high weight too soon, you can build muscle rather than burn fat (not saying u have fat arms or anything ;) ) You are supposed to start with the least weight until you lose lbs and then increase as needed. Maybe it could be one of the reasons you are not seeing a difference. Wii sounds amazing, my friend has it and is losing lots of weight on it, I will have to invest. :)
AQ - Wishing you lots & lots of weightloss for Tuesday!! I will remember the date as my hubby has his long awaited scan on tuesday also.


----------



## delivery786

I just did 20 minutes of Wii Fit game and I go dancing I do tomorrow morning before work, my Wii Fit FRM work when I go home, 19:00. I can get this four pounds last week I can do the stone easily, if I try, I really want to have to do Cambridge or hit the gym.


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls i have been stressing myself so much over getting my BMI to 30 in time for this appt with the IVF clinical director on Tuesday that iv been making myself ill, so today i have decided i am back on slimming world properly and just going to cut back on carbs a bit to try see a few lbs off by fri.The worst that will happen is that they will book us in for the next mth to make sure iv lost the weight so i am stopping panicking now.
I have my mum so ill and my dad so stressed an im not going to drive myself insane over my weight. If i have 7lbs to lose by the appt i will have that off within a few wks.

How is everyone doing? any updates on weight loss or fertility treatments etc? xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi AQ. Nothing new from me, overall i had a pretty bad week. Ill blame my hormones.
My OH is having a lower body scan on tuesday, basically he had a bad accident a few years back + his insides were reconstructed, he has been fine medically but his SA came back showing no sperm due to contaminated semen, so they need to find out why, they think somehing maybe leaking down into his semen, although they wont know until scan. So fingers crossed whatever is found can be fixed/put right.
What is the first step of your IVF? Fingers crossed they will be happy with your current weightloss and go ahead this month. 
You are right to not too much pressure on yourself. whats another month when you have been TTC years. although realistically, us LTTCers are tired of waiting.


----------



## africaqueen

That's how i see it now. My weight is still going to be out of the range by around 7lb but i will lose that long before treatment actually starts as af is due around 10 days after appt which means the hormone bloods would be done then and i would start injecting in either June or july i think so that gives lots of time. I am just scared of messing up due to my weight but another mths wait will not make much diff if thats what they say.

Hope everyone else is ok?? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls, had our appt today and i was a bit disappointed as i expected some dates to start treatment etc, but overall it was good news.
We have been given funding for 2 cycles of IVF on the NHS which is fab as a lot of PCT'S have cut funding. He asked some basic health questions and about my previous pregnancies etc and asked dh about his lifestyle and then he said there is no waiting list and he will refer us for a patient information evening where we will get to know more and fill out all the forms etc and then then we can start treatment once results are in.
so should have a appt for the P.I.E within 4 wks he said 
But you know what?? he didnt even mention my weight let alone weigh me! so all the panic for nothing! lol. I will deffo get my weight down now tho. Have been a pig today so back on it 2moz as i want to be as healthy as i can for this 

How is everyone doing? this thread has gone like a ghost town! lol xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

1 and a half pound loss for me today AQ :)


And congrats on your appointment yesterday!!! :happydance:

It's a mega step in the right direction, and I'm soooo happy for you that things are moving forward for you 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls 

Well done Longtobeamum! u are doing so well lately! x

WANBMUM- How did your OH get on with his appt? x

Anymore updates from anyone??

Well i am having pineapple and yogurt for breakfast and i have made a ham butty for work so i can sit in the sun and have lunch cos weather fab again  taking a apple too.
For tea i think il have chorizo sausage(syn free) with salad and rice.

Hope everyone has a lovely day xxx


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies, I hope you don't mind me popping onto this thread. I've been to other threads on this site but my problem is we got our first fertility appointment through for the 10th of May and i'm so worried as my BMI is 31.4 and i need to get it down as i've heard our DR is really strict with the whole weight thing and i don't want it to delay us more so i wanna lose most if not all which is impossible but i will try my hardest - hate PCOS though and its affects. I've been reading through this thread and you girls seem to have a good support going on with the whole weight issue and i was wonder if there was any tips or something to get me going that anybody wants to share? xx


----------



## longtobeamum

Welcome Wifeyw :D

I would recommend slimming world, and I think I can safely say Africaqueen would too. Although you really haven't got much to lose, and if you only want to lose a bit and you are happy with your weight at the minute, I would just do a bit more exercise and cut down on carbs. I am doing slimming world, but have cut down on my carbs and I am finding it helps that little bit more. 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome WifeyW :)

Yup i would deffo rec SW like longtobeamum said ;-)

So how is it going girls?? are we surviving the easter wkend? haha.
So far i have eaten 2 mini caramel eggs and we are going for lamb roast for dinner at my mum an dads and there is baileys cheesecake for dessert.... aaaah. Think i will write today off and start afresh tomorrow! lol.

Happy Easter everyone xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Where is everyone? Come on ladies we need updates and support for one another xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Sorry AQ, I'm not weighing in today, as you can probably guess why xx


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> Sorry AQ, I'm not weighing in today, as you can probably guess why xx

Awww Vicky i dont expect u to hun! u take some time out and recover from your sadness. I am soo sorry. Sure that Holly is up there in doggie heaven watching over you now xxx:hugs:

Here for u if u want to talk x


----------



## jadenblu

:hi: I'm new here too. I explained more in the welcome forum, but long story short is that I have PCOS and the easy weight gain that often comes along with it. I had managed to get down to a healthy weight after I was diagnosed by following a low GI diet, but have since let it creep back up. 

So anyway, I'm back on the diet (excluding the Creme Eggs eaten today - they were on clearance :shy:) and have lost 4kg so far. 10kg to go to reach my current goal. I don't look at the main goal when I'm starting off, it's too scary a number! 

Will be reading back over this thread tomorrow, but hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Jadenblu! I also have pcos and know how difficult it is to shift weight but we will do it  when is going to be your weigh in day hun? xxx


----------



## jadenblu

Thanks, I weigh in on Saturdays. And once I have enough posts, I'll add a sig to keep track of it. :thumbup:


----------



## reeves0205

I'm trying to lose weight before I go to the doctor to get some answers! I figure that is the first thing he will tell me. I have tried Clomid before but it didn't work. Hubby and I have been ttc for six years. :(


----------



## jadenblu

Not great WI result today, have gained a kilo. Feeling quite bloated though so hoping it's mostly retention. On to next week!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Reeves 

Jadenblu- i am sure u will soon shift that ;-)

How is everyone? i have been quite naughty through the wkend with the wedding, my mums bday and bh etc... also af is here :-( deffo back on plan tomorrow tho. Need to get going the gym etc again too xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, hows it going??

It is 2wks till my 30th so bang on plan from today. I have a mini goal of wanting to be 14.9 for my Birthday so gonna try my best to meet that target 
I am going on the wii fit soon and want to go the gym tomorrow. I need to start fitting exercise back into things as i have been so lazy lately xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Finally got away from STS and lost 1lb this wk! yaaay 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

well done hunny xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thx Vicky. Nice to see u back. Iv been lonely in here... haha xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

lol yea I'm back now :) back on the scales on wednesday :( 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

This thread should be called "the sarah an vicky support thread" cos we are the only ones who bother with it hun ;-) xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

lol. Everyone else seems to come and go eh. Ah well. You're nearly at your target then I'll be all on my lonesome :( 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

You deffo wont be on your own in here cos this target i have now is just for the right BMI for IVF. As regards a healthy pregnancy weight its much lower than this. lol. Il be around for some time yet xxx


----------



## Leilani

I always read, but haven't lost much recently!

Good on ya ladies!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Leilani! Even if u dont lose, you can still come for support with your baby journey.
We are starting our IVF this summer  xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

208 for me yesterday hun xxx


----------



## africaqueen

So what did u lose this wk chick? 
I had a sneaky WI in just before and weighed the same as last wk! WTF?! I know i had that meal yesterday but other than that i have been good all wk! mind u, i had not long had my dinner and a few glasses diet coke when i got weighed so il stick to getting weighed tomorrow in the morning and hope that i have lost at least 2lb this wk cos its coming off soooo slow now its getting pathetic! xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

haha I'm not sure 1.5 I think hun. 18lb in total it works out at. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Vicky! u are doing fab. You will soon be ready for referral in the winter just like you have planned ;-) I am pissed off with the result earlier but will see what tomorrow brings eh? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lost 1lb. I am completely gutted. All this effort just to stand a chance of being pregnant and im getting nowhere fast. Maybe i am just not meant to have IVF an become a mum. I am so sad this morning.


----------



## longtobeamum

Ah hun, don't think like that. Of course you're meant to be a mum, and a great one at that!!!

Mine has slowed to a stop too. 18lb in 5 months just isn't good enough. Have you tried upping your exercise? Or try that sucess express? Or maybe try red days? 

I'm gonna do red days and I have joined a gym. I am working all weekend so my first day on Monday 

Sending you huuuge squeezes!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Vicky. Just struggling with everything at the moment xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Had WI early this wk(usually a fri) as its my Birthday tomorrow and im going out for meal an drinks an my party fri:winkwink:
I met my mini target and i have lost 3lb so far this wk!! so i am now 14.9:happydance: and my BMI actually is 30 something!! yaaaay:happydance:
Didnt expect it cos did have some treats in work yesterday etc, but i have been taking water tablets so think it was a lot of water retention holding me back:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

:holly: :wohoo:

Well done hun!!!! That so good!! When's you next appointment?

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun. I am made up!
Our PIE is on the 24th but i wont be weighed then, get weighed on consultant appt when test results are in, which takes about 4wks  Hows your diet going? xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Just half a pound off for me :( xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Vicky! u have been doin fab for wks and its all in the right direction for your winter pregnancy plans ;-) xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

2lb off for me hun. How you gettin on? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done hun x

I am ok thx. I PM'd u on FB last night with a update on Nat :-( 

Diet been shit today but back on track tomorrow. Not WI tomorrow cos had heavy af an feel bloated an greedy! lol. Il WI next fri xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well rather than cheat i just had WI and i have STS which is hardly suprising seein as i have been greedy an AF is here. lol. My aim is to lose 3lb by next Fri's WI 

xxx


----------



## jadenblu

I haven't been on here in a few weeks, weight is exactly the same. :shrug: Had a lot of bloating through the 2WW, so hoping it'll go down now AF is here.


----------



## africaqueen

jadenblu said:


> I haven't been on here in a few weeks, weight is exactly the same. :shrug: Had a lot of bloating through the 2WW, so hoping it'll go down now AF is here.

Hi an welcome back! nice to see someone on this thread other than me an Vicky. lol:haha:

I have been a bit crap and dont knw if i have lost or not by fri. Hope so xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Just a bump to say I'm back girls....

xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

hi ladies

omg africa queen uv dun so well x


----------



## 4magpies

Hasnt she just!! So proud of you AQ!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

uv dun very well too tho magpie
i no how hard it is xx


----------



## 4magpies

I haven't really, put on a stone and half in a month with my ectopic...

xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohh i didnt no u had a eptopic
soo sorry hun xx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah, 6 weeks ago....

xx


----------



## keepsmiling

ohhh
in a way at least u no u can get pg huni xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back keep smiling and magpies!
its the 1st time iv looked at this thread in ages cos nobody bothered with it so glad its going again 
Its WI for me tomorrow but im ill with tonsillitis and tummy bug so been eating ice cream mostly so probs STS or gained! lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hope you have managed to STS , do you just need to lose a couple of lbs now before you start your IVF?

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

STS  Aiming to lose 3lb this wk.
Magpies- Yeah i only need to lose 4lb to be at BMI of 30 but i will be aiming to lose another stone before treatment starts. I will update my new goal on ticker once i get my BMI to 30 as thats my 1st goal.
Hope your ok xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well done ladies
i managed to lose 1.5 lbs xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Keep smiling!

If you girls, let me know how much u have lost in total, i will update the 1st page cos think it needs it! lol.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

-8lbs for me!

1st 5lbs to go!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Magpies!! bloody amazin xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

africaqueen said:


> WELL DONE Magpies!! bloody amazin xxx

Aint seen comment in your journal, unless ive missed it.

Huge well done 4lb to go! :thumbup::happydance: xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks AQ!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

2lbs off for me!! yaaaay  2lbs to go for bmi of 30 target and then il update ticker for next goal 

Im off to a wedding now in Lancaster so be on tomorrow xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> 2lbs off for me!! yaaaay  2lbs to go for bmi of 30 target and then il update ticker for next goal
> 
> Im off to a wedding now in Lancaster so be on tomorrow xxx

Well done! Enjoy the wedding.

xxxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Glad to see this place has a bit of action again :)

Magpies, huge hugs, sorry to read about your ectopic. xxxx

Well done to everybody else on their weight loss! I thought I was doing quite well, but stepped on the scales this morning and I have seemed to hit a brick wall! 

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Same here Vicky! seems to be taking a long time to shift the last half stone! ah well il get there. You have your wedding as incentive as well as the IVF so u will do fab!

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

3lb off for me today AQ :D xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done Vicky. I am being really good this week but don't seem to be losing! Pfft.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Vicky! sorry so late responding. this thread always ends up off the main page so i forget to catch up! lol. Your doing fab an will be a stunning bride! x

Magpies- How are u doing? x

I have been off the wagon but been fab since monday although im not WI till wed...lol.
Can u please let me know your total weight loss girls and il update the 1st page and hope to see some of the oldies returning and some newbies on here soon xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well the scales say I've lost a lb so far this week... so I now weigh 201lbs. Cant wait to get into the 190's.

I am 14st 5 and hoping to lose another lb by monday, which will leave me 9lbs to lose!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done magpies! u are almost there hun! not long till your HSG now is it?

Vicky- How are u doing? x

I have been mostly good but af is here so was craving a sweet drink before so had a iced vanilla latte from Costa... eek. Was tasty tho an im not drinking at all this wkend so it was my lil treat. Making peri peri chicken with wedges for tea. Cnt wait it will be like a nandos at home  xxx


----------



## 4magpies

My HSG is on thurs!!

Lost 4lbs this week, woohoo! 7lb to go till IVF target.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done hunni! sooo proud of u! are u doing EE or red an green?
Iv been doing EE but i am 5lbs heavier than last WI! AF is here so probs that is not helping but im well fed up. Need to shift 7lbs fast! any tips?? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Well done hunni! sooo proud of u! are u doing EE or red an green?
> Iv been doing EE but i am 5lbs heavier than last WI! AF is here so probs that is not helping but im well fed up. Need to shift 7lbs fast! any tips?? xxx

I'm just doing EE, but very little carbs and lots of meat and veg.

Last night I had steak and red onion and mushrooms! Was lush.

Your tried cutting carbs honey?

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah hun i have decided to cut right back on carbs this wk and see how that goes. I dont eat much in the way of potatoes but i do have rice and pasta so going to limit myself to twice a wk and see how that goes as i can have veg or salad with most things anyway and now i have our cons appt in 9 days i best get moving! lol xxx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

hello im definitely gonna diet for fertility reasons!!! anyone get a bfp after changing their diet and losing weight? im sure it helps, everything counts :flower:


----------



## choccielover

I have had to give myself a stern talking to. I need and want to lose weight. I am 37 and approx 14.5 stone. This is the heaviest I've ever been and we have been trying to get pregnant for the last 4 years. I wasn't fat then. 

I know that losing weight will be good for me and my chances of getting pregnant. What worries me is that I can't seem to be fully motivated to do it. Even as I type I'm sitting on the sofa, with the telly on...not good. I want to change! I need to change!

I'm planning a healthy dinner but have already had some chocolate. Help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Thought i would get this thread going again if anyone is still about?? lol.

Here is where we are at- Our 1st cycle of IVF failed in Nov and now we are hoping to start again this spring dependant on hormone results which we get on the 12th to see if my egg reserve is enough to warrent another cycle. So need to lose to lose 2 stones to get another NHS funded cycle. Back on slimming world properly from monday so anyone else needing to lose weight for fertility reasons please join xxx


----------



## wanababy8909

hi, I have pcos and have to lose overall 75lbs to be at a healthy bmi I'm 4ft 11in and currently weigh 196
It can be a sturggle at times but glad to join its great motivation :)


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome wanababy! 
I had pcos years ago and since i have lost weight it has almost cleared up totally ;-)
I now need to lose 27lb to be able to get NHS funding for our 2nd IVF cycle after the last failed in Nov. It is so hard but i hope to lose it by start of March so we can get started again asap. We need IVF as i have no fallopian tubes due to 2 ectopics so IVF really is our only chance altho we only have a 2% chance of it working next time as i am due to start early menopause so lots of factors against us already and i dont want my weight to stuff things up further... xxx


----------



## wanababy8909

Wow I hope it really helps u guys this time.
How much weight did u lose so far?


----------



## africaqueen

wanababy8909 said:


> Wow I hope it really helps u guys this time.
> How much weight did u lose so far?

Thank you. I have lost 27lb so far an need to lose another 27lb soon as possible. I am lazy when it comes to exercise so im going for a long walk tomorrow an get going on the wii fit again an my weights at home.
Do u manage to fit in any exercise? i think that would really speed things up for us:thumbup: xxx


----------



## wanababy8909

Yes I joined a gym but sumtimes I workout from home. But I'm lazy all the time I jus try to put in mind how great you'll feel when u finished its like an accomplishment. Plus I got this app called my fitness pal its real encuraging to speak to ppl who r tryng to do the same as you. Plus u can log in ur calories and excercise


----------



## africaqueen

That's my problem im lazy at home too... i wish i could afford a personal trainer to kick me into shape! lol xxx


----------



## wanababy8909

Lol yea, I jus learned to stop thinking about cus u end up talking ur self out of doing it


----------



## africaqueen

LMAO! Sooo true. The more i imagine exercise the more lazy i get so im gonna stop thinking about it an just get it done


----------



## wanababy8909

Yes exactly that's what I've learned I had to do, untill it becomes a regular habit for me. You can do it jus think about ur future child that's what I try to do


----------



## wanababy8909

How r u doing with ur diet today?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi 

That is what keeps me motivated really. Thinking of our future baby. Worth more than any cake or chocolate huh?  

I have been really good today and eaten a lot of fruit an for dinner i made chicken curry from scratch with spinach an it was yummy! also dranks lots more water and did more of my weights an thigh crunches and some walking again.
How have you done today? xxx


----------



## wanababy8909

I've been lazy the last few days, my period was coming. My boobs have ben on fire for like a week plus I've been so tired. I was bleeding light today for a couple of hrs and then it stopped.. so idk what's goin on with me


----------



## africaqueen

Hmmm... Have you done a pregnancy test??


----------



## wanababy8909

No, af showed up but it did show up earlier than usual but I think its because of the metformin


----------



## africaqueen

Ah ok, well hopefully next time. Hows the diet going?
I was crap last night as me an my hubby went to visit his friends an their new baby boy and they had ordered pizzas an garlic bread an bought wine etc so had some food an 2 glasses of wine as its would of been rude to refuse, so iv been extra good today.
I get weighed tomorrow so hope i have lost 3-4lb


----------



## wanababy8909

Lol I had pizza the other day. I haven't been eating like I should the metformin makes me so naueous that its hard to eat sumtimes. So I've been skipping meals. I'm not weighing myself untill my period goes off. I'm still having constant breast pain I thot it goes away once ur cycle is actually on.. idk?


----------



## africaqueen

Hmmm you know some women have 'periods' during pregnancy? maybe worth a test still. To be on safe side? GL.

I got weighed this morning an i lost 3lbs this wk so im happy with that but aiming for 4lbs next wk  Hope your doing well x


----------



## wanababy8909

Idk I guess I will once my period goes off. I dnt have any other symptoms besides that and also extremely itchy boobs. Great job on ur weight loss!


----------



## africaqueen

Hows it going?
I have been ok today but could of been better. My hubby is cooking a nigerian stew now which i love so gonna have that as a treat 
x


----------

